# [TOOL] Unclepine [VECCHIO THREAD]

## xchris

VECCHIO THREAD

usate quello nuovo!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=249828

EDIT:LINK VERSIONE AGGIORNATA 0.1_beta3

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine.tar.gz 

```

EDIT: 

TESTATA CON PORTAGE 2.0.51!

SUPPORTO PRELIMINARE NUOVI PROFILI

EDIT:

Usage per la versione corrente:

```

-d  considera il file DEPEND (dipendenze necessarie alla compilazione) (DEFAULT)

-pd considera il file PDEPEND (non saprei definirlo bene,spesso crea ( dipendenze circolari...) (DEFAULT)

-cu  considera le useflags usate in fase di compilazione (DEFAULT)

-su  considera le useflags di sistema 

-du emerge -C ricorsivo (accetta + argomenti) 

-db elenca pacchetti che dipendono da quello immesso (come qpkg -q -I) 

-df elenca dipendenze dirette (risolte) 

-dc mostra differenze con ebuild corrispondenti aggiornati

-di elenca dipendenze (cumulative) inverse,dirette

-u   elenca pacchetti inutili (ATTENZIONE)

-r  elenca dipendenze circolari

-sd mostra il database delle dipendenze 

-sw mostra il file world con alcune info utili alla pulizia

-sv mostra i virtual e chi li fornisce

-ic starta la console interattiva

-m  per togliere le opzioni di default

-x  per agevolare pipe verso altri prg (tipo emerge)

-nc nocolor

-c  per forzare il colore quando si fa piping

-u,-du puntano ora alle nuove routine (le vecchie -du2,-u2)

maggiori dettagli con unclepine -h

```

VECCHIO POST

sto cercando di fare un tool che implementi la funzione:

qpkg -q -I packet

+ altre cose.

Volevo fare un piccolo resoconto per vedere di capire come funziona.

A occhio non controlla le USEFLAG (maleeee) e neppure le versioni (da verificare meglio)

Per il mio tool secondo voi e' meglio che controlli le useflag usate in fase di compilazione o quelle impostate? (come fa emerge --depclean)

Se avete altre esperienze a proposito o considerazioni a riguardo sarei ben felice di sentirvi  :Smile: 

grazie e ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

e' esattamente il motivo per cui avevo interrotto lo sviluppo di depcleaner.

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Per il mio tool secondo voi e' meglio che controlli le useflag usate in fase di compilazione o quelle impostate? (come fa emerge --depclean)

 

My2c:

Tutt'e due. Default quelle usate in compilazione e, con apposito parametro quelle attuali.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Tutt'e due. Default quelle usate in compilazione e, con apposito parametro quelle attuali.

 

Concordo a pieno con randomaze

----------

## xchris

ok.

ci daro' dentro e spero presto di darvi una versione semi-funzionante per fare un po' di testing.

Non sara' importante l'output o bug su parsing,quanto l'esattezza dei risultati mostrati. (mi scappa un po' da ridere  :Very Happy:  ,visto il compito)

a presto...

----------

## tomasino

tra le altre cose qpkg è deprecato, ho letto che li sviluppatori ignoreranno qualsiasi bug report, si dovrà utilizzare invece equery

----------

## xchris

gia' pero':

```

Usage: equery <global-opts> command <local-opts>

where <global-opts> is one of

 -q, --quiet   - minimal output

 -C, --nocolor - turn off colours

 -h, --help    - this help screen

 -V, --version - display version info

where command is one of

 files <local-opts> pkgspec - list files owned by pkgspec

 stats  - not implemented yet

 list <local-opts> pkgspec - list all packages matching pkgspec

 glsa  - not implemented yet

 depends  - not implemented yet

 belongs <local-opts> file - list all packages owning file

 uses <local-opts> pkgspec - display USE flags for pkgspec

 which pkgspec - print full path to ebuild for package pkgspec

 depgraph <local-opts> pkgspec - display a dependency tree for pkgspec

 changes  - not implemented yet

 check pkgspec - check package's files against recorded MD5 sums and timestamps

 size <local-opts> pkgspec - print size of files contained in package pkgspec

```

non so neppure se vale la pena spenderci del tempo....mmmm

non e' che qc con portage unstable ci sa dire se viene gia' implementato?

----------

## mouser

 *xchris wrote:*   

> gia' pero':
> 
> ```
> 
> Usage: equery <global-opts> command <local-opts>
> ...

 

Mi sembra alquanto allo stato di feto!!!!

----------

## xchris

anche perche' e' in gentoolkit  :Smile: 

e non c'e' nessuna versione superiore alla 0.2.0_pre8.

procedo allora..

ciao

----------

## xchris

ok...

il tempo di zio pino e' arrivato.

Non vuole essere una release...e' solo per fare qc prova con le routine.

E' stupido e non lavora sulle versioni

E' pieno di bug!!! NON FIDATEVI!!!!!!!

in breve le opzioni:

 *UnclePine help wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -df --depend-file :     considers also DEPEND file (otherwise only RDEPEND
> 
> -su --system-use  :     considers systemuse
> ...

 

ultima cosa...

Scusate l'umorismo  :Very Happy: 

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/UnclePine.tar.gz

```

EDIT: quando usate -db o -df non mettete la categoria.... solo il nome senza versione

----------

## xchris

mi scuso con i mod per avere uppato un po' presto...e per avere cambiato il topic per richiamare un po' di attenzione.

Il concetto e' che sto implementando il favoloso (se funzionasse)

emerge -C gnome RICORSIVO

ho bisogno pero' che qualcuno mi dica se ziopino (si ok,poi gli cambio il nome) riporta valori attendibili..

Ho bisogno di una mano... please.

al momento non e' implementato l'unmerge ricorsivo,ci sto ancora lavorando.

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mi scuso con i mod per avere uppato un po' presto...e per avere cambiato il topic per richiamare un po' di attenzione.

 

Nessun problema e' per una caus giusta  :Smile: 

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ho bisogno pero' che qualcuno mi dica se ziopino (si ok,poi gli cambio il nome) riporta valori attendibili..

 

Purtroppo oggi parto e trono lunedi' ma ti prometto che quando torno faro' del debug

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo oggi parto e trono lunedi' ma ti prometto che quando torno faro' del debug

 

al momento mi interessa vedere se funziona come qpkg -q -I (come funzionalita' richiesta,non come risultati  :Smile: 

perche' se si rivela sufficientemente affidabile e' possibile fare l'unmerge ricorsivo.

Io potro' lavorarci un po' do domani sera e domenica.

Grazie mille per i test  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Ora lo wgetto e lo provo un pò.

Settimana prossima sono in ferie, quindi ti farò sapere qualcosa quando torno.

PS.

A me il nome UnclePine non dispiace   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  , però forse è un pò poco descrittivo.

Ciauz

mouser

----------

## xchris

aggiorno il post anche se non mi sembra che il tool interessi + di tanto   :Rolling Eyes: 

sono riuscito ad implementare il controllo sulle versioni ma sono solo all'inizio.

al momento il tool (non quello in download) supporta

- controllo dipendenze dirette

- controllo dipendenze inverse

- pulizia sistema 

- emerge -C ricorsivo

vi pasto un output molto in debug mode del unmerge ricorsivo...

```

root@lyra UnclePine # ./unclepine -du kde kmplayer amarok showimg kbear k3b universalkopete kompose

* Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

Fake World removal: kde-base/kde-3.3.0

Fake World removal: media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

Fake World removal: media-sound/amarok-1.1_beta2

Fake World removal: media-gfx/showimg-0.9.3

Fake World removal: app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1

Fake World removal: net-im/universalkopete-0.1

Fake World removal: x11-misc/kompose-0.4.2

Selected

 7

        * kde-base/kde-3.3.0

        * media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

        * media-sound/amarok-1.1_beta2

        * media-gfx/showimg-0.9.3

        * app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1

        * net-im/universalkopete-0.1

        * x11-misc/kompose-0.4.2

. 46

. 67

. 77

. 73

. 72

. 72

Pronti a essere rimossi:45

 45

        * app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8

        * app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1

        * app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0

        * app-text/dgs-0.5.10-r1

        * dev-libs/libcdio-0.64

        * dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

        * kde-base/kde-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdegames-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.0-r1

        * media-gfx/imagemagick-6.0.7.1

        * media-gfx/showimg-0.9.3

        * media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4

        * media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r3

        * media-libs/jpeg-mmx-1.1.2-r1

        * media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8

        * media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4

        * media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1

        * media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

        * media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1

        * media-libs/netpbm-9.12-r4

        * media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0

        * media-sound/amarok-1.1_beta2

        * media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2

        * media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r2

        * media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1

        * media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710-r1

        * media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7

        * media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

        * media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.1.90-r2

        * media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

        * media-video/transcode-0.6.11

        * media-video/vcdimager-0.7.19

        * net-im/universalkopete-0.1

        * x11-misc/kompose-0.4.2

```

a breve magari lo rendo disponibile perche' serve molto debug...

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> aggiorno il post anche se non mi sembra che il tool interessi + di tanto   

 

In realtà interessare interessa... é che non disinstallo nulla da un bel pò di tempo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ti ho premesso che faro' il debug solo che ora non ho molto tempo

----------

## =DvD=

Anche a me interessa, ma ho un esame domani!!  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

e' chiaro che ognuno prova se/quando vuole  :Smile: 

vedo di sistemarlo un po' e uploadarlo...

magari in settimana.

ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ciao e grazie 

 

Grazie a te per i tuoi stupendi script  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non ho capito a che punto stai..

----------

## xchris

le routine principali ci sono...e "sembrano" lavorare

ho da fixare alcuni aspetti:

-qc pb con i virtuals (quelli doppi)

-dipendenze multiple (cioe' su stessi pkt con + slot)

-rilevamento system pkts (ho 2 opzioni..una lenta,una veloce...da testare)

-problemi con alcuni ebuild marci o scritti male :S

in teoria come lavora ora e' + conservativo..(il che non e' male)

Ora ha il supporto alle versioni e sembra girare correttamente...

magari posto qc altro simil-screenshot:

Dipendenze dirette di "entrance"

```

root@lyra UnclePine # ./unclepine -df -f -su -cu -pd entrance

* Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Using also DEPEND file

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering PDEPEND

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

CHECK ROUTINE

x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20040828

HAS THESE DEPENDENCIES:

        * =dev-db/edb-1.0.5.20040828

        * =media-libs/edje-0.5.0.20040912

        * =sys-apps/sed-4.0.9

        * =sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

        * =sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1

        * =sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

        * =sys-libs/pam-0.77

        * =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1

        * =x11-libs/ecore-1.0.0.20040912_pre7

        * =x11-libs/esmart-0.9.0.20040828

        * =x11-libs/evas-1.0.0.20040912_pre13

```

Dipendenze Inverse di "entrance"

```

root@lyra UnclePine # ./unclepine -db -f -su -cu -pd evas

* Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Using also DEPEND file

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering PDEPEND

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

x11-libs/evas-1.0.0.20040912_pre13

NEEDED BY:

        * =media-libs/edje-0.5.0.20040912

        * =x11-libs/ecore-1.0.0.20040912_pre7

        * =x11-libs/esmart-0.9.0.20040828

        * =x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20040828

```

Rimozione pacchetto entrance

```

root@lyra UnclePine # ./unclepine -du -f -su -cu -pd entrance

* Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Using also DEPEND file

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering PDEPEND

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

>>> Reading system

>>> Reading world

Fake World removal: x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20040828

None

Selected: 1

        * x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20040828

Packages that can be removed: 10

        * dev-db/edb-1.0.5.20040828

        * dev-libs/eet-0.9.9.20040828

        * dev-libs/embryo-0.9.0.20040912

        * media-libs/edje-0.5.0.20040912

        * media-libs/epeg-0.9.0.20040912

        * media-libs/epsilon-0.0.2.20040807

        * x11-libs/ecore-1.0.0.20040912_pre7

        * x11-libs/esmart-0.9.0.20040828

        * x11-libs/evas-1.0.0.20040912_pre13

        * x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20040828

```

Purtroppo e' lontano dal considerarsi affidabile....

ma e' un passo.

ad esempio

```

root@lyra UnclePine # qpkg -q -I mplayer

media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        mplayer-skins-0.2-r3

media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

x11-themes/mplayer-skins-0.2-r3 *

```

invece

```

root@lyra UnclePine # ./unclepine -db -f -su -cu -pd mplayer

* Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Using also DEPEND file

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering PDEPEND

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7

NEEDED BY:

        * =media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

        * =x11-themes/mplayer-skins-0.2-r3

```

in questo caso qpkg canna perche' nn usa le info del file DEPEND...

se avete da suggerirmi un test su un pkt su cui notoriamente qpkg fallisce...  :Smile: 

cmq e' un gran casino  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

altro esempio che mette in luce le differenze:

```

root@lyra UnclePine # qpkg -q -I kdelibs

kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        k3b-0.11.12-r1

        kde-3.3.0

        kdeaccessibility-3.2.3

        kdeaccessibility-3.3.0

        kdeaddons-3.2.3

        kdeaddons-3.3.0

        kdeadmin-3.2.3

        kdeadmin-3.3.0

        kdeartwork-3.2.3

        kdeartwork-3.3.0

        kdebase-3.3.0

        kdeedu-3.2.3

        kdeedu-3.3.0

        kdegames-3.3.0

        kdegraphics-3.2.3

        kdegraphics-3.3.0

        kde-i18n-3.2.3

        kde-i18n-3.3.0

        kdemultimedia-3.2.3

        kdemultimedia-3.3.0

        kdenetwork-3.2.3-r1

        kdenetwork-3.3.0

        kdepim-3.2.3

        kdepim-3.3.0

        kdetoys-3.3.0

        kdeutils-3.2.3

        kdeutils-3.3.0

        kdewebdev-3.3.0-r1

        showimg-0.9.3

        amarok-1.1_beta2

        kmplayer-0.8.2

        universalkopete-0.1

        kompose-0.4.2

kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3-r2 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        k3b-0.11.12-r1

        kde-3.3.0

        kdeaccessibility-3.2.3

        kdeaccessibility-3.3.0

        kdeaddons-3.2.3

        kdeaddons-3.3.0

        kdeadmin-3.2.3

        kdeadmin-3.3.0

        kdeartwork-3.2.3

        kdeartwork-3.3.0

        kdebase-3.3.0

        kdeedu-3.2.3

        kdeedu-3.3.0

        kdegames-3.3.0

        kdegraphics-3.2.3

        kdegraphics-3.3.0

        kde-i18n-3.2.3

        kde-i18n-3.3.0

        kdemultimedia-3.2.3

        kdemultimedia-3.3.0

        kdenetwork-3.2.3-r1

        kdenetwork-3.3.0

        kdepim-3.2.3

        kdepim-3.3.0

        kdetoys-3.3.0

        kdeutils-3.2.3

        kdeutils-3.3.0

        kdewebdev-3.3.0-r1

        showimg-0.9.3

        amarok-1.1_beta2

        kmplayer-0.8.2

        universalkopete-0.1

        kompose-0.4.2

```

mentre ziopino

```

root@lyra UnclePine # ./unclepine -db -f -su -cu -pd kdelibs

* Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Using also DEPEND file

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering PDEPEND

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3-r2

NEEDED BY:

        * =app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1

        * =kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kdebase-3.2.3-r1

        * =kde-base/kdeedu-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.3-r1

        * =kde-base/kdepim-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.3

        * =media-gfx/showimg-0.9.3

        * =media-sound/amarok-1.1_beta2

        * =media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

        * =net-im/universalkopete-0.1

        * =x11-misc/kompose-0.4.2

kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0

NEEDED BY:

        * =app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1

        * =kde-base/kde-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.3

        * =kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdebase-3.2.3-r1

        * =kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdegames-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0

        * =kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.0-r1

        * =media-gfx/showimg-0.9.3

        * =media-sound/amarok-1.1_beta2

        * =media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

        * =net-im/universalkopete-0.1

        * =x11-misc/kompose-0.4.2

```

qui si capisce che qpkg ignora le versioni e che alcuni ebuild sono fatti malino :S 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> qui si capisce che qpkg ignora le versioni e che alcuni ebuild sono fatti malino :S

 

Una delle ragioni perche' gli ebuild non vengono inseriti subito in portage

----------

## xchris

succede una cosa che mi sfugge.....

di norma se un emerge -p --depclean mi dice che non ci sono pkt da rimuovere significa che se faccio un unmerge di un pkt al prossimo emerge -Dup world me lo rimette.

eppure oggi con unclepine rileva pacchetti da togliere...che se tolti emerge -Dup world non mi menziona...

pensavo di aver capito come funziona depclean ma a questo punto non capisco...

ipotesi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Di quanto ho capito io quando dai emerge kde lui scrive nel world file solo kde e non tutte le dipendenze. Quindi se dai emerge -C kde e poi depclean lui dara' le dipendenze di kde da disinstallare

----------

## xchris

in realta' credo funzioni cosi...

1 - rileva tutti i pkt del sistema

2 - simula un emerge -Dep world+system

3 - esegue un diff

4 - elenca quelli in +!

ma e' solo un ipotesi.... (che sembrava plausibile fino a 30 minuti fa)

mi rimane solo da provare "l'atto di fiducia"

fidarmi di ziopino e provare a unmergiare (cmq esclude in auto i pacchetti vitali di Dep system)

faro' sapere  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Anche io la so cosi:

nel world ci stanno quelli che emergi esplicitamente, non le dipendenze di essi.

Ci sta che hai rimosso un pacchetto che non serviva a nessuno, e che non era nel world!

AH stai attento che il nuovo portage 2.0.51 che è masked sposta il file world!!

lo mette in /var/lib/portage/world

e ne fa un link anche sotto /etc/non/mi/ricordo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> (cmq esclude in auto i pacchetti vitali di Dep system)

 

Questa e' un'ottima cosa  :Very Happy: 

 *xchris wrote:*   

> faro' sapere 

 

Se non ti vediamo per 2 giorni vuol dire che ci sono stati problemi  :Laughing: 

PS: dai adesso accendo un pc con gentoo e provo

----------

## xchris

la versione che hai e' vecchia  :Smile: 

aspetta che uploado appena posso quella nuova...

provato a fidarmi.....

ed ecco il risultato:

```

root@lyra UnclePine # emerge -Dup world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

root@lyra UnclePine #                     

```

incredibbbile  :Very Happy: 

ciao

P.S.:posto ancora dal pc gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma sbaglio o non e' online?

----------

## xchris

c'e' quella vecchia!

domani se riesco metto la nuova...ma devo sistemarla un po'...

(c'e' un odioso bug :S)

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> domani se riesco metto la nuova...ma devo sistemarla un po'... (c'e' un odioso bug :S)

 

Allora aspetto che metti questa versione

----------

## xchris

e' la cosa migliore...

vorrei implementare un "safe" mode fisso disabilitabile da linea di comando.

Ora e' un po' pericoloso...(e' sempre bene non fidarsi  :Very Happy: )

grassie per la collab

a domani 

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> vorrei implementare un "safe" mode fisso disabilitabile da linea di comando.
> 
> Ora e' un po' pericoloso...(e' sempre bene non fidarsi )

 

Ma la mia e' una macchina minimale e puo' essere anche distrutta l'installazione quindi se vuoi dammi il link al programma

----------

## xchris

te lo passerei volentieri..ma al momento e' un'insieme di script paciugati... 

meglio domani... fidati  :Smile: 

grazie cmq

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> meglio domani... fidati 

 

Ok allora aspetto domani (penso verso sera ci saro')

----------

## xchris

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ci sta che hai rimosso un pacchetto che non serviva a nessuno, e che non era nel world!
> 
> 

 

giusto.

Pero' facendo emerge -p --depclean doveva rilevarlo...

ciuaz

----------

## =DvD=

Cmq il depclean del .51 a occhio e a un paio di prove mi sembra meglio.

Passalo anche a me poi che te lo debuggo un po!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

mo te ce penso io a sfonnallo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> mo te ce penso io a sfonnallo! 

 

su questo non ho dubbi...

e non sara' neppure difficile visto il delicato compito...

grazie anche all'aiuto di =DvD=!

cmq unclepine non nasce come tool di pulizia generale quanto tool per controllare le dipendenze e per l'unmerge ricorsivo,anche se sembra comportarsi abbastanza bene anche per questo compito  :Smile: 

a presto allora  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

xchris a che punto sei con il programma? aspetto con impazienza per testarlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

Hai ragione   :Embarassed: 

sono 3 giorni che sono un po' preso.. :S

appena riesco lo sistemo e ti avviso subito  :Wink: 

grazie ancora

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao! scusa mi sono accorto solo oggi del tuo progetto, mi interessa... quando lo metti su ci giochicchio un po' anch'io!

ciao nic

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se hai bisogno di una mano con il debug la mia macchina è immolabile sull'altare del testing

Complimenti per l'iniziativa piuttosto (io stavo tentando qualcosa di simile ma è ancora in alto mare visto che mi ci dedico solo saltuariamente)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> appena riesco lo sistemo e ti avviso subito 

 

Tranquillo era solo per sapere

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Hai ragione  
> 
> sono 3 giorni che sono un po' preso.. :S
> 
> appena riesco lo sistemo e ti avviso subito 
> ...

 

appena torno a regime (>5 ottobre) ti aiuto

----------

## xchris

ok.

Non ho avuto modo di sistemarlo.

Inizio pero' a mostrare il pargolo,

cosi' iniziamo a vedere se le routine rullano  :Smile: 

premessa:

-codice pessimo (tutto da sistemare)

-pochi check e malfatti

-qc problemino sui virtual doppi

-nessun trap

(e' solo una bozzza aaarrrrfa  :Smile: )

un consiglio se cercate di fare:

```

./unclepine --deep-unmerge kde

```

e volete vedere come gira,state attenti ad eventuali pkt che dipendono da esso!!!

Potrebbe semplicemente non restituirvi nulla.

A quel punto fate ad es:

```

./unclepine --deep-unmerge kde k3b amarok showimg .....

```

cosi' simula la rimozione contemporanea e ci sono + probabilita' di riuscita.

esiste un mini help....presuppone un po' di conoscenza di portage e dei file dipendenza PDEPEND,RDEPEND,DEPEND

nel dubbio specificate tutto  :Smile: 

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/ziopino-arfa.tar.gz

```

ciao ciao

p.s.:SPERIMENTALE!!! NON FIDATEVI!!!! COMUNQUE NON RIMUOVE E MODIFICA NULLA!!! 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me da questo errore

```
# ./unclepine --deep-unmerge mplayer

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./unclepine", line 495, in ?

    resolve_deps()

  File "./unclepine", line 221, in resolve_deps

    database[x]=[get_exact_deps(database[x][0])]

  File "./unclepine", line 229, in get_exact_deps

    temp=match_from_list(x,allpkg)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3531, in match_from_list

    cat,pkg = catsplit(mycpv)

ValueError: unpack list of wrong size

```

----------

## xchris

ok ok

capita con ebuild marci.

magari faccio un controllo in +,tanto per evidenziare dove sta esattamente il problema 10x  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

prova a riscaricare la nuova versione sempre allo stesso indirizzo e postami l'errore  :Smile: 

Grazie mille!!!

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Eccolo

```
# ./unclepine --deep-unmerge mplayer

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

ERROR - 

DEBUG INFO:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./unclepine", line 503, in ?

    resolve_deps()

  File "./unclepine", line 222, in resolve_deps

    database[x]=[get_exact_deps(database[x][0])]

  File "./unclepine", line 238, in get_exact_deps

    results+=temp

UnboundLocalError: local variable 'temp' referenced before assignment
```

----------

## xchris

wow che verbosity  :Smile: 

riprova con l'ultima  :Smile: 

grazie mille per gli sbattimenti!!

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
# ./unclepine --deep-unmerge mplayer

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

ERROR - 

DEBUG INFO:

::

ERROR - 

DEBUG INFO:

::

ERROR - 

DEBUG INFO:

::

>>> Starting Task

>>> Reading system

>>> Reading world

Matched from input: 1

        * media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4

Fake World removal: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4

Packages that can be removed: 12

        * app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2

        * dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0

        * media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2

        * media-libs/faad2-2.0-r2

        * media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1

        * media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b

        * media-libs/libogg-1.1

        * media-libs/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2

        * media-libs/xvid-0.9.1

        * media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r1

        * media-sound/lame-3.96

        * media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4
```

----------

## xchris

come si vede (insomma) hai 3 ebuild marci.

Ora vedo di implementare la visualizzazione di questi ebuild cosi' se poi me li mostri riesco a debuggare meglio.

grazie ancora

ciao

----------

## xchris

ok riprova l'ultima...

dovrebbe dirti quali sono gli ebuild incriminati!

eventualmente postami i file PDEPEND,RDEPEND,DEPEND di uno di questi sotto /var/db/pkg.

Scusa per lo stress ma non riesco a simulare la cosa qui :S

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok mi dice come prima ma con la seguente modifica

```
::

Error with : media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2

>>> Starting Task

>>> Reading system

>>> Reading world 
```

 Se non hai quell'ebuild dimmelo che lo post

----------

## xchris

te ne restituisce solo uno?

o 3 volte lo stesso?

dovresti postare i file PDEPEND,RDEPEND,DEPEND corrispondenti a quel ebuild sotto /var/db/pkg perche' e' un problema locale spesso.

Ti ringrazio per l'infinita disponibilita'!!!

Non ho quel ebuild...guardo in /usr/portage/ ma non e' la stessa cosa!

GRAZIE!

ciao

----------

## xchris

ho messo su una versione che dovrebbe fare un po' di debug in +

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

lo da solo una volta li dove lo vedi. Comunque e' un pacchetto bacato infatti i file che dici sono corrotti dandomi delle cose incomprenssibili, quindi problema mio non del programma (infatti anche emerge -C non vuole togliermelo). Ho provato a mettere un programmino semplice (fortune-mod-it  :Very Happy:  ) salvando le dipendenze in un file. Usando poi il tuo tool mi ha dato le dipendenze giuste  :Very Happy:  . Grande xchris. Dimmi che altro test posso fare

----------

## xchris

purtroppo i file corrotti non sono cosi' rari.

Anche io ai tempi avevo risolto riemergendo il file incriminato....

Per chi vuole testare... dovrebbe riemergere i suddetti pacchetti con

```

emerge --oneshot pacchettobacato

```

prova un po' tutte le opzioni...

magari confrontando 

qpkg -q -I 

con 

unclepine -db -su -cu -pd -f

e dimmi come si comportano  :Smile:  (con calma eh!!!)

Prova anche

```

unclepine -u -cu -su -pd -f

```

Spero che altri tester si facciano vivi  :Smile: 

Che dire... GRAZIE!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho riemergiato il pacchetto incriminato e adesso tutto funziona alla grande

```
# ./unclepine --deep-unmerge mplayer

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

>>> Reading system

>>> Reading world

Matched from input: 1

        * media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4

Fake World removal: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4

Packages that can be removed: 12

        * app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2

        * dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0

        * media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2

        * media-libs/faad2-2.0-r2

        * media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1

        * media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b

        * media-libs/libogg-1.1

        * media-libs/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2

        * media-libs/xvid-0.9.1

        * media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r1

        * media-sound/lame-3.96

        * media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4

```

E metter un opzione che ti emergia (magari con un ask) i pacchetti corrotti cosi' da avere anche un /var/db/pkg pulito?

Per gli altri test piano piano provero'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

altro test coraggioso e' 

```

unclepine -du kde altri

```

con "altri" i pacchetti che dipendono direttamente e che sono nel world file.

Stesso discorso per gnome

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> altro test coraggioso e' 

 

Beh potrei almeno mettere kdebase (hd piccolo) e poi provare a dare quel comando, tanto e' una macchina per fare cio'   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

prova con gnome...(usi gnome?) o xfce...

quello che hai  :Smile: 

prova cmq l'opzione -u  :Smile: 

vediamo che ti dice.

ricorda gli switch che ti ho passato su

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sfugge una cosa ma come faccio a provare a unmergirli devo fare a mano?

----------

## xchris

si certo...

visto la delicatezza del operazione non vorrei mai che uno facesse danni.

Al momento sto solo testando le routine  :Wink: 

poi in futuro mettero' gli switch per passare il tutto ad emerge senza problemi (come usetool)

Per il momento e' importante testare il buon funzionamento (uhmmm)

ciao ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok emergo gnome-light e salvo le dipendenze date da emerge -pv in un file poi provero' il tuo programma.

----------

## xchris

che dire...

DENGHIU  :Smile: 

ciaux

----------

## xchris

stavo riguardando il post e ho visto che non hai psyco.

Se sei x86 (e mi pare di ricordare di si) emergilo che da una botta allo script (in termini di velocita'  :Laughing: )

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> stavo riguardando il post e ho visto che non hai psyco.
> 
> Se sei x86 (e mi pare di ricordare di si) emergilo che da una botta allo script (in termini di velocita' )

 

Lo so lo so ma non ho voglia  :Very Happy:  tanto va veloce lo stesso lo script

----------

## xchris

oooookkkei  :Wink: 

mi rimetto online + tardi per vedere se ha "partorito"  :Smile: 

ciao e grazie ancora

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora ti posto quello che mi ha dato emerge -pv gnome-light

```
[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.4.5  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.6.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.11  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.34  

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r8  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/fam-2.7.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.6  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/metacity-2.8.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.2.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.65.1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.8  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.6.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.6.2  

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.11.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libao-0.8.5  

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.9.0  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.5.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.6.5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.13  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.6.6  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.6.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.2.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vte-0.11.11  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.6.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.6.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.6.0 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxklavier-1.02  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-2.6.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2 
```

e quello che mi da unclepine

```
* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

>>> Reading system

>>> Reading world

Matched from input: 1

        * gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

Fake World removal: gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

Packages that can be removed: 64

        * app-admin/fam-2.7.0

        * app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2

        * app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3

        * app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

        * app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.65.1

        * app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14

        * dev-libs/atk-1.6.1

        * dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3

        * dev-libs/libcroco-0.5.1

        * dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.11

        * dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.8

        * dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5

        * dev-python/pygtk-2.2.0

        * dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r1

        * gnome-base/control-center-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/eel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gail-1.6.6

        * gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-session-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

        * gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/librsvg-2.6.5

        * gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.3

        * gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3

        * gnome-extra/libgsf-1.9.0

        * gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.6.0

        * gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.1

        * media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r2

        * media-libs/libao-0.8.5

        * media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16

        * media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1

        * net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        * net-nds/portmap-5b-r8

        * sys-apps/eject-2.0.13

        * x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1

        * x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.2.1

        * x11-libs/libxklavier-1.02

        * x11-libs/pango-1.4.1

        * x11-libs/startup-notification-0.6

        * x11-libs/vte-0.11.11

        * x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14

        * x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.6.1

        * x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.3

        * x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2

        * x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

        * x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5

        * x11-wm/metacity-2.8.1

```

Mancano 6 pacchetti a unclepino se non sbaglio che dovrebbe fare vedere

----------

## xchris

dopo avere fatto qualche controllo ecco i file che mancano all'appello:

```

app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

app-text/opensp-1.5-r1

app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4

dev-libs/glib-2.4.5

media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2

media-sound/esound-0.2.34

```

per i primi 2 e' un caso noto..

nel senso che formano una specie di dipendenza circolare difficilmente risolvibile.

prova a commentare la linea 487 con #

```

#options['pdepend']=True

```

per glib prova a vedere se non lo considera assieme a Dep system

```

emerge -Dep system | grep glib-2.4.5

```

per gli altri prova ad usare unclepine cosi:

```

unclepine -db -f -pd -cu -su pacchetto

```

Magari postami il tuo file virtuals.

In definitiva cmq sono risultati gia' ottimi. (soprattutto su gnome)

L'operazione di unmerge deep non e' per nulla semplice anche se non mi spiego perche' non l'abbiano mai implentata.

Posso solo ringraziarti per la tua infinita (si ok vedo di non esagerare  :Very Happy: ) disponibilita'

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il mio file virtuals

```
# less /var/cache/edb/virtuals 

virtual/textbrowser net-www/links 

virtual/opengl media-video/nvidia-glx 
```

Commentando quella linea e' meglio.

```
Packages that can be removed: 67

        * app-admin/fam-2.7.0

        * app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2

        * app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3

        * app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

        * app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.65.1

        * app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

        * app-text/opensp-1.5-r1

        * app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14

        * app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4

        * dev-libs/atk-1.6.1

        * dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3

        * dev-libs/libcroco-0.5.1

        * dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.11

        * dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.8

        * dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5

        * dev-python/pygtk-2.2.0

        * dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r1

        * gnome-base/control-center-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/eel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gail-1.6.6

        * gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-session-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

        * gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/librsvg-2.6.5

        * gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.3

        * gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3

        * gnome-extra/libgsf-1.9.0

        * gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.6.0

        * gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.1

        * media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r2

        * media-libs/libao-0.8.5

        * media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16

        * media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1

        * net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        * net-nds/portmap-5b-r8

        * sys-apps/eject-2.0.13

        * x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1

        * x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.2.1

        * x11-libs/libxklavier-1.02

        * x11-libs/pango-1.4.1

        * x11-libs/startup-notification-0.6

        * x11-libs/vte-0.11.11

        * x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14

        * x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.6.1

        * x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.3

        * x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2

        * x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

        * x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5

        * x11-wm/metacity-2.8.1
```

Da 67 lascia via gnome-light (chiaramente), gilibs, audiofile, fontconfig, esound.

Per le glib hai ragione De system non le considera

```
# emerge -Dep system | grep glib-2.4.5

#
```

pero' il world si se ti interessa

```
# emerge -Dep world | grep glib-2.4.5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.4.5
```

```
# ./unclepine -db -f -pd -cu -su gnome-light

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

NEEDED BY:
```

```
# ./unclepine -db -f -pd -cu -su mplayer    

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4

NEEDED BY:
```

----------

## xchris

gnome-light viene segnato correttamente per l'eliminazione.  :Smile: 

cmq ora all'appello mancano:

```

dev-libs/glib-2.4.5

media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2

media-sound/esound-0.2.34

```

il fatto che glib non ci sia in Dep system purtroppo non risolve molto.

Che sia in Dep world e' corretto.

prova a lanciare

```

for x in dev-libs/glib-2.4.5 media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1 media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2 media-sound/esound-0.2.34; do echo "Processo "$x; ./unclepine -db -f -cu -su $x; done

```

il tuo file virtuals mi sembra un po' scarno...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il comando da

```
# for x in dev-libs/glib-2.4.5 media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1 media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2 media-sound/esound-0.2.34; do echo "Processo "$x; ./unclepine -db -f -cu -su $x; done 

Processo dev-libs/glib-2.4.5

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

Processo media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

Processo media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

Processo media-sound/esound-0.2.34

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task
```

 *xchris wrote:*   

> il tuo file virtuals mi sembra un po' scarno...

 

ti ho detto ho messo in piedi una macchina con 2Gb di hd solo per unclepine  :Very Happy:  . Non ho installato quasi nulla.

----------

## xchris

chiedo scusa per l'errore :S

```

for x in dev-libs/glib-2.4.5 media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1 media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2 media-sound/esound-0.2.34; do echo "Processo "$x; ./unclepine -db -f -cu -su =$x; done 

```

una macchina per unclepine? Ti devo fare una statua oraa.... arg  :Very Happy: 

10x

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco qui.. si pero' anche io potevo capire che qualcosa non aveva funzionato

```
# for x in dev-libs/glib-2.4.5 media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1 media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2 media-sound/esound-0.2.34; do echo "Processo "$x; ./unclepine -db -f -cu -su =$x; done

Processo dev-libs/glib-2.4.5

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

dev-libs/glib-2.4.5

NEEDED BY:

        * =dev-libs/atk-1.6.1

        * =dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3

        * =dev-libs/libcroco-0.5.1

        * =dev-python/pygtk-2.2.0

        * =gnome-base/eel-2.6.2

        * =gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2

        * =gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1

        * =gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

        * =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1

        * =gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2

        * =gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1

        * =gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

        * =gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

        * =gnome-base/librsvg-2.6.5

        * =gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.3

        * =gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3

        * =gnome-extra/libgsf-1.9.0

        * =x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1

        * =x11-libs/pango-1.4.1

        * =x11-libs/vte-0.11.11

        * =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14

        * SYSTEM PROFILE (or dependency) 

Processo media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

NEEDED BY:

        * =gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

        * =gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

        * =media-sound/esound-0.2.34

Processo media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2

NEEDED BY:

        * =gnome-base/control-center-2.6.1

        * =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

        * =x11-libs/pango-1.4.1

Processo media-sound/esound-0.2.34

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHI'S ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

media-sound/esound-0.2.34

NEEDED BY:

        * =gnome-base/control-center-2.6.1

        * =gnome-base/gnome-session-2.6.2

        * =gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

        * =gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

        * =gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.3

        * =media-libs/libao-0.8.5

        * =media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4
```

 *xchris wrote:*   

> una macchina per unclepine? Ti devo fare una statua oraa.... arg 

 

Avevo detto che avrei fatto il tester  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ok ora e' + chiaro!

glib non lo toglie perche si confonde ( :Laughing: ) con il solito glib ed e' un bravo bimbo e non cancella.

Lo sistemo domani.

esound dipende da da audiofile

mplayer dipende da esound

mplayer -> esound ->audiofile

ma esd e' settata? 

aiuto mi perdo  :Smile: 

font-config serve a xorg....

in teoria doveva gia' esserci!

aiuuuto mi sto incasinando  :Very Happy: 

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh penso che questi problemi (del tutto normali) erano risolti da debian con il programma deborphan.

----------

## xchris

sei stato gentilissimo!

direi che cmq e' gia' un ottimo risultato.

Tieni conto che stavamo provando con un ebuild non semplice.

Faro' altri test su mia macchina in locale...

magari proprio con gnome-light  :Very Happy: 

starto l'emerge  :Smile: 

denghiu  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai ancora bisogno batti un colpo la macchina la lascio up con gnome-light installato (cosi' lo provo anche  :Smile:  )

----------

## xchris

 :Smile: 

cmq c'e' qc che non mi quadra..

fontconfig e' una dipendenza di xorg.

come mai non c'era?? mmm

e poi xorg doveva settarti qualche virtual... da quanto visto dal PROVIDE del ebuild.

ma la macchina era  proprio clean?

vado a letto con il dubbio  :Very Happy: 

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma la macchina era  proprio clean?

 

Si partito da 0 stage1 macchina rasenta. Ora provo a lanciare fixvirtuals

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok il virtuals ora e' cambiato

```
virtual/xft x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/gzip app-arch/gzip 

virtual/glu x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/libc sys-libs/glibc 

virtual/cron sys-apps/vixie-cron 

virtual/modutils sys-apps/modutils sys-apps/module-init-tools 

virtual/glibc sys-libs/glibc 

virtual/bootloader sys-boot/grub 

virtual/opengl media-video/nvidia-glx x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources 

virtual/textbrowser net-www/links 

virtual/dhcpc net-misc/dhcpcd 

virtual/logger app-admin/syslog-ng 

virtual/editor app-editors/nano 

virtual/dev-manager sys-fs/devfsd 

virtual/os-headers sys-kernel/linux-headers 

virtual/python dev-lang/python 

virtual/kernel sys-kernel/linux-headers 

virtual/alsa sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources 

virtual/ssh net-misc/openssh 

virtual/mta mail-mta/ssmtp
```

E unclepine ora mi da

```
Fake World removal: gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

Packages that can be removed: 67

        * app-admin/fam-2.7.0

        * app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2

        * app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3

        * app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

        * app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.65.1

        * app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

        * app-text/opensp-1.5-r1

        * app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14

        * app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4

        * dev-libs/atk-1.6.1

        * dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3

        * dev-libs/libcroco-0.5.1

        * dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.11

        * dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.8

        * dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5

        * dev-python/pygtk-2.2.0

        * dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r1

        * gnome-base/control-center-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/eel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gail-1.6.6

        * gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-session-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

        * gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/librsvg-2.6.5

        * gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.3

        * gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3

        * gnome-extra/libgsf-1.9.0

        * gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.6.0

        * gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.1

        * media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r2

        * media-libs/libao-0.8.5

        * media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16

        * media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1

        * net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        * net-nds/portmap-5b-r8

        * sys-apps/eject-2.0.13

        * x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1

        * x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.2.1

        * x11-libs/libxklavier-1.02

        * x11-libs/pango-1.4.1

        * x11-libs/startup-notification-0.6

        * x11-libs/vte-0.11.11

        * x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14

        * x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.6.1

        * x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.3

        * x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2

        * x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

        * x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5

        * x11-wm/metacity-2.8.1

```

----------

## xchris

domandina...

hai per caso modificato le use o e' tutto clean?

la useflag esd e' settata?

ciao

----------

## xchris

ho riguardato il tutto a mente fresca.

che non ti segni glib 2.4... mi sta anche bene  :Smile: 

nel senso che cmq e' una libreria un po' particolare...quindi anche se non la elimina non e' male. (e poi questo e' un caso abbastanza limite)

Meglio che il tool sia conservativo! Solitamente si lasciano in gira migliaia di cadaveri per il sistema...per cosi' poco non e' il caso di rischiare  :Smile: 

Per fontconfig ,e audiofile esound  direi invece che unclepine mi sembra si comporti bene.

Mi rimane il dubbio sul motivo per cui xorg non te lo aveva messo. (fontconfig)

E pure audiofile....come mai mplayer non te lo aveva messo? hai per caso aggiunto la useflag esd? 

Mi posti un emerge info | grep USE ?

Magari un problema di virtuals...mmm non lo so... qualcuno ha un idea?

Nessuno ha voglia di testare? 

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Mi posti un emerge info | grep USE ?

 

Ti fa niente se posto domani o stasera? La macchina ora e' occupata

----------

## xchris

ci mancherebbe  :Laughing: 

cmq ho scoperto l'arcano  :Smile: 

ci sono useflag ereditate!!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

cerca "Ereditare"

la flag esd viene ereditata!!!

E quindi a quel punto audiofile,esound dipendono da mplayer!

Vedo se c'e' soluzione...

Forse facendo la ricerca con le sole useflag di compilazione risolviamo.

Anche se non dovessimo... l'importante e' che deep-unmerge sia conservativo.

Gia' rilevare 67 pacchetti non e' male... che dici?

ciao

EDIT:riprova quando puoi commentando la riga 485  :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

volevo proprio testare.... ma il link giusto da cui scaricare l'ultima versione è quello a pagina 1 di sto topic?

Io ho scaricato da li, e pare non riconoscere --deep-unmerge .... o sono scemo io (cosa probabile) o il link è un altro  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

grazie per la segnalazione...

il link era sparso per il thread.  :Smile: 

ora e' in cima  :Smile: 

grazie per i test

ciao

----------

## doom.it

ottimo, se uno avesse da subito un:

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/db/pkg/x11-plugins/wmCalClock-1.25-r1/DEPEND'

Come deve fare per fixare ?

----------

## xchris

bhe per iniziare lo script non dovrebbe inchiodarsi  :Wink: 

cmq....fix a parte

riemerge con

emerge --oneshot pacchetto

cosi' non intacca il world file

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ecco il mio contributo:

```
root@INSPIRON8600 # ./unclepine -u

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering Build time Use

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHIS ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

ERROR -

DEBUG INFO:

:jpeg:

Error with : media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1

['sys-apps/sed-4.0.9', 'media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1', 'x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11', 'media-libs/libpng-1.2.7', 'media-libs/libpng-1.2.7', 'media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3', 'media-libs/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2']

ERROR -

DEBUG INFO:

:hotplug-base:

Error with : sys-apps/hotplug-20040401

['sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11-r1', 'sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r3', 'sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r3']

>>> Starting Task

Showing unlinked packages

#Iteration

* =x11-themes/gtk-engines-thinice-2.0.2-r1

* =dev-util/gtk-doc-1.1

* =dev-perl/Audio-Wav-0.02

* =x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2

* =app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

* =media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.3

* =media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.6

* =media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r2

* =dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.1

* =media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4

* =dev-libs/libunicode-0.4-r1

* =gnome-base/gail-1.6.0

* =net-libs/gnet-2.0.5

* =sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401

* =app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4

* =games-util/uz2unpack-0.1

* =dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.02-r1

* =dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2

* =dev-perl/libvorbis-perl-0.04

* =sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.3

* =dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

* =sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.3.9

* =dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

* =sys-fs/jfsutils-1.1.3

* =app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r1

* =net-mail/mailwrapper-0.1

* =media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r1

* =dev-python/pyxml-0.8.3

#Iteration

* =dev-perl/Audio-Tools-0.01

* =x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

#Iteration
```

Che accidente vogliono dire quei 2 errori all'inizio?

Cmq complimenti![/code]

----------

## xchris

allora...inziamo con un grazie per i test!  :Smile: 

unclepine -u e' un po' "rischioso" nel senso che elenca spesso pacchetti utili. (magari solo per la compilazione)

Consiglio di usarlo cosi':

unclepine -u -f -pd -cu -su

ovvero:

unlinked (la funzione principale)

depend file (considera anche il file Depend..altrimenti solo RDEPEND)

pdepend file (considera pdepend)

compile-use (considera le use utilizzate in fase di compilazione)

system-use (considera le use correnti)

in questo modo e' gia' + affidabile

In futuro metto flag --safe che include tutto!

Gli errori significano che probabilmente quei pacchetti non hanno tutti i file necessari e obbligatori.....cioe' hai dei file corrotti sotto /var/db/pkg

Ti consiglio di riemergerli con --oneshot!

Dovrebbero sparire gli errori.

Sarebbe interessante provare anche le opzioni:

--db  -- come qpkg -q -I

--df   -- elenca le dipendenze dirette

e poi --deep-unmerge che si spiega da solo  :Smile: 

quando fai un test valuta tu (io non posso saperlo  :Smile: ) se i risultati sono attendibili!

Se un pacchetto da errore (come a te) non verranno considerate le sue dipendenze!!!!

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Grazie per le spiegazioni, ma  *xchris wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di riemergerli con --oneshot!

  perchè proprio con oneshot? Se li installo normalmente che cosa cambia? Che "rischio"?

----------

## xchris

te li mette nel worldfile! (senza oneshot)

e se li mette ne world file saranno sempre considerati come pacchetti "desiderati" e non dipendenze di altro.

In questo modo emerge --depclean o similari e unclepine non vorranno mai troglierli  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> te li mette nel worldfile! (senza oneshot)

 

OK ma il comendo regenworld crea un world file corretto?

----------

## Ty[L]eR

ecco il mio di test:

```

./unclepine -u -f -pd -cu -su

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHIS ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

ERROR -

DEBUG INFO:

:gdbm:

ERROR -

DEBUG INFO:

:gdbm:

Error with : net-mail/courier-imap-3.0.7

['sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d-r1', 'sys-libs/pam-0.77', 'sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3', 'sys-libs/db-1.85-r1', 'sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3', 'sys-libs/db-1.85-r1', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5', 'dev-db/mysql-4.0.20-r1', 'dev-tcltk/expect-5.37.1-r2', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d-r1', 'sys-libs/pam-0.77', 'sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3', 'sys-libs/db-1.85-r1', 'sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3', 'sys-libs/db-1.85-r1', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5', 'dev-db/mysql-4.0.20-r1', 'dev-tcltk/expect-5.37.1-r2', 'sys-apps/sed-4.0.9', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.4-r1', 'sys-apps/procps-3.2.3-r1', 'sys-devel/patch-2.5.9', 'sys-devel/gnuconfig-20040214']

>>> Starting Task

Showing unlinked packages

#Iteration

```

tutti quegli errori mi fanno un po' paura... e  sotto #iteration non ha mostrato nulla :O

cmq complimenti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK ma il comendo regenworld crea un world file corretto?

 

assolutamente no... o assolutamente si...

dipende!

nel senso che regenworld te lo mette nel worldfile....

e a noi questo non va bene.

E' per questo motivo che lo sconsiglio sempre.

Meglio usare --oneshot cosi' non lo intacca.

@tyler mi spiace ma courier imap probabilmente ha qc pb nella dir /var/db/pkg...

prova a vedere i file DEPEND,RDEPEND,PDEPEND nella dir di courier sotto /var/db/pkg

potrebbero essere corrotti...

oppure l'ebuild era stato scritto male....

conviene riemergerlo con --oneshot... (purtroppo courier non e' piccolo)

Se unlink non ti ha dato nulla e' probabile che il tuo sistema sia pulito oppure che hai un worldfile molto pieno  :Smile:  e rdidondante.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No regenworld dovrebbe rigenerarti il world file se corrotto, a questo punto la mia domanda e': lo rigenera nel modo corretto? Cioe' lasciando via i pacchetti necessari solo alla compilazione?

----------

## xchris

ho esaminato a fondo regenworld.

Non fa altro che intercettare i comandi:

emerge pacchetto 

a quel punto lui ti metto il pacchetto in world file!!! (a meno che non lo hai sommerso)

In questo caso se fa:

emerge pacchetto-dipendenza-corrotto

lo mette da subito nel world file....e regen non fa altro che riconfermarlo.

le dipendenze non sa neanche cosa sono regenworld!

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> le dipendenze non sa neanche cosa sono regenworld!

 

Come immaginavo queindi va a prendere il file emerge.log e da li ricrea il world file.

----------

## xchris

esatto!

niente di + pericoloso a mio avviso...

..se un utente non e' stato scrupoloso  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> niente di + pericoloso a mio avviso...
> 
> ..se un utente non e' stato scrupoloso 

 

Si chiaro ma se uno a proprio sputtanato il world file e' l'unico modo all'alternativa fallo a mano.

----------

## xchris

questo e' vero...

pero' ti assicuro che e' un comando da non lanciare a cuor sereno.

Ho passato (molto tempo fa) a sistemare il mio world per circa 2 ore.

A quel punto ho spostato emerge.log e creato uno nuovo.

Ho iniziato a fare il bravo utente gentoo  :Very Happy: 

e cosi' e' possibile usare anche regenworld  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La macchina e' tornata in funzione

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Mi posti un emerge info | grep USE ?

 

```
USE="aalib alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt directfb dvd encode esd fbcon gdbm gif gpm imap imlib jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis oss pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype usb x86 xml2 xprint xvid zlib"
```

----------

## xchris

come immaginavo  :Smile: 

la useflag ESD e' nata da sola  :Smile: 

E quindi ha considerato delle dipendenze extra!!! e unclepine non ha rimosso quei pacchetti perche' considerati necessari.

E' una buona notizia perche' significa che unclepine si e' comportato bene,una cattiva perche' non c'e' modo (semplice) per rilevare questi casi... (ma indaghero')

prova a commentare la linea che ti avevo suggerito oppure a scaricare la ver nuova. (dove e' gia commentata)

e lancia con

./unclepine -du gnome-light -f -cu

vediamo che dice  :Smile: 

ciao

NOTA:Evito di ringraziare chiunque posti....ma e' sottointeso!!!

Grazie di cuore a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora funziona, glib a parte, me li lista tutti (sempre riferito a gnome-light)

```
Fake World removal: gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

Packages that can be removed: 69

        * app-admin/fam-2.7.0

        * app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2

        * app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3

        * app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

        * app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.65.1

        * app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

        * app-text/opensp-1.5-r1

        * app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14

        * app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4

        * dev-libs/atk-1.6.1

        * dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3

        * dev-libs/libcroco-0.5.1

        * dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.11

        * dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.8

        * dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5

        * dev-python/pygtk-2.2.0

        * dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r1

        * gnome-base/control-center-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/eel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gail-1.6.6

        * gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-light-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-session-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

        * gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/librsvg-2.6.5

        * gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.3

        * gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3

        * gnome-extra/libgsf-1.9.0

        * gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.6.0

        * gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.1

        * media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

        * media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r2

        * media-libs/libao-0.8.5

        * media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16

        * media-sound/esound-0.2.34

        * media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1

        * net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        * net-nds/portmap-5b-r8

        * sys-apps/eject-2.0.13

        * x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1

        * x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.2.1

        * x11-libs/libxklavier-1.02

        * x11-libs/pango-1.4.1

        * x11-libs/startup-notification-0.6

        * x11-libs/vte-0.11.11

        * x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14

        * x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.6.1

        * x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.3

        * x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2

        * x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

        * x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5

        * x11-wm/metacity-2.8.1
```

----------

## xchris

ok ottimo!

allora utilizzando solo le compile use si ottengono risultati migliori.

Per le glib credo che non modofichero' lo script perche' si tratta proprio di un caso limite. (e cmq la parola glib fa paura  :Very Happy: )

E' gia' buona cosa che sia in grado di estirpare gnome.

Devo solo capire se possono insorgere problemi  :Smile: 

denghiu  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dici che se unmergo gnome e emergo kde riesco in 250Mb? Il download di kde e' di 163,785 kB

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Niente ho chiesto a motaboy e metto solo kdebase (quello completo non mi ci sta). Poi prova anche qua ad usare ziopino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 :Smile: 

quando puoi prova anche le funzioni: -db ,-df

sono carine e sostituiscono qpkg -q !!!

qpkg viene ancora usato ed e' un tool abbstanza buggoso. (deprecato pure)

ciaooo

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi sono messo ora ora a provare unclepine e sono partito dalle opzioni "semplici" (dp, df...)

la mia macchina è anche parecchio carica di pacchetti (e attiva da parecchio tempo... è la mia prima installazione gentoo, mai riformattata ma solo aggiornata) quidi se ci sono problemi dovrebbero venire fuori velocemente  :Very Happy: 

a parte un problema iniziale con un pacchetto corrotto (hotplug) che ho riemerso (i pacchetti corrotti dovrebbero venire fuori alle prime prove vero? implementare in futuro una feature per riemergerli automaticamente?) mi sembra che vada tutto bene

per ora solo un errore possibile in una quindicina di prove:

```
casa01 ARRFA # ./unclepine -db sys-devel/gcc

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering Build time Use

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHIS ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1

NEEDED BY:

        * =app-emulation/wine-20040716

        * =dev-lang/nasm-0.98.38

        * =dev-lang/swig-1.3.21

        * =sys-fs/ntfsprogs-1.9.1

        * SYSTEM PROFILE (or dependency) 

```

dovrebbe indicare anche app-office/openoffice mi sa...

qpkg -q lo individua (ma non fa testo) e nell'ebuild di openoffice la dipendenza c'è (RDEPEND >=sys-devel/gcc-3.2)

non controlla RDEPEND?

----------

## xchris

dddenghiu!!!

baco!

in realta' non sapevo si potessero commentare le righe di R/P/DEPEND

infatti c'e'

```

>=sys-devel/gcc-3.2 )" # needed for sqrtl patch recently introduced

```

grazie  :Smile: 

vedo di aggiornare quanto prima!

10x

EDIT: prova a fare un unclepine -sd e individua le dipendenze di openoffice

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
casa01 ARRFA # ./unclepine -df gkrellm

......

app-admin/gkrellm-2.1.28-r1

HAS THESE DEPENDENCIES:

        * =dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d-r1

        * =sys-apps/sed-4.0.9

        * =sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1

        * =x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1

```

e 

```
DEPEND=">=sys-apps/sed-4

        ssl? ( dev-libs/openssl )

        X? (  >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0.5 )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )"

```

quindi gli RDEPEND li vede per gkrellm

tuttavia

```
casa01 ARRFA # ./unclepine -db gkrellm-themes

.......

x11-themes/gkrellm-themes-0.1

NEEDED BY:

```

e

```
DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=">=app-admin/gkrellm-2.1"

```

può essere un problema?

[EDIT]scusa non avevo letto il tuo post sopra e continuavo a postare errori a diritto   :Embarassed:  [/EDIT]

[EDIT]provo con qualcos'altro in attesa del fixaggio del bug (sennò i risultati vengono falsati)[/EDIT]

----------

## Ty[L]eR

ricompilato con l'opzione --oneshot, sempre lo stesso errore:

```

ERROR -

DEBUG INFO:

:gdbm:

ERROR -

DEBUG INFO:

:gdbm:

Error with : net-mail/courier-imap-3.0.7

['sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d-r1', 'sys-libs/pam-0.77', 'sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3', 'sys-libs/db-1.85-r1', 'sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3', 'sys-libs/db-1.85-r1', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5', 'dev-db/mysql-4.0.20-r1', 'dev-tcltk/expect-5.37.1-r2', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d-r1', 'sys-libs/pam-0.77', 'sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3', 'sys-libs/db-1.85-r1', 'sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3', 'sys-libs/db-1.85-r1', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5', 'dev-db/mysql-4.0.20-r1', 'dev-tcltk/expect-5.37.1-r2', 'sys-apps/sed-4.0.9', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.4-r1', 'sys-apps/procps-3.2.3-r1', 'sys-devel/patch-2.5.9', 'sys-devel/gnuconfig-20040214']

```

Questo è il contenuto dei files:

```

cat /var/db/pkg/net-mail/courier-imap-3.0.7/DEPEND

virtual/libc

        >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6

        pam? ( >=sys-libs/pam-0.75 )

        berkdb? ( sys-libs/db )

        gdbm ( >=sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0 )

        mysql? ( >=dev-db/mysql-3.23.36 )

        ldap? ( >=net-nds/openldap-1.2.11 )

        postgres? ( >=dev-db/postgresql-7.2 )

        >=dev-tcltk/expect-5.33.0

        fam? ( app-admin/fam )

        selinux? ( sec-policy/selinux-courier-imap )

        >=sys-apps/sed-4

        dev-lang/perl

        sys-apps/procps  !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) sys-devel/gnuconfig

```

```

cat /var/db/pkg/net-mail/courier-imap-3.0.7/RDEPEND

virtual/libc

        >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6

        pam? ( >=sys-libs/pam-0.75 )

        berkdb? ( sys-libs/db )

        gdbm ( >=sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0 )

        mysql? ( >=dev-db/mysql-3.23.36 )

        ldap? ( >=net-nds/openldap-1.2.11 )

        postgres? ( >=dev-db/postgresql-7.2 )

        >=dev-tcltk/expect-5.33.0

        fam? ( app-admin/fam )

        selinux? ( sec-policy/selinux-courier-imap )

```

```

cat /var/db/pkg/net-mail/courier-imap-3.0.7/PDEPEND

(vuoto)

```

Mentre questo è il mio world:

```

app-admin/sudo

app-admin/sysklogd

app-antivirus/f-prot

app-editors/nano

app-editors/vim

app-misc/colordiff

app-portage/esearch

app-portage/genlop

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-shells/bash-completion

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl

dev-perl/libwww-perl

dev-util/ccache

games-misc/cowsay

gnome-base/gnome

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

mail-client/mutt

mail-mta/postfix

media-fonts/artwiz-fonts

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/sharefonts

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

media-fonts/unifont

media-gfx/splashutils

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/xmms

media-video/mplayer

net-analyzer/traceroute

net-analyzer/vnstat

net-dialup/speedtouch

net-firewall/iptables

net-ftp/ftp

net-ftp/glftpd

net-irc/eggdrop

net-irc/unrealircd

net-libs/libnet

net-libs/libpcap

net-mail/courier-imap

net-misc/host

net-misc/netkit-telnetd

net-misc/netstat-nat

net-misc/oidentd

net-misc/rdate

net-misc/whois

net-www/netscape-flash

sys-apps/acpid

sys-apps/apcupsd

sys-apps/hotplug

sys-apps/smartmontools

sys-apps/vixie-cron

sys-boot/grub

sys-devel/distcc

sys-devel/gettext

sys-devel/prelink

sys-fs/xfsprogs

sys-kernel/development-sources

sys-libs/gpm

sys-libs/pam_mysql

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-misc/xscreensaver

```

Chiedo scusa per il post kmetrico  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

SUGGERIMENTO:

Lungi da me l'idea di volerti sovraccaricare di porposte stravaganti (quella fase arriverà quando ziopino sarà diventato stabile   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  ), quttavia trovo che questa feature sarebbe interessante anche in fase di testing:

Non potresti inserire una flag per avere un output non colorato e "semplice" ?(ovvero senza righe di commenti e/o avvertimenti... solo le righe che ti servono e formattate in maniera semplice)

Sarebe molto utile per utilizzarlo con altri comandi in pipe per analizzare l'output in modo automatico e ricorsivo

Chiaramente solo se la fatica che ci vuole per implementare una tale cosa non supera il tempo guadagnato nel fare debug...   :Very Happy: 

P.S.

Lo script è un po' poco commentato e lunghetto da leggere... non saprei dirti con una rapida occhiata se la cosa è fattibile o meno; la mia è una proposta innocente...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

rispondo a cazzantonio prima poi controllo per bene Tyler..

su gkrellm non vedo il problema...

forse mi sfugge...

e' giusto che con df non elenchi gkrellm-themes!

invece se fai

unclepine -db gkrellm dovrebbe restituire gkrellm-themes.

forse non ho capito... mi sto un po' incartando  :Laughing: 

per il nocolor e' molto semplice.

basta aggiungere nocolor() appena dopo gli import!

ciao

EDIT:il codice e' molto sporco al momento e non voglio che ziopino faccia modifiche! meglio averlo safe per ora  :Smile: 

ciao

P.S.:controllo Tyler

----------

## xchris

per Tyler

e' proprio cannato l'ebuild!

non rispetta la sintassi!

RDEPEND file

```

gdbm ( >=sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0 )

```

dovrebbe esserci 

```

gdbm? ( >=sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0 )

```

prova a correggere  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

@cazzantonio

mi posteresti il file RDEPEND del tuo openoffice?

non da ebuild...proprio il file RDEPEND.

Non sono sicuro che ci sia il commento li. (io uso la ver binaria)

10x

ciao

----------

## Ty[L]eR

corretto e messo nel portage overlay... riemerso e ora l'output dello zio pino è il seguente:

```

./unclepine -u -f -pd -cu -su

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHIS ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

Showing unlinked packages

#Iteration

```

resto nella mia illusione di avere un sistema illibato  :Razz: 

comunque complimenti... veramente un gran lavoro... ora vado qualche oretta in palestra e quando torno lo testo in tutte le sue opzioni fino all'inizio dell'amata inter  :Very Happy: 

a dopo  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

mi scuso per i miei post ripetuti....

vorrei lasciare intatta la cronologia...

scoperto l'arcano di openoffice e gcc

Quando emerge installa un pkt elimina i commenti...

quindi non ci sono problemi

e sembra non trattarsi neanche di baco se sei x86

```

RDEPEND=">=sys-libs/glibc-2.1

        !=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.1*

        >=dev-lang/perl-5.0

        x11-libs/startup-notification

        virtual/x11

        app-arch/zip

        app-arch/unzip

        dev-libs/expat

        >=virtual/jre-1.4.1

        virtual/lpr

        ppc? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.2.5-r7

        >=sys-devel/gcc-3.2 )" # needed for sqrtl patch recently introduced

```

se sei ppc e' un baco... altrimenti no.

ciao

----------

## xchris

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> resto nella mia illusione di avere un sistema illibato 
> 
> comunque complimenti... veramente un gran lavoro... ora vado qualche oretta in palestra e quando torno lo testo in tutte le sue opzioni fino all'inizio dell'amata inter 
> ...

 

mah io non mi fiderei al 100%  :Wink: 

usi regolarmente depclean?

cmq aspetto ulteriori prove  :Smile: 

10x

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> unclepine -db gkrellm dovrebbe restituire gkrellm-themes.
> 
> forse non ho capito... mi sto un po' incartando 
> ...

 

No ero io che mi ero incartato... sorry   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @cazzantonio
> 
> mi posteresti il file RDEPEND del tuo openoffice?
> 
> non da ebuild...proprio il file RDEPEND.
> ...

 

```

casa01 ARRFA # cat /var/db/pkg/app-office/openoffice-1.1.2/RDEPEND 

>=sys-libs/glibc-2.1

        !=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.1*

        >=dev-lang/perl-5.0

        x11-libs/startup-notification

        virtual/x11

        app-arch/zip

        app-arch/unzip

        dev-libs/expat

        >=virtual/jre-1.4.1

        virtual/lpr

        ppc? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.2.5-r7

        >=sys-devel/gcc-3.2 ) 

```

lì il commento non c'è infatti

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scoperto l'arcano di openoffice e gcc
> 
> ....
> ...

 

non sono ppc e sono contento di capire che non è un baco   :Very Happy: 

come mai qpkg lo vede come dipendenza allora? Il baco è di qpkg quindi?

un punto a favore di ziopino in questo caso   :Very Happy: 

Comunque ho sbagliato a postartelo come errore, ho confrontato l'output di qpkg -q, le dipendenze nel'ebuild e pèr la fretta non ho visto la parentesi che lo includeva in "ppc?"

----------

## xchris

qpkg e' pieno di bug.

ziopino non ha la presunzione di essere meglio....pero' ci prova  :Smile: 

al momento e'  molto aaarrrrfa  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

```

casa01 ARRFA # ./unclepine -db divx4linux

......

media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1

NEEDED BY:

        * =media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6

        * =media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710-r1

        * =media-video/transcod

```

ma

```

casa01 ARRFA # qpkg -q divx4linux

media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        xine-lib-1_rc6

        avifile-0.7.38.20030710-r1

        mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7

        transcode-0.6.11

```

e

```

casa01 ARRFA # cat /var/db/pkg/media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7/RDEPEND

xvid? ( >=media-libs/xvid-0.9.0 )

        x86? ( divx4linux? (  >=media-libs/divx4linux-20030428 )

                 >=media-libs/win32codecs-0.60 )

```

siccome non ho la USE divx4linux sembra un altro punto a favore di ziopino!!  :Very Happy: 

d'ora in avanti eviterò di postare gli errori di qpkg, comunque l'importante è vedere che ziopino riesce dove fallisce il tool ufficiale

Ho fatto in totale una trentina di prove (più sottoprove su alcuni paccheti "dipendenze") con pacchetti semplici, complessi e virtuali (gnome)

non ho rilevato alcun errore quindi immagino che si possa affermare con una certa sicurezza (fino a prova contraria) che le funzioni -db e -df funzionano a dovere!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Se ci sono buug potrebbero riguardare pacchetti con ebuild corrotti e/o formattati male, comunque dovrebbero essere singoli casi isolati

----------

## xchris

il problema di qpkg e' che non cosidera le useflags e le versioni!!!

le considera tutte settate!!!

arrrrg  :Very Happy: 

devo risolvere il problema dei virtuals doppi ancora...

al momento ziopino e' un po' complicato da usare se uno non conosce il significato di PDEPEND,RDEPEND,DEPEND,compileuse,systemuse....

in futuro abilitero' le varie opzioni in automatico per i le ricerche specifiche e daro' la possibilita' di abilitarle a piacimento.

Purtroppo il compito che deve svolgere non e' semplice  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

una prima prova di 

```
./unclepine -u -cu -su
```

non mi seleziona niente con dipendenze (apparentemente)

controllerò comunque meglio visto che si tratta comunque di un fottio di pacchetti (l'ho detto che la mia distribuzione ha un sacco di roba inutile? sapete com'è... è la mia prima installazione gentoo e ci ho fatto tutte le prove del caso...), comprese cose che avevo tolto dal world per non aggiornarle da bravo idiota (prima che imparassi l'esistenza di /etc/portage) e che ora spuntano fuori dopo tanto tempo!

Riordino il sistema e ricomincio le prove

----------

## Cazzantonio

senza 

```
-f -pd
```

 mi selezionava anche xine-lib e altre librerie video (che hanno tutti i diritti di stare nel sistema)

invece

```
./unclepine -u -f -pd -cu -su
```

mi da una lista un po' più ristretta dove le librerie di cui sopra non compaiono

provo dei check per vedere se le due nuove flag mi escludono qualche pacchetto che invece era da eliminare (a prima vista non direi, ma la prima vista inganna spesso...)

----------

## xchris

tieni conto che senza -f ti elimina i file che non sono necessari alla compilazione (se gli ebuild fossero fatti bene)

direi che in futuro -f sara' di default visto che gli ebuild vengono fatti con il cubo  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

ho due versioni di media-libs/gst-plugins installate

```

casa01 ale # emerge -pC media-libs/gst-plugins

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 media-libs/gst-plugins

    selected: 0.6.4 0.8.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

```

tuttavia solo l'ultima di queste è necessaria, ma

```
./unclepine -u -f -pd -cu -su
```

non me la vedeva, mentre altri pacchetti (i plugin di gst) nelle stesse

condizioni me li ha visti (e mi indicava la versione più vecchia correttamente)

stessa cosa per media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss

riporto un po' di output

```

casa01 ale # emerge -pC gst-plugins-oss

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss

    selected: 0.6.4 0.8.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

```

```
casa01 ARRFA # ./unclepine -db -f -pd -cu -su media-libs/gst-plugins                     

.......

media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.2

NEEDED BY:

        * =gnome-base/gnome-2.6.2-r1

        * =gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.6.2

        * =media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.2

        * =media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.2-r1

        * =media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.2

        * =media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.2

        * =media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.2

        * =media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.2

        * =media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.2

media-libs/gst-plugins-0.6.4

NEEDED BY:        * =media-libs/gst-plugins-0.6.4

        * =media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.6.4

```

può essere un problema di dipendenze circolari?

ho tolto tutte e due le versioni di entrambi e emerge -pvDu world mi ha rimesso solo le ultime versioni

----------

## xchris

succede quando negli ebuild non viene specificata una dipendenza con versione!

se come dipendenza metto:

media-video/mplayer

senza nessun check su versione..

vengono matchate tutte le versioni.

Magari in futuro seleziono solo l'ultima! ma potrebbe essere imprudente.

Lo scopo di unclepine e' di rendersi affidabile per quanto alla portata.

Meglio un pacchetto in + non necessario che uno necessario in meno  :Smile: 

ciao

EDIT:occhio che sui gst- si lavora molto con i PDEPEND... purtroppo serve un minimo di intervento umano..

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Magari in futuro seleziono solo l'ultima! ma potrebbe essere imprudente.
> 
> Lo scopo di unclepine e' di rendersi affidabile per quanto alla portata.
> 
> Meglio un pacchetto in + non necessario che uno necessario in meno

 

magari se hai tempo e voglia metti una flag per dare a chi vuole la possibilità di farlo...

Comunque sto provando a controllare ed eventualmente dismergere tutto quello che viene fuori da 

```
./unclepine -u -f -pd -cu -su
```

Considerando che ho un world file particolarmente "sporco" e che in passato ho compiuto diversi errori prima di iniziare ad usare correttamente portage direi che il risultato è splendido!

Sono diciamo a metà con i controlli ma per ora non ho trovato nessun pacchetto problematico, a parte il discorso dei pacchetti doppi di prima

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

complimenti davvero per il programma   :Very Happy: 

P.S.

come funzionano i vari #Iteration che vengono fuori? che cosa significano?

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT:occhio che sui gst- si lavora molto con i PDEPEND... purtroppo serve un minimo di intervento umano..

 

sto facendo tutti i controlli non preoccuparti   :Wink: 

e comunque se anche sputtano l'installazione (poco probabile con pacchetti così marginali) ho il backuppone su dvd che attende   :Cool: 

----------

## xchris

grazie per i complimenti...

ma prima che si trasformino in maledizioni...

prima di unmergiarli magari fai anche un quickpkg  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> grazie per i complimenti...
> 
> ma prima che si trasformino in maledizioni...
> 
> prima di unmergiarli magari fai anche un quickpkg 
> ...

 

naaaa... sono tutta roba che ci mette pochi minuti a riemergere

è più il tempo che ci metterei a fare i pacchetti!

Piuttosto in futuro magari provo a togliere qualcosa di davvero grosso (tipo xorg, gnome...) e vedo come si comporta con loro

prima però vediamo se passa tutto il check del depclean

----------

## xchris

sicuramente depclean con una gentoo ben mantenuta (e non e' semplice) e' + efficace di UnclePine.

Unclepine ha + senso se usato con db,df,du  :Smile: 

EDIT

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> come funzionano i vari #Iteration che vengono fuori? che cosa significano?
> ...

 

E' un messaggio di debug.

Quando rimuove (virtualmente) dei pacchetti ricicla per vedere se hanno sbloccato altri pacchetti  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' un messaggio di debug.
> 
> Quando rimuove (virtualmente) dei pacchetti ricicla per vedere se hanno sbloccato altri pacchetti 
> ...

 

in questo caso ti suggerisco di mettere un qualche tipo di output che spieghi a quale pacchetto sono legati (solo se è una cosa fattibile agilmente chiaro   :Very Happy:  )

sarebbe molto utile in quel caso

----------

## xchris

nella versione semi-stabile non ci sara'.

Anche perche' e' possibile che ci siano n-pacchetti che sbloccano.

E verebbe un burdel di output  :Wink: 

Quelli che vengono sbloccati sono quelli sotto Iteration cmq

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

ho finito di fare l'unmerge (controllato) di tutto quello che indicava unclepine e non ho problemi di sorta

Esauriti i test non distruttivi o solo parzialmente distruttivi ho provato a togliere kde (tra l'altro non l'ho mai usato e gli altri pochi utenti di questo pc solo per qualche settimana... sono più felice senza) e vedere che succedeva

unclepine mi ha correttamente indicato tutti i pacchetti non più necessari

kde magari non è un test azzeccatissimo visto che non è così invasivo in un sistema... dovrei provare a togliere qualcosa tipo xorg con una miriade di librerie dipendenti e vedere che succede...

comunque a che punto siamo con i bug?

quali sono i bug riconosciuti di ziopino?

dopo 6 o più pagine di post ci vorrebbe un riassunto...

----------

## xchris

che kde non sia invasivo non sono molto d'accordo  :Very Happy: 

cmq

i punti critici di ziopino:

- virtuali doppi (malgestiti)

- n versioni che soddisfano una dipendenza (falsa un po' l'output)

- difficolta' ad individuare i parametri + opportuni per le varie azioni.

- dipendenze in OR (gestite in modo safe)

Al momento vorrei concentrarmi sul secondo punto.

Meglio rilevare la versione + aggiornata.!!!!

ci lavoro su.

ciao e grazie x i test intensivi  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

ok... versione aggiornata! (solito posto)

dovrebbe considerare come dipendenza solo quello + nuovo quando ce ne sono n disponibili.

mi spiego meglio

se una pacchetto richiede:

>pacchetto-1.2*

e noi abbiamo 

pacchetto-1.2.1

pacchetto-1.2.1a

pacchetto-1.2.1b

setta come dipendenza solo l'ultima.

Magari riprova a fare il cleaning...magari ti becca altra roba  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

a proposito... non prende più campi contemporaneamente vero?

per esempio

```

casa01 ARRFA # ./unclepine -db -f -pd -cu -su games-action/abuse_sdl x11-misc/fluxspace

* Psyco not enabled.If you are x86 emerge psyco ;)

..... (prima o poi lo emergo psyco... non ti preoccupare... ora però sto pensando ad altro :-) )

games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r2

NEEDED BY:

```

ovvero il secondo dei due pacchetti (due pacchetti a caso) non lo becca

----------

## Cazzantonio

la nuova versione mi ha trovato 4 pacchetti duplicati in più (alcuni però gli avevo già individuati e rimossi nella precedente fase di test)

```
casa01 ARRFA # ./unclepine -u -f -pd -cu -su 

......

#Iteration

* =dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.0

* =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2

* =dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.1

* =dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.0-r1

#Iteration

```

e di questi l'unico che richiedesse davvero più versioni è app-text/docbook-xml-dtd; tuttavia delle tre installate è stata selezionata solo ed unicamente l'unica versione inutile, quindi il risultato è stato corretto anche in questo caso un po' limite   :Very Happy:  (una era maggiore della 4.2 e una minore)

Comunque per le prossime versioni metti per sicurezza una flag che permetta di selezionare i pacchetti di questo tipo o meno (magari anche abilitata di default, ma disattivabile in caso si voglia essere pignoli), o comunque non basarti solo sul mio risultato visto che la statistica generata non è che sia poi enorme

[edit] non ho mai provato unclepine -du, ma immagino si limiti a dare emerge -C sui pacchetti individuati con unclepine -u vero?[/edit]

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e di questi l'unico che richiedesse davvero più versioni è app-text/docbook-xml-dtd; tuttavia delle tre installate è stata selezionata solo ed unicamente l'unica versione inutile, quindi il risultato è stato corretto anche in questo caso un po' limite   (una era maggiore della 4.2 e una minore)
> 
> 

 

penso di lasciarla cosi'... mi sembra affidabile.  :Smile: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit] non ho mai provato unclepine -du, ma immagino si limiti a dare emerge -C sui pacchetti individuati con unclepine -u vero?[/edit]

 

vuoi morire giovane?  :Very Happy: 

questa e' la vera novita!!!

./unclepine -du -f -pd -cu -su kde (o gnome)

e ti elenca i pacchetti che devi togliere se vuoi sradicare kde!!!

e' un unmerge ricorsivo!!

ma guarda te  :Laughing: 

provalo quando puoi  :Wink: 

10x  :Smile: 

EDIT:sto risolvendo i virtuals.....domani la posto...fra poco mi faccio vivo in famiglia  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

ti posto un esempio:

```

./unclepine -du -f -pd kde mplayer kmplayer showimg amarok kbear k3b 

* Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also PDEPEND files

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHIS ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

>>> Reading system

>>> Reading world

Matched from input: 7

    * kde-base/kde-3.3.0

    * media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7

    * media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

    * media-gfx/showimg-0.9.3

    * media-sound/amarok-1.1

    * net-ftp/kbear-2.1.1

    * app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1

Fake World removal: kde-base/kde-3.3.0

Fake World removal: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7

Fake World removal: media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

Fake World removal: media-gfx/showimg-0.9.3

Fake World removal: media-sound/amarok-1.1

Fake World removal: net-ftp/kbear-2.1.1

Fake World removal: app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1

Packages that can be removed: 51

    * app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8

    * app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1

    * app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0

    * app-text/dgs-0.5.10-r1

    * dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

    * dev-libs/libcdio-0.64

    * dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

    * kde-base/kde-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdegames-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0

    * kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.0-r1

    * media-gfx/imagemagick-6.0.7.1

    * media-gfx/showimg-0.9.3

    * media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4

    * media-libs/flac-1.1.0-r2

    * media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r3

    * media-libs/jpeg-mmx-1.1.2-r1

    * media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8

    * media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4

    * media-libs/libfame-0.9.0

    * media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1

    * media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

    * media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1

    * media-libs/libvisual-0.1.6

    * media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1

    * media-libs/netpbm-9.12-r4

    * media-libs/taglib-1.3

    * media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0

    * media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6

    * media-libs/xvid-0.9.1

    * media-sound/amarok-1.1

    * media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2

    * media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r2

    * media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710-r1

    * media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7

    * media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

    * media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3

    * media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

    * media-video/transcode-0.6.11

    * media-video/vcdimager-0.7.19

    * net-ftp/kbear-2.1.1

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e' un unmerge ricorsivo!!
> 
> 

 

haaaa.... mi pareva strano....   :Embarassed:  (si lo so sono un idiota... me lo diceva anche il prof di matematica del liceo di finire di leggere il testo degli esercizi prima di cominciare a risolverli....) comunque l'help non è chiarissimo  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

buona novità comunque! emergerò nuovamente kde (binari) solo per provare questa flag allora! (gnome lo usano su questa macchina... anche se ho i backup meglio fare le prove con qualcosa di sacrificabile)

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  comunque l'help non è chiarissimo  
> 
> 

 

eddaiii era chiaro  :Very Happy: 

cmq grazie per i test.

Puoi sempre provare a lanciarlo su gnome.

Unclepine non fa danni!  :Smile: 

elenca solo!

un consiglio....se provi su kde lancialo togliendo anche le applicazioni tipiche kde...altrimenti ti bloccano un po' di roba.

es

./unclepine -du -f (-pd) kde kbear amarok

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

E' da ieri che provo unclepine su tutti i miei pacchetti e finora si è comportato bene... a parte i bug noti che hai riassuto te poco fa

comunque l'unico comportamento che è un po' "fastidioso" è il fatto che ti segni come "SYSTEM" sia i pacchetti che sono "system" sia le dipendenze di tali pacchetti... rendendone un po' complicata la classificazione (sarebbe meglio che chiarisse se è system o ne è dipendenza, ma magari non è banale da implementare   :Rolling Eyes:  )

ho ripulito tutto il mio world, le mie dipendenze "unlinked" e provato a emergere/unmergere roba tipo kde per vedere se si incartava su qualcosa o evitava di segnalarmi qualche pacchetto

posso dire che non ho rilevato problemi di sorta   :Very Happy: 

Se uno fosse parecchio coraggioso potrebbe provare a mettere unclepine -u -f -pd -cu -su in pipe ad emerge -C .... nel mio caso sarebbe andato alla perfezione!   :Very Happy:   (solo che non è banale metterlo in pipe se prima non formattate opportunamente il testo, per far questo si potrebbe fare uno script aggiuntivo)

P.S. (già prima era estremamente più veloce di qpkg... con psyco poi è una scheggia!   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## xchris

ho rivisitato in modo pesante  lo zio pino.

Magari per domani rilascio una versione nuova.

Ho sistemato i virtuals + altra roba qua e la  :Smile: 

aggiunta opzione --manual per settare quello che si vuole (altrimenti lavora in modo safe),aggiunta gestione colori,migliori controlli su input...ecc ecc

piano piabìno prende le sembianze di un tool.

per la cronaca ho provato un tool scritto da ecatmur in bash che e' notevole. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=142475&highlight=ecatmur+dep

Anche se a dire il vero non mi piace fino in fondo... mi ha rilevato openssh come pacchetto da rimuovere...mah

ciao

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque l'unico comportamento che è un po' "fastidioso" è il fatto che ti segni come "SYSTEM" sia i pacchetti che sono "system" sia le dipendenze di tali pacchetti... rendendone un po' complicata la classificazione (sarebbe meglio che chiarisse se è system o ne è dipendenza, ma magari non è banale da implementare   )
> 
> 

 

Non ne vedo l'utilita'!

Avevo fatto una versione che leggeva direttamente da make.profile ma l'ho reputata pericolosa.... meglio un emerge -Dep system... e vivi con il cuore in pace  :Smile: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. (già prima era estremamente più veloce di qpkg... con psyco poi è una scheggia!    )

 

unclepine non si puo' certo definire veloce...

ma come lo lanci qpkg???

se lo usi con "-q -I" e' una scheggia....(che poi canni e' un altro discorso)

ciao

----------

## xchris

sto risstemando un po' tutto.

Ora sto lavorando in modo + serio con i pacchetti system.

stavo leggendo

/etc/make.profile/packages

ma veramente non riesco a capire il funzionamento.

Non capisco la differenza tra entry con * e entry senza.

Anche perche' a occhio quelli senza non li considera.... o sbaglio?

Qc e' cosi' gentile da darci un occhio?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche se a dire il vero non mi piace fino in fondo... mi ha rilevato openssh come pacchetto da rimuovere...mah
> 
> 

 

strano... a me lo vedeva come dipendenza di SYSTEM quando lo interrogavo con -db

comunque ho sempre usato tutte le flag -f -pd -cu -su, forse dipende da quello

comunque che intendi con ¨lavora in modo safe¨? quali sono le flag implementate di default?

comunque per quello che fa e' parecchio veloce

per esempio con l'opzione -u e' parecchio piu'veloce di emerge --depclean

e qpkg -q -l non e' per niente veloce (o io ho una chiavica di pc...   :Wink:  )

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> strano... a me lo vedeva come dipendenza di SYSTEM quando lo interrogavo con -db
> 
> 

 

parlavo dello script di ecatmur  :Smile: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque ho sempre usato tutte le flag -f -pd -cu -su, forse dipende da quello
> 
> comunque che intendi con ¨lavora in modo safe¨? quali sono le flag implementate di default?
> ...

 

almeno pdepend,rdepend,compileuse!

cmq unclepine sta cambiando parecchio.

Notevoli migliorie  :Smile: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque per quello che fa e' parecchio veloce
> 
> per esempio con l'opzione -u e' parecchio piu'veloce di emerge --depclean
> ...

 

strano... a me qpkg e' quasi istantaneo...cmq il mio pc e' ben carrozzato  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

aggiornamenti sullo sviluppo per chi e' interessato.

- gestisce correttamente i virtuals

- gestisce le versioni anche nel system profile (prima si limitava a dire...e' nel system...non lo tocco)

 in questo modo rimuove anche vecchie versioni nel system. (brrr)

- aggiunta nuovissima routine di unclean.Al momento sembra portare agli stessi risultati...devo testare.

- aggiunto help

- aggionte routine di trap

- fix qua e la  :Smile: 

al momento dopo queste modifiche e' possibile implementare nuove funzioni ma al momento mi manca la fantasia....suggerimenti?

-ad esempio dalla propria distro sarebbe possibile dire:

 supponiamo un world fatto cosi....cosa mi serve?

 cosa posso togliere?  sarebbe comodo per creare dei live cd

avete idee? ormai non ci sono problemi con le dipendeze LOL (se la routine principale funziona  :Laughing: )

scusate... momento di euforia  :Smile: 

presto ziopino reloaded  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Volevo chiedere il significato di questo

```
# unclepine -du Inline     

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHIS ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

>>> Starting Task

>>> Reading system

>>> Reading world

We cannot simulate removal!!

Someone depends on it!
```

Come mai non puo' fare la simulazione?

----------

## lu_zero

Il progetto mi sembra interessante, hai provato a segnalarlo al gruppo di sviluppo di portage?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@xchris: ho parlato con lu_zero (per chi non lo sapesse ancora developer gentoo italiano) in irc del tuo tool e mi ha detto che potresti segnalarlo al gruppo di lavoro che si interessa di portage. Lui ha detto che la cosa e' interessante. Comunque il tool e' tuo quindi vedi tu se vale la pena o no (o se te la senti).

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao!

come va? io non ho mai fatto da tester pero provando mi da questo risultato:

```
# ./unclepine -cu -du -u world

* Psyco not enabled

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering also DEPEND files

WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!

THIS IS A REALLY BAD ALPHA VERSION FOR GECHIS ONLY! ;)

A LOT OF WORK MUST BE DONE!!!

VIRTUALS NOT WORKING PERFECTLY!!! (problems with double entry virtual)

>>> Reading files

>>> Resolving deps

ERROR -

DEBUG INFO:

:::

Error with : sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5

['sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1', 'sys-libs/db-1.85-r1', 'sys-devel/gnuconfig-20040214', 'sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5']

>>> Starting Task

Showing unlinked packages

#Iteration

* =media-libs/fnlib-0.5-r1

* =x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.31

* =x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2

* =app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r1

* =media-libs/libpixman-0.1.0

* =gnome-base/libghttp-1.0.9-r4

* =x11-themes/ethemes-0.16.7

#Iteration

* =x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

* =x11-themes/etheme-ShinyMetal-0.16.7.1

* =x11-themes/etheme-BlueSteel-0.16.7.1

* =x11-themes/etheme-BrushedMetal-Tigert-0.16.7.1

* =x11-themes/etheme-Ganymede-0.16.7.1

#Iteration

```

se invece gli do:

```
 # emerge -p depclean

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 media-libs/libpixman

    selected: 0.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/libghttp

    selected: 1.0.9-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/fnlib

    selected: 0.5-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   302

Packages in world:    52

Packages in system:   66

Unique package names: 299

Required packages:    308

Number to remove:     3

```

l'ho postato perche mi da quell'errore, sinceramente non so cosa provare, però se hai qualche test da farmi fare chiedo pure... ciao nic

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a riemergiare gdbm con

```
# emerge --oneshot gdbm
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

l'errore che ti da con sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5 dovrebbe essere legato al fatto che è un ebuild corrotto (e anche un po' bastardo...)

se lo riemergi con emerge --oneshot (per non immetterlo in world se fosse una dipendenza) dovrebbe andare a posto (anche a me all'inizio ne ha trovati due o tre di marci)

----------

## ultimodruido

Hei raga! ma lo sapete che avete ragione?

ora in pratica è tutto come prima senza l'errore...

vabbe, speravo di poter essere un po' più utile, ma non importa... ciao!

----------

## xchris

scusate per l'assenza ma fastweb ha deciso di lasciarmi a piedi per ben 10 ore  :Laughing:  ....ieri sera mi affacciavo al balcone e cercavo una rete aperta (ahi ahi...)

@lu_zero: il tool e' ancora in fase di sviluppo perche' ho delle difficolta' con gli le dipendenze in or ||

Ho guardato il codice di emerge ma per poter adattare quella parte ho idea che dovrei sfruttare le classi dentro e dovrei praticamente riscriverlo. Non so se ne vale la pena....

Diciamo che questo problema non e' gravissimo.Spesso e' ininfluente pero' a volte puo' prevenire la rimozione di un pacchetto.(diciamo che ha un atteggiamento safe)

La versione che state provando ormai e' lontana da quella originale.

Ho riscritto la parte di --unlinked e funziona meglio sulle dipendenze circolari.Sto per riscrivere la crezione dei virtuali per poterlo usare anche sui prossimi portage.

Ispeziona ora anche i pacchetti in system e se sono rilevati come "rimovibili" vengono cmq segnalati...in giallo.

Non uso + il file di appoggio che derivava da un installazione gentoo mac-os perche' ho trovato i corrispondenti in portage.

Segnalarlo al gruppo di sviluppo di portage mi sembra azzardato.

Uso python da un paio di mesi e questo e' il mio terzo script.

Sicuramente il codice e' un po' da panico  :Laughing: 

(soprattutto su unclepine che deve essere revisionato tutto)

Spero presto di darvi la nuova versione.

Ho aggiunto --unlinked2 cosi' potrete sperimentare la nuova routine di pulizia (che assomiglia a emere depclean..solo che sfrutta le compile-use di default anziche le system,anche se poi uno decide quale usare)

Ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Hei raga! ma lo sapete che avete ragione?
> 
> ora in pratica è tutto come prima senza l'errore...
> 
> vabbe, speravo di poter essere un po' più utile, ma non importa... ciao!

 

sei utile se lo testi!  :Smile: 

Prova a simulare degli unmerge ricorsivi e valuta se il risultato e' verosimile  :Smile: 

consiglio sempre di usare -f -cu (-pd) (-su) .... non usatelo senza questi switch (nella prossima versione di default,ma disattivabili)

ciao

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Volevo chiedere il significato di questo
> 
> Come mai non puo' fare la simulazione?

 

perche' il/i pacchetto/i che vuoi rimuovere serve a qc!

se tu dai -du pkt1 pkt2 pkt3

e supponiamo che solo il pkt1 e' libero allora il processo parte perche' "comprende" che ti vuoi sbarazzare dei 3.

Lui inizia a togliere pkt1 e considera pkt2,pkt3 come removibili.

Se durante il processo di rimozione di pkt1 , pkt2 diventa removibile lui procede.

Questa funzionalita' serve quando devi togliere ad esempio kde.

un semplice -du kde spesso non serve a nulla perche' hai installato altri 20 pkt che dipendono da kde.

facendo -du kde kbear kmplayer amarok (ad es)

gli comunichi che vuoi sbarazzarti di kde & co.Se ne trova almeno uno libero inizia con quello e considera gli altri removibili. (se vengono sbloccate le dipendenze)

E' + difficile da dire che da fare  :Wink: 

ciao

P.S.: unclepine -db -cu -f -pd Inline e vedi chi lo blocca  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

una bischerata:

nell'help 

```
-df --depend-file  :     considers DEPEND file 
```

invece di 

```
-f --depend-file  :     considers DEPEND file 
```

anche se sono sottigliezze in una versione proto-beta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@xchris: alla fine ci ero arrivato. Ho tolto qualche pacchetto e Inline l'ha risolto.

Per proporlo al gruppo portage si forse e' troppo presto ma loro magari riescono a rispondere a dei tuoi quesiti.

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> una bischerata:
> 
> 

 

si si  :Smile: 

l'ho riscritto tutto l'help  :Smile: 

10x

@Per proporlo al gruppo portage si forse e' troppo presto ma loro magari riescono a rispondere a dei tuoi quesiti.

si questo e' vero... ma non vorrei neppure fargli perdere tempo  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Richiesta a xchris: non puoi mettere nel promo post degli esempi di utilizzo, devo dire che io mi ci perdo nelle opzioni

----------

## xchris

conviene aspettare quella nuova.

La nuova e' + semplice da usare...

si usa solo -u ad es... e se proprio si vuole cambiare comportamento si usa la flag -m (manual)

Magari per stasera,domani mattina faccio l'upload  :Smile: 

ciao

cmq per ora:

-f    considera il file DEPEND (dipendenze necessarie alla compilazione)

-pd  considera il file PDEPEND (non saprei definirlo bene,spesso crea dipendenze circolari...)

-cu considera le useflags usate in fase di compilazione

-su considera le useflags di sistema

-du  emerge -C ricorsivo (accetta + argomenti)

-db  elenca pacchetti che dipendono da quello immesso (come qpkg -q -I)

-df  elenca dipendenze dirette (risolte)

-sd  mostra il database delle dipendenze

ne ho dimenticata qc??  :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ne ho dimenticata qc??  

 

No mi sembrano tutte. Comunque meglio metterle anche nel primo post cosi' e' piu' facile reperire

----------

## xchris

aggiornato!

per la cronaca...

con il nuovo output e funzioni implementate e' possibile fare una cosa molto carina.

Purtroppo non funziona bene al 100% sempre perche' gli ebuild sono fatti con le chiappette :S

quante volte capita di dire....voglio estirpare quel pacchetto ma e' un casino beccare le dipendenze....e poi chissa' cosa si e' portato dietro....

```

./unclepine -db kdelibs -x | xargs ./unclepine -du

[cut]

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

Packages that can be removed: 58

        * app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8

        * app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1

        * app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0

        * app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0

        * app-text/dgs-0.5.10-r1

        * dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

        * dev-libs/libcdio-0.64

        * dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

        * kde-base/kde-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdegames-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0

        * kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.0-r1

        * media-gfx/imagemagick-6.0.7.1

        * media-gfx/showimg-0.9.3

        * media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4

        * media-libs/flac-1.1.0-r2

        * media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r3

        * media-libs/jpeg-mmx-1.1.2-r1

        * media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8

        * media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4

        * media-libs/libfame-0.9.0

        * media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1

        * media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

        * media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1

        * media-libs/libvisual-0.1.6

        * media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1

        * media-libs/netpbm-9.12-r4

        * media-libs/taglib-1.3

        * media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0

        * media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6

        * media-libs/xvid-0.9.1

        * media-sound/amarok-1.1

        * media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r1

        * media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2

        * media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r2

        * media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710-r1

        * media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7

        * media-video/kmplayer-0.8.2

        * media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3

        * media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

        * media-video/transcode-0.6.11

        * media-video/vcdimager-0.7.19

        * net-dns/libidn-0.3.7

        * net-ftp/kbear-2.1.1

        * x11-misc/kompose-0.4.2

```

se solo fossero fatti bene gli ebuild   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

rilasciata 0.1_alpha1

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine.tar.gz

```

esiste un opzione non menzionata nell'help perche' sperimentale (come se il resto non lo fosse  :Laughing: )

-u2 

E' la nuova routine di unlinked!

Vedremo quale mantenere!

Esiste finalmente un help!

ATTENZIONE: -f e' stato rimpiazzato con -d!!!

modifiche:

- aggiunto -x (per pipe verso altri cmd)

- aggiunto -nc (nocolor)

- aggiunto -c  (color.. quando si fa piping magari verso less)

- aggiunto -u2 (nuova routine di unlinked)

- molti bug fix

- se trova file di dipendenze corrotti si blocca

- gestione diversa virtuals (dovrebbe andare anche con il nuovo portage)

- migliorato output

- chi si ricorda...

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

la nuova versione di unclepine mi vede:

```
casa01 ale #  unclepine -u2 -d -pd -cu -su

Unlinked Packages: 3 

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

        * media-libs/musicbrainz-2.0.2-r2

        * sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25
```

oppure con l'altra routine

```
casa01 ale #  unclepine -u -d -pd -cu -su

Unlinked Packages: 2 

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

        * sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

```

a parte il fatto che media-libs/musicbrainz è in world (la nuova routine cerca in world?! ci vorrebbe però quantomeno un'avvertenza, tipo "world package" accanto all'output !)...

blackdown e modutils non sono stranamente in wold, è vero, e curiosamente nessun pacchetto dipende da entrambi (lo dicono sia unclepine che qpkg)... tuttavia mi viene da chiedere queste cose:

come mai la precedente versione non li vedeva e questa si?

blackdown e modutils sono due pacchetti un tantino importanti per non essere davvero dipendenza di niente, no?

mentre la precedente versione aveva dato come output solo cose "giuste" (tranquillamente eliminabili) questa invece mi tira fuori questi due pacchetti che sinceramente non vorrei proprio eliminare

purtroppo non posso più fare confronti con la vecchia versione perchè l'ho incautamente rimossa nel'euforia di questo nuovo update, potresti postarmi l'indirizzo da cui scaricarla che magari faccio dei test anche con quella?

[EDIT]scusa per la segnalazione su musicbrainz... non avevo guardato bene ma effettivamente ne avevo due versioni e lui mi indicava correttamente quella più vecchia   :Embarassed:  anzi... buono il fatto che cerca pacchetti duplicati anche in world![/EDIT]

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1
> 
>         * media-libs/musicbrainz-2.0.2-r2
> ...

 

per blackdown non saprei...dovresti controllare il tuo sistema.

Per modutils.. serviva con il kernel 2.4.Non so cosa tu abbia ora.

Per music brainz..

La nuova routine simula un emerge del tuo sistema completo risolvendo tutte le dipendenze e fa un diff con il tuo sistema.

Cmq concordo che serva un avviso,oppure potrei proprio non farli uscire.... forse e' meglio...(TODO++)

(visto che per i pacchetti in system avvisa)

la vecchia:

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/ziopino-arfa.tar.gz

La nuova versione e' parecchio + avanzata della vecchia e deve essere ancora ritoccata.

----------

## xchris

0.1_alpha3 out! (solito posto)

messo qualche messaggio d'avviso se rilevate vecchie versioni di file presenti in world e system (e cmq usando l'opzione exec per fare piping, non vengono passate per sicurezza)

"Dovrebbe" supportare anche il nuovo portage!!

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

ero sicuro che modutils fosse ancora necessaria nella serie 2.6...  :Rolling Eyes: 

se mi dici che è superflua comunque ci credo... forse era una vecchia reliquia di quando avevo il kernel 2.4 (o forse il passaggio verso il 2.6 è stato troppo frettoloso  :Confused:  )

per blackdown effettivamente non so perchè 

a) prima non me lo vedesse

b) perchè mai non fosse in world

c) ero sicuro che fosse dipendenza almeno di openoffice ma a quanto pare mi sbagliavo

per musicbraink come ti ho detto si è trattato di una valutazione frettolosa... anzi, previo avvertimento, considero buona cosa che veda anche i duplicati dei pacchetti in world

noto comunque che l'output di quello che prima era uno scriptino di test (e funzionava anche parecchio bene) sta diventando sempre più professionale...  :Cool: 

fossi in te lo sottoporrei all'attenzione degli sviluppatori di portage... quanto meno gli dai delle buone idee su tool utili da creare....   :Wink: 

ora come ora è comunque più efficente sia di qpkg che di emerge --depclean

----------

## Cazzantonio

questa nuova versione mi vede ancora modutils con -u

con -u2 invece non me lo vede più...

che è cambiato?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> "Dovrebbe" supportare anche il nuovo portage!!

 

Siiii bellissimo va  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> questa nuova versione mi vede ancora modutils con -u
> 
> con -u2 invece non me lo vede più...
> 
> che è cambiato?

 

come lo lanci?

@fedeliallalinea  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

@Cazzantonio: piccolo bug credo... riprova l'ultima...non ho cambiato la ver per pigrizia ...ma dovrebbe risolvere.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

uso 

```
unclepine -u2 -d -pd -cu -su
```

 e -u -d -pd -cu -su rispettivamente

-u mi trova modutils, -u2 niente

eppure la versione di prima non si comportava così...

con la versione che ho scaricato giusto ora stesso output

----------

## xchris

mi sa che ieri ero un po' stanco  :Smile: 

controlla con la nuova.

Grazie!!!

P.S.: con la nuova -pd -d -cu sono di default!! (li disattivi con -m)

quindi nel tuo caso basta:

unclepine -u2 -su

ciao

----------

## mouser

Scarricato e provato (avevo detto che l'avrei fatto, vero xchris   :Laughing:  ).

Complimenti (anche se, data la quantità di persone che te li hanno già fatti, ormai saranno deprecated)

Veramente un buon tool.

AbbaiAbbai

mouser

----------

## Cazzantonio

nuovisima versione:

```
casa01 scripts # unclepine -u2 -su -v

....

Unlinked Packages: 0 

None Found :)

```

```
casa01 scripts # unclepine -u -su -v

....

Unlinked Packages: 1 

Deprecated! use alternative version -u2

        * sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

```

ma da un risultato strano anche senza -su:

```
casa01 scripts # unclepine -u -v

....

Unlinked Packages: 2 

Deprecated! use alternative version -u2

        * dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027

        * sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

```

questo è ok perchè perl-tk è necessario ad un pacchetto (pptp) solo in caso lo ricompili (il pacchetto pptp) con una use flag che è da poco in make.conf

```
casa01 scripts # unclepine -u2 -v

....

Unlinked Packages: 0 

None Found :)

```

questo invece si spiega male...

mi sembra che ci sia qualche problema con la nuova routine (che non c'era in origine visto che la prima versione postata non mi dave questo tipo di errori). Comunque la routine -u funziona ancora molto bene   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

i tester non sono mai sufficienti  :Laughing: 

se hai voglia e tempo prova la versione nuova e vedi se esce qualche cosa di anomalo...

c'e' qualcuno ~x86 qui? devo verificare alcune anomalie...(trovate con un mio affezionato tester tedesco molto gentile  :Smile:  )

ciao ciao

----------

## xchris

@cazzantonio: ti faccio una versione ad hoc... cosi' capiamo dov'e' l'errore... 5 min... ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> c'e' qualcuno ~x86 qui?

 

Io dimmi che devo fa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

@fedeliallalinea: uhmm... se hai kde... emerge kdesdk... ho un piccolo problemino con questo. Altrimenti aspettiamo qc  :Smile: 

@cazzantonio: non e' che per caso usi --exec ?

----------

## mouser

Confermo e posto:

```

# unclepine -u2 -d -pd -cu -su

. . . . .

Unlinked packages: 0

None Found :)

```

mentre, invece, se lancio

```

# unclepine -u -d -pd -cu -su

. . . . .

Unlinked Packages: 6

Deprecated! use alternative version -u2

        * app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1-r10

        * app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

        * dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.0-r1

        * dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.0

        * x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

```

Comunque...... in questo caso come mi devo comportare???

Thanxxxx

mouser

----------

## xchris

mmm sono un po' confuso  :Smile: 

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/cazzantonio

vediamo questa cosa dice.

prova a lanciarla sia con 

-u -su

-u2 -su

-u

-u2

10x!!!

mouser cerco di capire con Cazantonio perche' il problema sembra lo stesso.... non riesco a comprendere   :Confused: 

a me u2 e' molto + efficiente....mah

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ieri ho emerso xmltv con queste dipendenze (su un ~x86)

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Lingua-EN-Numbers-Ordinate-0.01  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.33  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.12  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Class-MethodMaker-2.02  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/module-info-0.26  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.03  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.08  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/yaml-0.35  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.01  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.10  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/module-build-0.25  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Term-ProgressBar-2.06-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/MIME-Base64-3.05  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Unicode-String-2.07  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/CGI-3.05  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/digest-base-1.08  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.33  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libnet-1.19  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.03-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.36-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.33  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.800  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-TokeParser-Simple-2.2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-LinkExtractor-0.11  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Memoize-1.01  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Tk-TableMatrix-1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.18 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-TableExtract-1.08  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Scalar-List-Utils-1.14  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-XPath-1.13  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.07-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Handler-YAWriter-0.23-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Text-Iconv-1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.04  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.08  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.12  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Filter-BufferText-1.01  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-Writer-0.44-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Tie-IxHash-1.21-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Twig-3.15-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/kakasi-2.3.4  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Text-Kakasi-2.04  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.96  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-1.0301  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.58  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Exporter-Lite-0.01  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Test-Harness-2.42  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Test-Simple-0.47-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.10  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.48  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/MailTools-1.62  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Email-Valid-0.15  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Email-Find-0.09  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-FromText-2.05  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Log-TraceMessages-1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Lingua-Preferred-0.2.4  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-stringy-2.109  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/MIME-tools-5.413  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/MIME-Lite-3.01  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/SOAP-Lite-0.60a  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.510  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Storable-2.13  

[ebuild  N    ] media-tv/xmltv-0.5.35 
```

ora lanciando unclepine -du xmltv mi da

Fake World removal: media-tv/xmltv-0.5.35

```
Packages that can be removed: 59 

        * app-i18n/kakasi-2.3.4

        * dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.10

        * dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.12

        * dev-perl/CGI-3.05

        * dev-perl/Class-MethodMaker-2.02

        * dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.33

        * dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

        * dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.10

        * dev-perl/Email-Find-0.09

        * dev-perl/Email-Valid-0.15

        * dev-perl/Exporter-Lite-0.01

        * dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.03

        * dev-perl/HTML-FromText-2.05

        * dev-perl/HTML-LinkExtractor-0.11

        * dev-perl/HTML-TableExtract-1.08

        * dev-perl/HTML-TokeParser-Simple-2.2

        * dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.18

        * dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.96

        * dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.01

        * dev-perl/IO-stringy-2.109

        * dev-perl/Lingua-EN-Numbers-Ordinate-0.01

        * dev-perl/Lingua-Preferred-0.2.4

        * dev-perl/Log-TraceMessages-1.4

        * dev-perl/MIME-Lite-3.01

        * dev-perl/MIME-tools-5.413

        * dev-perl/MailTools-1.62

        * dev-perl/Memoize-1.01

        * dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.48

        * dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25

        * dev-perl/SOAP-Lite-0.60a

        * dev-perl/Scalar-List-Utils-1.14

        * dev-perl/Storable-2.13

        * dev-perl/Term-ProgressBar-2.06-r1

        * dev-perl/Test-Harness-2.42

        * dev-perl/Test-Simple-0.47-r1

        * dev-perl/Text-Iconv-1.4

        * dev-perl/Text-Kakasi-2.04

        * dev-perl/Tie-IxHash-1.21-r1

        * dev-perl/Tk-TableMatrix-1.1

        * dev-perl/Unicode-String-2.07

        * dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-1.0301

        * dev-perl/XML-Filter-BufferText-1.01

        * dev-perl/XML-Handler-YAWriter-0.23-r1

        * dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.58

        * dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13

        * dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.08

        * dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.12

        * dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.04

        * dev-perl/XML-SAX-Writer-0.44-r1

        * dev-perl/XML-Twig-3.15-r1

        * dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.510

        * dev-perl/XML-XPath-1.13

        * dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.08

        * dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.07-r2

        * dev-perl/module-build-0.25

        * dev-perl/module-info-0.26

        * dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027

        * dev-perl/yaml-0.35

        * media-tv/xmltv-0.5.35
```

Con unclepine mancano all'appello

```
dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.33

dev-perl/MIME-Base64-3.05

dev-perl/digest-base-1.08

dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.33

dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51

dev-perl/libnet-1.19

dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.03-r2

dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.36-r1

dev-perl/URI-1.33

dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.800
```

----------

## mouser

Ho cercato di wgettare cazzantonio ma mi scarica un bel "not_found.htm"   :Confused: 

L'hai tolto?????

ByeBye

mouser

----------

## xchris

@fedeliallalinea

prova con -du -su

usi una delle ultime vero?

magari su uno di questi che manca prova a fare un -db

ciao

----------

## xchris

@mouser:

perdo colpi.... riprova  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> prova con -du -su

 

Avevo gia' provato non cambia nulla

 *xchris wrote:*   

> usi una delle ultime vero? 

 

Scaricata un'ora fa

 *xchris wrote:*   

> magari su uno di questi che manca prova a fare un -db

 

```
# unclepine -db MIME-Base64

dev-perl/MIME-Base64-3.05

NEEDED BY:

        * dev-perl/MIME-tools-5.413

        * dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.48

        * dev-perl/SOAP-Lite-0.60a

        * dev-perl/URI-1.33

        * dev-perl/Unicode-String-2.07

        * dev-perl/digest-base-1.08

        * dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.800
```

----------

## xchris

a occhio sono dipendenze circolari...

prova con

unclepine -m -cu -su -d pkt

ciao

EDIT:inizio a scoraggiarmi... troppo difficile da usare :S

----------

## Cazzantonio

la versione che mi hai fatto ad hoc sembra funzionare correttamente, nel senso che adesso l'output di -u2 è identico a quello di -u (non te lo riposto visto che è identico a quello che ti avevo postato prima) sia con -su che senza

----------

## xchris

potresti riportarmela integralmente con -v? (compresa larry  :Laughing: )

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:inizio a scoraggiarmi... troppo difficile da usare :S

 

Perchè? a parte pochi bug funziona così bene...  :Very Happy:  (meglio dei tool "ufficiali" comunque   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## xchris

perche' trovare la combinazione di switch giusti non e' semplice...:S

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> potresti riportarmela integralmente con -v? (compresa larry )
> 
> ciao

 

```
casa01 ale # ./cazzantonio -u2 -v

                *********************************************************

                * WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!     *

                * THIS IS AN ALPHA VERSION                              *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^

   

>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/cache/edb/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

debug: sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

debug: dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027

Unlinked Packages: 2 

        * dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027

        * sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

```

```
casa01 ale # ./cazzantonio -u -v

                *********************************************************

                * WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!     *

                * THIS IS AN ALPHA VERSION                              *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^

   

>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/cache/edb/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 2 

Deprecated! use alternative version -u2

        * dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027

        * sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

```

e quella con -su è identica in entrambi i casi ma manca chiaramente perl-tk

[EDIT]scusa, non avevo visto le due righe di debug in più prima...  :Embarassed:  [/EDIT]

----------

## xchris

a questo punto non ci capisco + nulla  :Sad: 

la routine unlinked non e' cambiata.

Se usi quella non personalizzata ti da un pkt in +??   :Shocked: 

aiut

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> a occhio sono dipendenze circolari...

 

Come temevo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> unclepine -m -cu -su -d pkt

 

Mi dice che non esistono quelle opzioni

 *xchris wrote:*   

> EDIT:inizio a scoraggiarmi... troppo difficile da usare :S

 

Beh ma piano piano sta crescendo. Comunque un ottimo tools

----------

## xchris

scusami...

mancava l'azione! -du

-m -cu -su -d -du quello_che_vuoi_unmergiare

ciao

----------

## xchris

credo che la cosa migliore a questo punto sia settare quasi tutto di default e implementare una routine anti-circular....

una seduto sul cesso mi ha illuminato  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## mouser

Allora:

```

# cazzantonio -u -su

. . . . .

Unlinked Packages: 6

Deprecated! use alternative version -u2

        * app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1-r10

        * app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

        * dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.0-r1

        * dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.0

        * x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

```

```

# cazzantonio -u2 -su

. . . . .

debug: app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1-r10

debug: app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

debug: dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.0-r1

debug: dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.0

debug: x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

debug: dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

Unlinked Packages: 6

        * app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1-r10

        * app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

        * dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.0-r1

        * dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.0

        * x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

```

e poi...

```

# cazzantonio -u

. . . . .

Unlinked Packages: 7

Deprecated! use alternative version -u2

        * app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1-r10

        * app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

        * dev-java/java-config-1.2.10

        * dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.0-r1

        * dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.0

        * x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

```

e

```

# cazzantonio -u2

. . . . .

debug: app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1-r10

debug: app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

debug: dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.0-r1

debug: dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.0

debug: dev-java/java-config-1.2.10

debug: x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

debug: dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

Unlinked Packages: 7

        * app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1-r10

        * app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

        * dev-java/java-config-1.2.10

        * dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.0-r1

        * dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.0

        * x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

```

Sembra funzioni, anche se non ho capito perche con -su mi da 6 unlink, senza 7.

Bho

----------

## xchris

bhe stiamo rasentando l'assurdo   :Shocked: 

se fate un diff potete vedere che le due differiscono per una linea di debug...

A S S U R D O

state usando psyco?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> -m -cu -su -d -du quello_che_vuoi_unmergiare

 

Mi da

```
Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

!!! We cannot simulate removal!!

!!! No undependent packages found in your choiches!
```

----------

## xchris

ok.

oggi e' la giornata NO!

possibile???

unclepine -m -cu -su -d -db il_tuo_pacchetto

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> possibile???

 

NO errore mi scusa. Non ho fatto troppa attenzione al pacchetto che gli ho passato. Con -m -cu -su -d -du mi da sempre 59 pacchetti da rimuovere (mancano sempre i soliti 10)

----------

## xchris

ok provo a emergere e vedo..

ora implemento una routine scova dipendenze circolari...solo per trovarle.. poi magari la applico alle routine di unlink e unmerge

10x

ciao

----------

## xchris

@fedeliallalinea

prova a scaricare nel solito posto...

dovrebbe elencare le dipendenze circolari semplici e a un livello...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sempre le 59 dipendenze trovate e (con -m -cu -su -d -du)

```
Circular dependency between dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51 and dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.800

Circular dependency between sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808 and sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

Circular dependency between sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808 and sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r1

Circular dependency between sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808 and sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Circular dependency between sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808 and sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2

Circular dependency between sys-devel/bison-1.875 and sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2

Circular dependency between dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1 and media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r3
```

Solo libwww-perl mi lista in piu'.

----------

## xchris

come sospettavamo :S

quelle 2 dipendenze si bloccano l'un l'altra e bloccano le altre...

inizio a capire perche' gli sviluppatori non hanno fatto l'unmerge ricorsivo  :Smile: 

purtroppo non e' semplice slegarli senza fare danni.

Ci pensero' su...

prova a fare 

unclepine -du -su dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay dev-perl/libwww-perl xmltv

ciao

EDIT:scusa le prove un po' a caso ma sono un po' fuso oggi  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
Circular dependency between dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51 and dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.800

Circular dependency between sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808 and sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

Circular dependency between sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808 and sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r1

Circular dependency between sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808 and sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Circular dependency between sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808 and sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2

Circular dependency between x11-terms/xterm-196 and x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

Circular dependency between sys-devel/bison-1.875 and sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2

Circular dependency between dev-lang/perl-5.8.5 and sys-devel/libperl-5.8.5-r1

Circular dependency between dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1 and media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r3

Circular dependency between sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4 and sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2

Circular dependency between sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r1 and sys-apps/man-1.5m-r1
```

----------

## xchris

ma ti ha rilevato sempre 59?

mi sa che ho trovato un baco in python...:S

vedro' di correggere le routine per evitare questa cosa..

2 balle  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma ti ha rilevato sempre 59?

 

si sempre 59

----------

## xchris

ho in mente altre routine per deepunmerge..

appena posso mi ci dedico perche' affrontare il problema direttamente sulle dipendenza circolari e' come sparasi in faccia.

Ho implementato una routine che scanna quelle di 2 livello e pure li ne vengono fuori :S (lentissima tra l'altro)

Voglio provare un nuovo tipo di approccio,pero' prima voglio risolvere il problema del -u2. Devo riscivere alcuni pezzi di codice...

Assurdo pero'...

Provero' a scrivere nella mailing list di python..

ciao e grazie

----------

## xchris

uploadata alpha5

"dovrebbe" eliminare problemi assurdi verificati da mouser e Cazzantonio.

(forse chiedevo troppo a python...mi informero')

per le dipendenza circolari ci penso stasera,tempo permettendo.

bye

EDIT: aggiunto comando -r per vedere le dipendenze circolari semplici e di primo livello.

----------

## Raffo

nn ho postato mai, ma sto seguendo il progetto con molto interesse, appena trovo un po' di tempo (tra la scuola e un po' di gioco online, sto trascurando anche il c   :Crying or Very sad:  ) lo testo e provo ad inserirlo nel mio script stupido secondo i mie interessi...sempre se ci capisco qualcosa  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

appena posso provo la nuova versione

non prima di domani o stasera tardissimo pero' purtroppo   :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

alpha6 out

implementata nuova routine di deep-unmerge

-du2

in realta' du2 lancia prima un -du poi la nuova routine e calcola le differenze... cosi' e' + semplice in fase di testing capire come,se,quando,quanto e' meglio/peggio.

sistemata routine -r

rileva dipendenze circolari di livello 0,1,>1

altre migliorie...(si ruba qualche centinaio di ms)

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

a me la nuova versione alpha 6 funziona esattamente come la precedente... (stesso identico output discordante tra -u e -u2)   :Confused: 

ora però non ho il tempo di fare altre prove... magari più tardi se trovo il tempo

----------

## xchris

discordante nel senso che -u2 non rileva?

prova a postare un emerge -Dep system | grep modutils

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

P.S. sono Cazzantonio

ora purtroppo non ho sotto mano la macchina con cui eseguo i test, tuttavia l'output era esattamente lo stesso del mio precedente post (conta che nel frattempo non ho aggiornato ne installato niente per non modificare nulla)

----------

## xchris

magari prova a vedere se e' in Dep system...

quando sei sulla tua macchina guardiamo assieme...magari in privato per non floodare troppo qui.

ciao

----------

## xchris

scusate i messaggi ripetuti ma ho trovato un brutto bug!

costruiva male i virtuals (ormai non li legge + dal file generico perche' deve essere compatibile con il nuovo portage)

alpha7 corregge questo errore.

Sorry!

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
casa01 ale # emerge -peD system |grep modutils

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25  

casa01 ale # emerge -pe system |grep modutils

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25  
```

strano che qpkg -q non me lo segnalasse in system... è più bacato di quanto pensasi!

comunque 

```
casa01 scripts # unclepine -u  -v

......

        * dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027

        * sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

```

e

```
casa01 scripts # unclepine -u2  -v

......

None Found :)

```

almeno perl-tk dovrebbe trovarlo senza la flag -su

è dipendenza di net-dialup/pptpclient solo se lo ricompilassi con -tcltk, che è  in make.conf ma non nelle flag usate per compilalrlo

----------

## xchris

ok...

e' coretto che -u2 non lo rilevi!

fa parte del tuo packages system!!! 

per quanto riguarda perl-tk prova a postare un:

emerge info | grep USE

ciao

EDIT:fai una prova....nello script ad un certo punto c'e' psyco.full.. commentalo con un #   vediamo...

EDIT:altra prova... riscarica http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/cazzantonio

----------

## rabside

Ciao! mi sembra  che stai sviluppando un tool molto interessante; io purtroppo sono ancora un newbe dato che è da soli 6 mesi che mi sono dedicato a gentoo.

Mi chiedevo quali sono i parametri migliori per pulire il sistema da dipendenze che non sono più utilizzate o magari per unmergare un app con tutte le dipendenza.

Scusa se sono domande già fatte ma 10 pag di topic sono tantine... chiedo solo un riassuntino   :Embarassed: 

sciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@rabside: il miglior modo (ma non sempre da tutto) e'

```
# ./uncelpine -du -su pacchetto
```

Ricorda che e' un tool ancora inn fase di testing e le versioni possono cambiare da un giorno all'altro (o anche meno)

----------

## xchris

se sei all'inizio te lo sconsiglio con tutto il cuore.  :Smile: 

unclepine e' lontano dall'essere affidabile!!!

Ti consiglio fino a quando non ti sarai fatto un po' le ossa con gentoo (nel senso che comprendi bene o male come funziona portage) di non darti alle operazioni di pulizia di primavera  :Smile: 

Cmq unclepine non rimuove nulla.Da solo indicazioni (magari SBAGLIATE)

cmq..

```

unclepine -du -su -v pacchetto

```

per elenco pacchetti da eliminare se pacchetto non ti interessa +

eventualmente prova anche la versione -du2

per elencare pacchetti inutili: 

```

unclepine -u -su -v

unclepine -u2 -su -v

```

rispettivamente la vecchia e la nuova versione.

RIPETO!!! NON TENTARE DI RIMUOVERE SE NON SEI SICURO AL 100%

ciao  :Smile: 

P.S.:scusa se URLO,ma non ti vorrei sulla coscienza  :Smile: 

----------

## rabside

Ottimi consigli!

mi sono appena stampato tutta la documentazione relativa a portage! mo mi do allo studio!

thx a lot

ciao!

----------

## Cazzantonio

@xcris: scusa se posto qua, ma ti sono arrivati i miei pm? non riesco a capire se li stia spedendo e a me non arrivano più le notifiche via mail...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> non riesco a capire se li stia spedendo e a me non arrivano più le notifiche via mail...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=232935

----------

## xchris

tutto ricevuto (tranne le notifiche :S)

risposto via PM.

ciao

----------

## xchris

OK!

Dopo aver provato con successo skype  :Smile: 

siamo arrivati alla conclusione che ziopino non aveva problemi

Era una piccola distrazione sul pc di  Cazzantonio che cmq si e' dimostrato molto paziente nonostante le 3000 prove che gli ho fatto fare  :Very Happy: 

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Perfetto con la nuova versione e -du2 funziona a meraviglia, litsa tutte le dipendenze nel modo corretto  :Very Happy: 

```
Matched from input: 1

        * media-tv/xmltv-0.5.35

Fake World removal: media-tv/xmltv-0.5.35

Packages that can be removed (new version):     68 

        * app-i18n/kakasi-2.3.4

        * dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.10

        * dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.12

        * dev-perl/CGI-3.05

        * dev-perl/Class-MethodMaker-2.02

        * dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.33

        * dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51

        * dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

        * dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.33

        * dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.10

        * dev-perl/Email-Find-0.09

        * dev-perl/Email-Valid-0.15

        * dev-perl/Exporter-Lite-0.01

        * dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.03

        * dev-perl/HTML-FromText-2.05

        * dev-perl/HTML-LinkExtractor-0.11

        * dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.36-r1

        * dev-perl/HTML-TableExtract-1.08

        * dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.03-r2

        * dev-perl/HTML-TokeParser-Simple-2.2

        * dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.18

        * dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.96

        * dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.01

        * dev-perl/IO-stringy-2.109

        * dev-perl/Lingua-EN-Numbers-Ordinate-0.01

        * dev-perl/Lingua-Preferred-0.2.4

        * dev-perl/Log-TraceMessages-1.4

        * dev-perl/MIME-Base64-3.05

        * dev-perl/MIME-Lite-3.01

        * dev-perl/MIME-tools-5.413

        * dev-perl/MailTools-1.62

        * dev-perl/Memoize-1.01

        * dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.48

        * dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25

        * dev-perl/SOAP-Lite-0.60a

        * dev-perl/Scalar-List-Utils-1.14

        * dev-perl/Storable-2.13

        * dev-perl/Term-ProgressBar-2.06-r1

        * dev-perl/Test-Harness-2.42

        * dev-perl/Test-Simple-0.47-r1

        * dev-perl/Text-Iconv-1.4

        * dev-perl/Text-Kakasi-2.04

        * dev-perl/Tie-IxHash-1.21-r1

        * dev-perl/Tk-TableMatrix-1.1

        * dev-perl/URI-1.33

        * dev-perl/Unicode-String-2.07

        * dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-1.0301

        * dev-perl/XML-Filter-BufferText-1.01

        * dev-perl/XML-Handler-YAWriter-0.23-r1

        * dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.58

        * dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13

        * dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.08

        * dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.12

        * dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.04

        * dev-perl/XML-SAX-Writer-0.44-r1

        * dev-perl/XML-Twig-3.15-r1

        * dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.510

        * dev-perl/XML-XPath-1.13

        * dev-perl/digest-base-1.08

        * dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.08

        * dev-perl/libnet-1.19

        * dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.800

        * dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.07-r2

        * dev-perl/module-build-0.25

        * dev-perl/module-info-0.26

        * dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027

        * dev-perl/yaml-0.35

        * media-tv/xmltv-0.5.35

Difference (New method - Old method): 9 

        * dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51

        * dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.33

        * dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.36-r1

        * dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.03-r2

        * dev-perl/MIME-Base64-3.05

        * dev-perl/URI-1.33

        * dev-perl/digest-base-1.08

        * dev-perl/libnet-1.19

        * dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.800

Difference (Old method - New method): 0 

None Found :)

```

----------

## xchris

OTTIMO  :Very Happy: 

la nuova versione utilizza la routine principale di -u2 e sembra molto efficiente  :Very Happy: D

grazie e ciao  :Smile: 

EDIT: consiglio di dare un occhio a unclepine -r (e' istruttivo.... soprattutto perche' rileva i pacchetti che dipendono da se stessi....no comment)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi praticamente prima fa un -du poi -u2 per vedere i pacchetti non piu' in uso?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ottimo..vedo che in mia assenza xchris fa il suo e sopperisce anche del mio lavoro  :Smile: 

cmq per me nel gekit si puo' a pieno titolo rimpiazzare depcleaner con unclepine, non appena christian lo dichiara pubblicabile.

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quindi praticamente prima fa un -du poi -u2 per vedere i pacchetti non piu' in uso?

 

in realta fa:

-aggiungi pacchetti da eliminare in world (in modo virtuale) se non sono presenti

-rileva tutti i pacchetti necessari a world+system 

-elimina i pacchetti da eliminare dal world

-rileva tutti  i pacchetti necessari a world+system

differenza  :Smile: 

con questo sistema trova i pacchetti non + necessari.

Esistono casi in cui potrebbe non funzionare correttamente...(credo)

Per il momento lascio entrambe le routine e in du2 lascio il controllo con -du (cosi' saltano subito all'occhio le differenza)

E' ancora molto presto per rilasciarlo nel gekit credo.

Inoltre non controlla proprio i pacchetti injected..

Lo reputo alquanto immaturo e sono necessari ulteriori test.(soprattutto su ~x86)

Mi hanno riportato (un utente tedesco) che mettendo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 x86" in make.conf e emergendo kdesdk... la routine -du sbaglia.

Non ho + avuto modo di debuggare perche' e' alquanto preso.

Il problema nasce dalla pseudo useflag x86.

C'e' ancora da lavorare :S

(e aspetto bug man alla soglia  :Very Happy: )

ciao ciao

----------

## xchris

ho bisogno di qualche provina al volo sia da:

alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 ppc-macos s390 sparc x86

che dai relativi ~

chiaramente non disponiamo di tutte queste architetture...ma gia' 2 o 3 mi faranno capire.

(esempio per x86) cosa dice il vostro:

```

emerge info | grep USE | tr " " "\n" | grep x86

```

e che ACCEPT_KEYWORDS avete nel make.conf?

Grazie mille!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ho bisogno di qualche provina al volo sia da:
> 
> alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 ppc-macos s390 sparc x86

 

Su un sparc posso provare a farlo, su un alpha se aspetti che installo gentoo e sulla mips se mi trovi il metodo per installarla visto che quel processore non si puo (ho trovoto solo un openbsd che vada). Per tutto questo come ti ho detto in pm dovrai aspettare dopo venerdi'

----------

## xxchris

in realta e' sufficiente che venga fatto anche solo da un paio di architetture...

L'importante e' sapere se viene settato x86 (ad es) o ~x86 per gli unstable.

Non vorrei fidarmi solo del mio caso  :Smile: 

Grazie mille!!

----------

## xchris

scusate se uppo...

qualcuno che sia ~x86,~ppc o altre architetture.. mi fa il test scritto sopra?

Pleeeease  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo intendi?

```
# emerge info | grep USE | tr " " "\n" | grep x86 

x86
```

----------

## grentis

x86 anche da me...

per le USE che uso...

```

USE="-gtk -gnome -qt -kde alsa oss dvd dvdread dvdr X"

```

ciao

----------

## xchris

siete entrambi x86 come distro?

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> siete entrambi x86 come distro?

 

Quando l'ho fatto si! Quando finisce di compilare la sparc provo a togliere gdm con unclepine

----------

## xchris

10x  :Smile: 

se c'e' qualcuno con x86 e kde installato puo' provare questo?

emerge kdesdk

unclepine -du2 kdesdk

vorrei vedere se lo rileva correttamente,

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Su sparc gdm dep

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.6  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.2.5-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.62.4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/jadetex-3.12  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/lynx-2.8.5  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.3  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.8.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.4.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.8.3  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.4.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4.3  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.4.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.5  

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.33  

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r8  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/fam-2.7.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.4.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.4.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.4.3  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gdm-2.4.1.7-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.4.1 
```

con zio pino

```
Packages that can be removed (new version):     44 

        * app-admin/fam-2.7.0

        * app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2

        * app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

        * app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.62.4

        * app-text/jadetex-3.12

        * app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

        * app-text/opensp-1.5-r1

        * app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14

        * app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r3

        * app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r3

        * dev-libs/atk-1.6.1

        * dev-libs/glib-2.4.5:  alternative unneeded package in system packages

        * dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.11

        * dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.3

        * dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r4

        * dev-python/pyxml-0.8.3

        * gnome-base/gconf-2.4.0.1

        * gnome-base/gdm-2.4.1.7-r1

        * gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.4.2-r1

        * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4.3

        * gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.4.3

        * gnome-base/libglade-2.0.1

        * gnome-base/libgnome-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1

        * gnome-base/librsvg-2.4.0-r1

        * gnome-extra/libgsf-1.8.2

        * media-libs/audiofile-0.2.5

        * media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16

        * media-sound/esound-0.2.33

        * net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r2

        * net-nds/portmap-5b-r8

        * net-www/lynx-2.8.5

        * x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1

        * x11-libs/pango-1.4.1

        * x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14

```

Mancano a zio pino

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.2

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.8.3
```

e lista in piu

```
        * x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14
```

Le mie use

```
USE="X aalib avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups emacs encode f77 fbcon flash foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm gtk imlib jpeg libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls odbc oggvorbis oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang sparc spell ssl tcltk tcpd tetex truetype xml2 xmms xprint xv zlib"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok gnome-base/ORBit2-2.8.3 ha cambiato nome in orbit quindi nulla e gli altri due dipendono da orbit

```
dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3

NEEDED BY:

        * gnome-base/orbit-2.8.3

dev-util/indent-2.2.9

NEEDED BY:

        * gnome-base/orbit-2.8.3
```

Quindi unclepine ha fatto a meraviglia il suo dovere

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

non ti ho seguito molto  :Smile: 

tutto ok quindi?

10x  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> tutto ok quindi?

 

Si  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

perfetto...

cosa facciamo?

togliamo le vecchie versioni di -u e -du ?

e lasciamo di default le nuove routine...

o magari facciamo ancora un po' di testing..

sarebbe anche carino avere qualche nuova idea di disinstallazione...

..intendo qualche nuova funzionalita'...

forza!! idee e suggerimenti ben accetti!!!

10x

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mmmm un problema c'e'. Allora le dep le ha elencate giuste ma io avevo anche mozilla-firefox installato e mi ha tolto pacchetti che ha bisogno

```
[ebuild     U ] net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0_pre-r2 [0.8-r2] 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3  

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1   

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.11  

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/atk-1.6.1  

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/pango-1.4.1  
```

Praticamente quelli con la N non doveva elencarli

----------

## xchris

l'hai lanciato con -su?

ciao

quindi se ho capito hai emerso gdm...altra roba..

e poi hai lanciato ziopino?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> l'hai lanciato con -su?

 

mmm si ho sbagliato?

----------

## xchris

in teoria no.

Mi racconti un po' i passi che hai seguito?

EDIT: lancia unclepine -su -df firefox

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Semplicemente unclepine -du2 -su gdm

----------

## xchris

ma tra emerge gdm e unclepine -du2...hai emerso altro?

altrimenti non si spiega nel pretend che fossero elencate quelle dipendenze.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma tra emerge gdm e unclepine -du2...hai emerso altro?

 

Allora gdm, windowmaker, mozilla-firefox e poi unclepine. (forse firefox l'ho aggiornato ma sempre prima di unclepine)

----------

## xchris

ma hai cambiato la  useflag gtk2?

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma hai cambiato la  useflag gtk2?

 

No che io ricordi (pero' non posso escluderlo)

----------

## xchris

mi dici come e' compilato mozilla attualmente? (USE)

Sembra che quando hai lanciato unclepine nessuno richiedesse la useflag gtk2...

poi quando hai fatto Dup world era attiva...

10x

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mmm non ci capisco piu' nulla gtk2 e' disattivata

```
[ebuild     U ] net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0_pre-r2 [0.8-r2] -gtk2 -ipv6 -java -moznoxft +truetype -xinerama  0 kB 

```

----------

## xchris

e' molto strano..

dal RDEPEND

```

RDEPEND="virtual/x11

    !moznoxft? ( virtual/xft )

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4

    >=media-libs/jpeg-6b

    >=media-libs/libmng-1.0.0

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.1

    >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.36

    dev-libs/expat

    app-arch/zip

    app-arch/unzip

    gtk2?  ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.1.1 >=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.0 )

    !gtk2? ( =x11-libs/gtk+-1.2* =gnome-base/orbit-0* )

    java?  ( virtual/jre )

    >=net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.20"

```

libIDL & co vengono tirate su da gtk2!

vado a letto con un pensiero   :Rolling Eyes: 

ciauz

----------

## xchris

secondo me il casino nasce tutto da questa useflag.

orbit viene tirato su se manca gtk2,altrimenti usa libIDL e gtk2

Questa era una vecchia installazione?

----------

## xchris

alpha8 rilasciata.

bug fix qua e la'  :Very Happy: 

ottimizzazione del codice

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> alpha8 rilasciata.
> 
> bug fix qua e la' 
> 
> ottimizzazione del codice

 

Scarico immediatamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non ho trovato nessun bug   :Very Happy:   (nemmeno di quelli creati dalla mia idiozia...  :Embarassed: , scusa ancora per il tempo che ti ho fatto perdere per la cavolata dell'altra volta)

Per fare delle prove sto togliendo la roba che necessita di aggiornamenti con -du2 (e poi la rimetto in world per farla aggiornare da emerge). Non ho riscontrato ancora nessun problema  :Very Happy: 

che cosa manca ancora ad unclepine per diventare stabile?

 *xcris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sarebbe anche carino avere qualche nuova idea di disinstallazione...
> 
> ..intendo qualche nuova funzionalita'... 

 

Beh... un'idea potrebbe essere quella di unirlo ad alri programmi del gekit dediti alla raccolta di informazioni (tipo usetool) per creare un tool unico, oppure di dargli le altre funzionalità di qpkg per eliminare quest'ultimo del tutto... però dipende dal tempo che hai a disposizione, dalla voglia e dai gusti (io sono un fan dei tool unificati, altri invece preferiscono tool ben separati e distinti...)

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non ho trovato nessun bug    (nemmeno di quelli creati dalla mia idiozia... , scusa ancora per il tempo che ti ho fatto perdere per la cavolata dell'altra volta)
> 
> 

 

no problem   :Smile: 

l'importante e' aver capito che lo zio stava lavorando bene  :Wink: 

cmq il bug l'ho trovato io  :Smile: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che cosa manca ancora ad unclepine per diventare stabile?
> 
> 

 

molto testing  :Smile: 

anche se credo non sara' mai definito stabile.

Sarebbe troppo pretezioso  :Wink: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xchris wrote:*   
> 
> sarebbe anche carino avere qualche nuova idea di disinstallazione...
> ...

 

non sono molto d'accordo.

Meglio + tool separati.

(+ semplici da gestire,da programmare da usare)

magari mi riguardo qpkg e le sue funzioni e vedo quali potrei implementare. (se ne vale la pena)

Dicevo prima che ho trovato un baco.

Non e' nelle routine..quindi non aggiorno subito.

Puo' capitare con pacchetti che hanno dipendenze circolari.

Ad es gaim! -du2 non funziona... (a meno di non usarlo cosi':unclepine -du2 gaim -m)

Ci sono alcune parti delle routine ancora da ottimizzare....

Decisamente lontana da una stable  :Smile: 

grazie cmq per il feedback  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

rilasciata alpha9

- ottimizzato il codice

- rimosse vecchie routine per -du,-u (ora -du2,-u2 non esistono +)

- migliorata la routine di -du 

Probabilmente quest'ultima modifica permettera' di rilevare pacchetti non rilevabili con la vecchia.

Supponiamo una sessione di esempio.

Voglio togliere gaim (e' una brutta bestia perche' ha delle dipendenze circolari)

quindi per primo farei...

```

unclepine -du gaim -su

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

!!! We cannot simulate removal!!

!!! No undependent packages found in your choiches!

```

mannaggia  :Smile: 

vediamo chi lo blocca...

```

unclepine -db gaim -su

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

net-im/gaim-1.0.0

NEEDED BY:

        * x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.31

        * WORLD FILE

```

Ora...a questo punto... intuiamo che "gaim-encryption" fa parte di gaim..

Potremmo da subito dirgli di rimuovere entrambi....ma non ci fidiamo...

Vediamo da chi dipende gaim-encryption

```

unclepine -du gaim-encryption -su

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.31

NEEDED BY:

        * net-im/gaim-1.0.0

```

ma guarda che simpatico  :Smile: 

una bella dipendenza circolare..

A questo punto...con la vecchia versione non c'era modo di procedere se non con l'opzione -m (manual) e dicendo di non usare il file PDEPEND.

Posso comprendere che non sia una cosa semplice...alla portata di chiunque.

La nuova versione pero'...

Facendo:

```

unclepine -du gaim gaim-encryption

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

Packages that can be removed: 6

        * app-text/enchant-1.1.3

        * app-text/gtkspell-2.0.4-r1

        * dev-libs/nspr-4.4.1

        * dev-libs/nss-3.8

        * net-im/gaim-1.0.0

        * x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.31

```

ottimo  :Smile: 

a dire il vero potevamo anche usare l'opzione -r per vedere subito che c'era una dipendenza circolare..ma forse questo approccio e' + semplice.

spero vi gusti!

ciao

EDIT:per chi ha kde...ed e' stanco di usarlo..(non io) provi a fare

```

unclepine -db kdelibs -x | xargs unclepine -du 

```

----------

## xchris

pensavo di implementare questa routine "pericolosa"...

liberami questa dipendenza...(funziona come l'esempio sopra di kde)

se io voglio liberare un pacchetto....cosa devo togliere?

che ne pensate?

Oppure la lasciamo cosi' com'e'....volendo con un pipe si ottiene..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh mettila che la testiamo poi vediamo  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

uhm...

ho cambiato idea...

e' + difficile comprendere come usarla che altro.

meglio lasciare il tool con poche e chiare opzioni. (che' gia' non e' del tutto semplice)

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

-u non mi va... rimuoverebbe metà sistema..

da ooo a blackdown a partire da xfce...

confesso che non ho letto tutte le 10 pagine di post precedente!

Ma non mi sembra normale sta cosa...Last edited by =DvD= on Tue Oct 12, 2004 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xchris

se vuole rimuoverti mezzo sistema significa che non tutti i pkt sono correttamente installati/gestiti.

Se ti vuole rimuove oofice significa che non e' nel world file..

Fai un paio di controlli.

Probabilmente anche un emerge -p --depclean ti da risultati simili...

Unclepine funziona "abbastanza" bene se la gentoo e' ben amministrata.

Non dovesse essere il tuo caso... potrebbe trattarsi di un bug.. ma mi sembra strano...uno di questa entita' (cmq nulla e' mai certo)

magari posta l'output,e il tuo world

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

trovato!

ho portage .51 e unclepine mi andava a leggere il vecchio world.

Ho rinominato il vecchio (non si sa mai) e poi creato un link virtuale in /var/cache/edb/world che punta a /var/lib/portage/world

nonostante questo ancora mi elenca cose che penso servano, tipo arts e kdelibs

----------

## =DvD=

Capito!!

Niente di che, una volta che ha letto il giusto file world mi vuole togliere cose che probabilmente è giusto che tolga!!

Adesso unmergo, mi fido, e se riesco a risponderti è andato tutto bene.

Arts e kdelibs erano di kde 3.2, ora ho il 3.3

(ma uso xfce... ci sta che faccio la provona)

Sono un po suonato!

Magari metti un check per vedere se esiste /var/lib/portage/world e se c'è usare quello, e non il contrario...

Se uno ha il nuovo world è probabile abbia anchora il vecchio nell'altra cartella!

Unmergo!

----------

## xchris

ahem...stai attento!!!

NON MI ASSUMO ALCUNA RESPONSABILITA'!!!!

in teoria il check che dici non serve perche' portage automaticamente symlinka un solo file...non ne lascia 2.(a quanto ne so io)

Per le prime volte usa anche lo switch -su !!!

mmm mi sa che sei un po' frettoloso  :Smile: 

occhio!

EDIT:nella next release andro' a vedere prima in /var/lib/...

----------

## =DvD=

a me non l'ha tolto... ho dovuto fare io il link, come ho detto sopra.

Non ti preoccupare per la fretta, le cose che tolgo non sono fondamentali, e poi un tester deve essere un po matto, altrimenti che tester è?

Pensa a quelli che testano i nuovi aerei... lol

edit: le cose che pensavo non dovesse togliere erano in slot diversi, lui toglie le versioni vecchie non piu necessarie, si comporta bene!!

----------

## xchris

bhe in quest'ottica allora va bene  :Very Happy: 

grazie per i test  :Wink: 

ho gia' corretto per il world file.

Appena faccio altre correzioni la rendo disponibile.

Grazie

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

```
!!! Error in dependencies files :~dev-libs/libcdio-0.64:

!!! Error in dependencies files :~dev-libs/libcdio-0.64:

!!! Cannot continue with corrupted /var/db/pkg

Try: emerge --oneshot =media-video/vcdimager-0.7.19
```

e ora? ho riemerso libcdio e vcdimager ...

----------

## xchris

prima di tutto...

c'e' un piccolo bug..

vcdimager non e' colpevole  :Smile: 

pero' libcdio si!!

prova a postare i file [P|R]DEPEND

ciao

EDIT:spe'...sono fuso...ora ci penso..

contrordine  :Smile: 

posta i file di vcdimager...scusa per il casino

----------

## =DvD=

cosa intendi con i file di vcdimager?

Prima che succedesse questo ho solo unmerso varie versioni di kernel dalla 2.6.5 per intenderci, delle quali, stupidamente invece che unmergerle cancellavo solo le cartelle in /usr/src/kernel-versione .

Quindi unmergendo non trovava i files, ma non mi pare si fosse arrabbiato più di troppo emerge...

----------

## xchris

si non dovrebbe essere importante..

attacca icq che facciamo prima...se vuoi.

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

roger!

edit:

Pare fosse un problema di emerge e ziopino che non devono essere lanciati contemporaneamente.

Io avevo un emerge -uD world in un altro terminale, quando ha finito l'errore se ne è andato...

Cmq non è sicuro...

----------

## xchris

già

in fatti è anomala come situazione.

Purtroppo non siamo riusciti a simularla nuovamente.

Direi che cmq non è un problema grave..

da un "chiacchiera" con =DvD= sono partiti 2 nuovi switch

--show-virtuals (soprattutto per portage nuovo o per vedere se il proprio file del vecchio è corrotto)

--show-world (e mostrerà anche quali voci non sono strettamente necessarie)

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Se emergo OOo-bin mi installa app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0 e dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

Però poi unclepine vuole rimuovermeli.q

Deve essere questa riga quà che gli da noia.

 *DEPEND nell'ebuilt wrote:*   

> || ( >=virtual/jdk-1.3.1 >=virtual/jre-1.3.1 )

 

probabilmente è un problema coi virtuals.

Mentre il gpgme è una dipendenza lontana di kdenetwork (o kmail) se non sbaglio, che è dipendenza di OOo anche lui.

Ora provo fixvirtuals, o come di chiama

----------

## xchris

Le dipendenze in OR rimangono l'unica spina nel fianco di unclepine.

Cmq e' stato progettato per essere conservativo...

Quindi...riassumiamo..

tu installi ooffice..bin

lanci -u e ti rimuove pacchetti necessari?

Io non vedo pero' le dipendenze di gpgme in ooffice...

Mi spieghi meglio?  :Smile: 

grazie

Chris

----------

## =DvD=

gpgme è una dipendenza di una dipendenza di una dipndenza di una dipendenza di una dipendenza di OOo.  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

saresti cosi' gentile da dirmi le varie dipendenze?  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Se emergo OOo-bin mi installa app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0 e dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1
> 
> Però poi unclepine vuole rimuovermeli.q
> 
> 

 

Anche a me cercava di rimuovermi blackdown, siccome però era una cosa che avevo installato diverso tempo addietro, che non risultava dipendenza di niente ne' con unclepine -db n' con qpkg -q, ho semplicemente deciso di metterlo in world pensando che fosse un bug dell'ebuild di blackdown piuttosto che uno di unclepine

Oppure pensavo fosse stato installato come dipendenza di un vecchio pacchetto che nel frattempo se ne era andato

In fondo openoffice dovrebbe funzionare anche senza blackdown no?

----------

## xchris

per jdk...

ho riguardato meglio..

Bug!! tenchiu!!

appena ho tempo vedo di risolvere..

ciao

----------

## xchris

alpha10 out

dovrebbe risolvere i problemi di openoffice e di pochi altri pacchetti.

fatemi sapere  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *xchris wrote:*   

> alpha10 out
> 
> dovrebbe risolvere i problemi di openoffice e di pochi altri pacchetti.
> 
> fatemi sapere 
> ...

 

Ciao, ho scaricato l'ultima versione ed ho questo"

```

nick-book unclepine-release-0.1 # unclepine -u -su -v 

(...)

   >>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Packages that are unlinked 6 

        * dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0

        * media-fonts/corefonts-1-r1

        * media-libs/glut-3.7.1

        * net-libs/libpcap-0.8.3-r1

        * sys-apps/attr-2.4.7-r1

```

Di quasi tutti i pacchetti ignoro addirittura l'esistenza, quindi non so se la segnalazione e' giusta...pero' kdegraphics mi e' stato richiesto espressamente da  Kile, che e' tutt'ora installato...

E' un bug o un mio problema   :Question: 

----------

## xchris

prova a postare un:

```

emerge info | grep USE | grep kde

```

perche'..

 *EBUILD di kile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RDEPEND="virtual/tetex
> 
>     kde? ( kde-base/kdegraphics )"
> ...

 

ciao  :Smile: 

EDIT:a occhio corefonts non e' nel world file perche' l'hai emerso "a mano" (visto che e' ~x86)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *xchris wrote:*   

> prova a postare un:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge info | grep USE | grep kde
> ...

 

```

nick-book unclepine-release-0.1 # emerge info | grep USE | grep kde 

USE="3dnow X aalib acpi alsa apm atm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups directfb dvd encode f77 flac foomaticdb gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl pic png ppds python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcpd tetex tiff truetype usb wmf x86 xml2 xmms xprint xv xvid zlib"

```

Che significa???

Per i fonts  puo' essere (non ricordo bene   :Embarassed:  ) ma per gli altri???

----------

## nick_spacca

Inoltre, scusa due domande... 

1) i pacchetti emersi con ~x86 (tipo ACCEPT...) NON vengono messi in world???

2) posso mettere corefonts in world a manina???

----------

## xchris

a occhio un bug...sara' la giornata :S

ti faccio sapere appena possibile  :Smile: 

grazie

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *xchris wrote:*   

> a occhio un bug...sara' la giornata :S
> 
> ti faccio sapere appena possibile 
> 
> grazie
> ...

 

Ok   :Very Happy:  ...aspetto altri rilasci   :Wink: 

Comunque ottimo lavoro...

----------

## xchris

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Inoltre, scusa due domande... 
> 
> 1) i pacchetti emersi con ~x86 (tipo ACCEPT...) NON vengono messi in world???
> 
> 2) posso mettere corefonts in world a manina???

 

quelli emersi con il percorso.. emerge /usr/portage....bla..bla...ebuild

non vanno nel world!!

Ti consiglio di guardare un po' la doc per 

/etc/portage/package.unmask

/etc/portage/package.keywords

scusa se non ti riassumo ora.. ma sono di fretta :S

ciao e grazie ancora

----------

## xchris

ultima domanda...

kile e' nel world file?

vedo che usi quello nuovo.

Sei sicuro di non avere 2 versioni?

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ultima domanda...
> 
> kile e' nel world file?
> 
> vedo che usi quello nuovo.
> ...

 

Si:

```
nick-book src # cat /var/lib/portage/world |fgrep kile

app-editors/kile

```

Si uso il nuovo portage...

Prima avevo 2 versioni di kde, e ziopino le ha giustamente individuate. Anche di kdegraphics ce ne erano 2 versioni, solo che le segnava tutte e due(la vecchia l'ho tolta)...

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quelli emersi con il percorso.. emerge /usr/portage....bla..bla...ebuild
> 
> non vanno nel world!! 
> ...

 

Non ricordo di averli emersi cosi' ma -mi sembra- con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"..comunque col nuovo portage uso /etc/portage/package.keywords etc etc...

Ciao

----------

## xchris

per curiosita'...

prova a fare 

emerge -p --depclean

e anche 

unclepine -su -df kile

e poi

unclepine -db kde-graphics

e poi......grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

Ma i controlli su packages.mask li fa?

Perchè io ho mascherato kdepim 3.3.3-r1 e proprio una dipendeza di quello gpgme me la setta come removibile quando invece non lo è.

....

Mi rispondo da solo!! non la guarda!!

Da correggere!!

----------

## xchris

cosa hai in package.mask?

in teoria non serve un controllo su questo file...pero' potrei sbagliarmi.

(non ancora usato)

me lo catti?  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
casa01 ale # unclepine -u -su -v

..........

Packages that are unlinked 1 

        * app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

```

che prima non mi vedeva....

visto che non sembra dipendere da nulla buono che veda un pacchetto in più   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

occhio a non rimuovere troppo  :Smile: 

al momento abbiamo qc problemino.

Non vengono ben gestiti gli SLOT.

Su alcuni pacchetti non ci sono problemi su altri si.

Probabilmente mi sfugge qc..

Facciamo un esempio:

 *RDEPENDkdepim-3.3.0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pda? ( app-pda/pilot-link dev-libs/libmal )
> 
>         crypt? ( >=app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0 )  ~kde-base/kde-env-3  ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0 >=x11-libs/qt-3.3
> ...

 

parlando di gpgme..

se io nel sistema ho installato gpgme-0.4.0 e gpgme-0.9.0-r1 (diverso slot)

Da quel atomo io direi che portage dovrebbe selezionare la 0.9.0-r1.

Invece seleziona la 0.4.0!

Qualcuno mi illumina?

Pensavo prendesse il + nuovo...e invece prende il primo (guardando gli slot) + recente (guardando le versioni nello stesso slot).

A questo punto bisogna riscrivere un bel po' di routine...:S

Oppure per il momento quando rilevo 2 versioni potrei non eliminare nulla (considerando che non ci sono 3000 pkt slotted)

Magari al momento implemento la seconda...con il pensiero di fare sempre la prima soluzione.

Se qc sa qualcosa parli ora  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

forse la seconda soluzione e' la + sicura...(visto che unclepine vorrebbe essere sufficientemente sicuro)

ad es:

nel mio caso..questi sono i pacchetti slotted:

```

>=app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0 ['app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0', 'app-crypt/gpgme-0.9.0-r1']

>=dev-lang/python-1.5.2 ['dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1', 'dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5']

>=dev-lang/python-2.0 ['dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1', 'dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5']

>=dev-lang/python-2.1 ['dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1', 'dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5']

>=dev-lang/python-2.2.1 ['dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1', 'dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5']

>=dev-lang/python-2.2 ['dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1', 'dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5']

dev-lang/python ['dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1', 'dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5']

media-libs/freetype ['media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r3', 'media-libs/freetype-2.1.5-r1']

```

sulla sinistra c'e' un atomo delle dipendenze...a sinistra le scelte da vagliare da ziopino

Come si vede...alcune sono scontate...e sceglie bene (sceglie la + nuova)

Altre (gpgme e il primo python) sceglie male...

Direi che escludere i pkt slotted non e' un problemone...

Anche perche' si evitano i problemi con i kernel.

Magari a breve la versioni unslotted....in futuro poi ci pensero' un po' meglio. (devo spulciare un po' portage.py  :Wink: )

ciao

EDIT:a occhio anche portage opera cosi'.. che ne dite?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Magari metti un opzione per mostrare i pacchetti con più slot installati, anche senza rimuovere nulla, solo per informazione

Poi magari l'utente decide che gli serve e se vuole disintallare qualcosa...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *xchris wrote:*   

> per curiosita'...
> 
> prova a fare 
> 
> emerge -p --depclean
> ...

 

```

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 x11-libs/xosd

    selected: 2.2.5-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-libs/libpcap

    selected: 0.8.3-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/corefonts

    selected: 1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-util/yacc

    selected: 1.9.1-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-dicts/babytrans-en

    selected: 0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/attr

    selected: 2.4.7-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/arts

    selected: 1.3.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   539

Packages in world:    196

Packages in system:   66

Unique package names: 526

Required packages:    536

Number to remove:     7

```

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e anche 
> 
> unclepine -su -df kile
> ...

 

```

app-editors/kile-1.6.3

HAS THESE DEPENDENCIES:

        * app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r3

        * dev-lang/perl-5.8.4-r1

        * dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0

        * kde-base/kde-env-3-r3

        * kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0

        * sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

        * sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

        * sys-devel/make-3.80

        * x11-libs/qt-3.3.3

```

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e poi
> 
> unclepine -db kdegraphics
> ...

 

```

Matched from input: 1

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0

kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0

NEEDED BY:

```

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e poi......grazie 

 

prego   :Wink: 

Dura la vita dei beta-tester   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

si ma al momento mostra a volte quelli sbagliati!

meglio non mostrare strunzat  :Smile: 

cmq sto gia' lavorando alla versione corretta..

non finiro' mai!

ora ho rilevato qualche situazione anomala con in virtual...dos marones

a dopo

ciao

----------

## xchris

@nick_spacca: possiamo sentirci in pvt? icq? msn? via pm  :Smile: 

ciao

EDIT:no!!!! dura la vita del debugger!

----------

## nick_spacca

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @nick_spacca: possiamo sentirci in pvt? icq? msn? via pm 
> 
> ciao
> 
> EDIT:no!!!! dura la vita del debugger!

 

 Ti ho mandato un pm...

EDIT: ovviamente scherzavo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Posto solo per dire che leggendo sembra che non abbia risposto a xcris, ma ci siamo sentiti in icq e abbiamo fatto là!!

Questo perchè la storia sappia, lol  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ok...

capito il problema di nick_spacca

non ci resta che piangere :S

Spiego la situazione...

ai tempi aveva installato kile..e fino qua tutto ok (o quasi)

Purtroppo ai tempi l'ebuild era scritto male e mancava kdegraphics come dipendenza.

Successivamente dopo un emerge sync...in /usr/portage l'ebuild del pacchetto comprendeva anche kdegraphics...quindi un Du world l'ha emerso.

Peccato che cmq kile fosse scritto con le vecchie dipendenze...quindi ziopino diceva correttamente di voler rimuovere kdegraphics e le sue dipendenze.

A questo punto:

a - in portage potevano prevedere di riscrive i file DEPEND se cambiavano

b - devo implementare una routine di check del sistema per identificare i pacchetti "avariati".Potrei anche leggere le dipendenze da /usr/portage... ma di sicuro non troverei tutto (per i sistemi non aggiornati di continuo)

vedremo come fare...

nel frattempo ho implementato una routine che gestisce meglio gli slot.

Per la gioia di =DvD= e mia ( :Very Happy: ) posto il risultato:

```

root@lyra scripts # unclepine -u

                *********************************************************

                * WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!     *

                * THIS IS AN ALPHA VERSION                              *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             http://www.gechi.it

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

Packages that are unlinked 1

        * app-crypt/gpgme-0.9.0-r1

```

con la vecchia versione mi indicherebbe la 0.4  :Smile: 

E' cmq da testare...(come si sa corregendo un bug se ne introduco altri 2)

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

l'importante è questo: che se serve la 0.9 e non la 0.4 tolga quella giusta! lol

Se emergi kdepim-3.3.0-r1 e hai tutti e due i gpgme poi ti dovrebbe rimuovere la 0.4 ...

----------

## xchris

in teoria  :Smile: 

faccio una prova..

----------

## xchris

installati i 2 gpgme..

installato kdepim 3.3.0-r1

```

root@lyra xchris # etcat -v gpgme

[ Results for search key           : gpgme ]

[ Candidate applications found : 10 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  app-crypt/gpgme :

        [   ] 0.3.14 (0)

        [   ] 0.3.14-r1 (0.3)

        [M~ ] 0.3.16 (0)

        [  I] 0.4.0 (0.4)

        [M~ ] 0.4.7 (0.4)

        [  I] 0.9.0-r1 (1)

        [M~ ] 0.9.0-r20 (1)

        [M~ ] 1.0.0 (1)

        [M~ ] 1.0.0-r1 (1)

        [M~ ] 1.0.0-r2 (1)

root@lyra xchris # etcat -v kdepim

[ Results for search key           : kdepim ]

[ Candidate applications found : 7 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  kde-base/kdepim :

        [   ] 3.1.5 (3.1)

        [   ] 3.2.0-r2 (3.2)

        [   ] 3.2.2 (3.2)

        [   ] 3.2.3 (3.2)

        [   ] 3.3.0 (3.3)

        [M~I] 3.3.0-r1 (3.3)

        [M~ ] 3.3.1 (3.3)

root@lyra xchris # unclepine -u

......

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

Packages that are unlinked 1

        * app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0

```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

molto contento  :Smile: 

sto implementando una routine che controlla /var/db/pkg per rilevare ebuild modificati e corrotti.

ci vorra' un po'..

ciao

----------

## xchris

alpha12 out

la 11 e' stata skippata...

introdotti --show-virtuals --show-world (10x =DvD=)

(la prima e' molto utile per chi usa il portage nuovo)

Possiamo migliorarle... c'e' spazio.

Ziopino ora legge di default le dipendenze dalla dir /var/cache/edb/dep

(che e' in sync con /usr/portage) e se non la trova switcha su /var/db/pkg.

Questa modifica e' stata voluta per evitare i problemi riscontrati con nick_spacca.(ebuild vecchi marci)

Corretta per l'ennesima volta la routine sui virtuals.

Migliorato un po' l'output...

Provate a lanciarla con -v.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Domani sera penso che testero'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Questo è l'output di unclepine -u -su -v:

```
>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-meminfo-0.1.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-networkinfo-0.1.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-cpuinfo-0.1.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-diskinfo-0.1.4-r1

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/cache/edb/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Packages that are unlinked: 6 

        * dev-libs/cdk-4.9.10.20020809

        * dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

        * dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0

        * media-gfx/gphoto2-2.1.4

        * media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.4
```

A parte yacc, che prima non mi trovava e che la nuova versione invece trova, il resto è tutto dipendende da kdegraphics, che a sua volta dovrebbe essere una dipendenza di kile, o almeno lo era fino a ieri!

Il fatto è che unclepine, che prima mi vedeva kdegraphics come dipendenza di kile, ora non lo vede più come tale...

che faccio?

Yacc è stato tranquillo da dismergere (emerge -pvDu world non cerca di reinstallarmelo), temo tuttavia che non sarà così per kdegraphics

Ora provo e ti faccio sapere

P.S. sono gli stessi pacchetti che mi vorrebbe potare emerge -p --depclean...

forse c'è una logica dietro, anche se mi chiedo come mai ieri kdegraphics fosse una dipendenza di kile e oggi no... non ho aggiornato kile!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ok, sembra che anche kdegraphics fosse indesiderato   :Smile: 

Avranno aggiornato nel frattempo le dipendenze di kile?   :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ok, sembra che anche kdegraphics fosse indesiderato  
> 
> Avranno aggiornato nel frattempo le dipendenze di kile?  

 

controlla direttamente nel ebuild  :Smile:  in /usr/portage 

cmq dipende dalla useflag kde!

se e' settata serve kdegraphics..

consiglio quando provi di fare sempre quickpkg

In caso di errori riemerge al volo.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il fatto è che anche prima la use kde non era settata (utilizzo -kde -qt -arts in make.conf), tuttavia voleva ugualmente kdegraphics.

Mi sembra che sia lo stesso pacchetto che dava problemi a nick_spacca vero?

comunque tutto ok, emerge -pvDu world non mi richiede kdegraphics

----------

## xchris

hanno cambiato l'ebuild-

Ora le possibilita' che togliendo un pacchetto consigliato dallo zio,sia di nuovo richiesto da portage cala molto. (ma magari non e' eliminata)

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Stasera lo provo!!

----------

## dkmorb

Il mio risultato di unclepine -u -su -v è:

```

Packages that are unlinked: 163

        * app-admin/sudo-1.6.7_p5

        * app-arch/cabextract-0.6

        * app-arch/rar-3.2.0

        * app-arch/rpm-4.0.4-r5

        * app-arch/unrar-3.2.2

        * app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.13.4.7.4

        * app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17

        * app-cdr/kiso-0.4.2

        * app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.15

        * app-doc/chmlib-0.31

        * app-doc/qt-docs-3.1.2

        * app-emulation/bochs-2.1.1

        * app-emulation/wine-20040716

        * app-misc/fnfx-0.2

        * app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.3

        * app-portage/gekit-0.1.5

        * app-sci/klogic-1.61

        * app-sci/pcb-20040530

        * app-text/dgs-0.5.10-r1

        * app-text/htmltidy-4.8.6

        * app-text/sgmltools-lite-3.0.3-r7

        * app-text/texi2html-1.64

        * app-text/xpdf-2.03

        * dev-cpp/gnomemm-1.2.3-r1

        * dev-db/mysqltool-0.95-r3

        * dev-db/pgaccess-0.98.8

        * dev-dotnet/mono-0.31

        * dev-embedded/gpsim-0.21.2

        * dev-embedded/gputils-0.12.2

        * dev-embedded/xgpasm-1.0

        * dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.4.2

        * dev-java/jdbc3-postgresql-7.3

        * dev-java/jmf-bin-2.1.1e

        * dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05

        * dev-lang/fpc-1.9.4

        * dev-lang/ocaml-3.07-r1

        * dev-lang/swig-1.3.22

        * dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

        * dev-libs/icu-2.6

        * dev-libs/libcdio-0.64

        * dev-libs/lzo-1.08

        * dev-libs/tdb-1.0.6

        * dev-libs/ucl-1.01-r1

        * dev-ml/lablgl-1.00

        * dev-ml/lablgtk-1.2.6

        * dev-perl/Apache-DBI-0.92

        * dev-perl/Audio-Tools-0.01

        * dev-perl/Audio-Wav-0.02

        * dev-perl/CGI-3.00

        * dev-perl/Crypt-Blowfish-2.09-r3

        * dev-perl/Data-Dumper-2.101

        * dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.26

        * dev-perl/ExtUtils-F77-1.14-r1

        * dev-perl/Filter-1.29

        * dev-perl/Inline-0.44

        * dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.02-r1

        * dev-perl/PDL-2.4.0-r1

        * dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent-1.94

        * dev-perl/Text-Balanced-1.95

        * dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.4-r2

        * dev-perl/gtk-perl-0.7008-r9

        * dev-perl/libvorbis-perl-0.04

        * dev-ruby/ruby-config-0.2

        * dev-tcltk/tclx-8.3

        * dev-util/calltree-0.9.6

        * dev-util/tmake-1.8-r1

        * dev-util/wxglade-0.3.4

        * dev-util/xmingw-binutils-2.14.90.0.6

        * dev-util/xmingw-gcc-3.4.1-r1

        * dev-util/xmingw-runtime-3.3

        * dev-util/xmingw-w32api-2.5

        * dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2

        * media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7

        * media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.6-r1

        * media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1

        * media-libs/faad2-2.0_rc3

        * media-libs/flac-1.1.0

        * media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0

        * media-libs/imlib2-1.0.6-r1

        * media-libs/jbigkit-1.4

        * media-libs/jpeg-mmx-1.1.2-r1

        * media-libs/ladcca-0.4.0

        * media-libs/ladspa-cmt-1.15

        * media-libs/ladspa-sdk-1.12

        * media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1

        * media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8

        * media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4

        * media-libs/libfame-0.9.0

        * media-libs/liblrdf-0.3.7

        * media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1

        * media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1

        * media-libs/libsamplerate-0.0.14

        * media-libs/mpeg-lib-1.3.1-r1

        * media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1

        * media-libs/netpbm-9.12-r4

        * media-libs/portaudio-18.1

        * media-libs/raptor-1.2.0

        * media-libs/speex-1.0

        * media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0-r2

        * media-libs/taglib-5

        * media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0

        * media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2

        * media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc2

        * media-libs/xvid-0.9.1

        * media-plugins/swh-plugins-0.4.2

        * media-plugins/xmms-arts-0.7.1-r1

        * media-plugins/xmms-jack-0.9

        * media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.0_rc2

        * media-sound/amarok-1.0

        * media-sound/audacity-1.2.1

        * media-sound/jack-rack-1.4.3

        * media-sound/madplay-0.14.2b-r2

        * media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r2

        * media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r1

        * media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r1

        * media-sound/timidity++-2.13.0_rc2

        * media-sound/timidity-eawpatches-12-r3

        * media-sound/timidity-shompatches-19960409

        * media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710

        * media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7

        * media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.1.90-r1

        * media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

        * media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre3-r5

        * media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111

        * media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2

        * media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0

        * media-video/transcode-0.6.10

        * media-video/vcdimager-0.7.19

        * media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4

        * net-dialup/wvdial-1.53-r1

        * net-firewall/iptables-1.2.9-r4

        * net-fs/samba-3.0.7-r1

        * net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r3

        * net-libs/wvstreams-3.70-r2

        * net-misc/liberopopsd-0.0.14

        * net-misc/smb4k-0.4.1a

        * net-p2p/bittornado-5.8.11

        * net-p2p/kmldonkey-0.10_pre3

        * net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.21-r1

        * net-print/foomatic-3.0.1

        * net-print/foomatic-db-20040302

        * net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.1

        * net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.1

        * net-www/apache-2.0.49-r3

        * net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.21

        * sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

        * sys-apps/parted-1.6.6

        * sys-apps/qtparted-0.4.4

        * sys-apps/smartmontools-5.30

        * sys-fs/jfsutils-1.1.3

        * sys-fs/mtools-3.9.9

        * sys-fs/ntfsprogs-1.9.1

        * sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.3.9

        * sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.3

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r6

        * x11-libs/fox-1.2.6-r2

        * x11-libs/gtk+extra-0.99.17

        * x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.2.3-r1

        * x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30-r4

        * x11-misc/synaptics-0.13.3

        * x11-misc/xchm-0.9.5

        * x11-themes/gaim-smileys-20031002

        * x11-themes/mplayer-skins-0.2-r4

```

Dottore, dottore...sono grave?

----------

## xchris

prova a postare anche la parte iniziale di unclepine..

con l'opzione -v

sembra che non legga correttamente il world file.

che portage usi?

posta il tuo world  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo e' il mio se puo' servire (unclepine -u -su -v)

```
!!! Psyco not enabled.If you are x86 emerge psyco to speed up ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.19-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/atk-1.2.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/whois-4.6.6-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-wm/kahakai-0.5.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/pango-1.2.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-meminfo-0.1.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-plugins/alsa-xmms-0.9.12

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-doc/qt-docs-3.1.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.7-r2

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/cache/edb/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Packages that are unlinked: 14 

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2

        * dev-libs/atk-1.6.1

        * dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2

        * gnome-base/eel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gail-1.6.6

        * media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r3:  alternative unneeded package in system packages

        * media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0-r2

        * net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.7-r2:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-apps/eject-2.0.13

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r12:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.19-r1:  alternative unneeded package in system packages

        * sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2:  alternative unneeded package in system packages

        * x11-libs/qt-2.3.2-r1:  alternative unneeded package in world file
```

----------

## xchris

come vedi ci sono un po' di ebuild non + presenti in portage.

stavo quasi pensando...

per renderelo + sicuro maschero tutti quelli che in un modo o nell'altro (anche se vecchi) sono in system.

Sui pkt di kernel...filtrero' in ogni caso.

Per il resto prova 

quickpkg pkt

emerge -C pkt

emerge -Dupt world

fai 2 check per vedere se sono effettivamente non necessari

10x

ciao

----------

## dkmorb

Questa è la prima parte dell'output dello ZioPino:

```

katzen root # unclepine -u -su -v

                *********************************************************

                * WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!     *

                * THIS IS AN ALPHA VERSION                              *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             ~ http://www.gechi.it ~

>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-db/firebird-1.0.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/unrar-3.2.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-www/apache-2.0.49-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-portage/gekit-0.1.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-java/ant-1.5.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-doc/qt-docs-3.1.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre3-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.1.90-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/imlib2-1.0.6-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libsamplerate-0.0.14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/faad2-2.0_rc3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/tiff-3.5.7-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/taglib-5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-mail/liberopopsd-0.99.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.26

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/liberopopsd-0.0.14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.21-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-p2p/bittornado-5.8.11

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/ruby

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-misc/fnfx-0.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-misc/synaptics-0.13.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.13.4.7.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/aspell-0.50.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/lib-compat-1.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.3.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/indent-2.2.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-cpp/gnomemm-1.2.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/amarok-1.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/madplay-0.14.2b-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/timidity++-2.13.0_rc2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.0_rc2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r1

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

```

Portage 2.0.50-r11

----------

## xchris

puoi postare il tuo world file?

e poi anche unclepine -sw

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> fai 2 check per vedere se sono effettivamente non necessari

 

Non ne sono sicuro ma yacc viene usato da gcc

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   fai 2 check per vedere se sono effettivamente non necessari 
> 
> Non ne sono sicuro ma yacc viene usato da gcc

 

io l'ho tolto e sinceramente non ne ho notato la mancanza, sei sicuro che serva?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io l'ho tolto e sinceramente non ne ho notato la mancanza, sei sicuro che serva?

 

No l'ho pure scritto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

date un occhio a -sw -sv  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora dev-libs/atk-1.6.1 sono usate da gaim perche' dice che non sono usate?

----------

## xchris

a me non risulta...

```

root@lyra tmp # grep atk  /usr/portage/net-im/gaim/*.ebuild

root@lyra tmp

```

dovrebbero dipendere da gtk2.. e infatti a me le rileva

penso che il problema sia dovuto alle vecchie atk che hai...

nelle dipendenze di gtk2 c'e':

>=dev-libs/atk-1.0.1

che matcha le tue vecchie e ti segna le nuove da rimuovere..

diciamo che e' un bel casino :S

mi posti un emerge -p --depclean?

ciao

----------

## xchris

forse ho capito...

una routine sta sbagliando..

la cosa non e' semplice...

o ripristino il vecchio funzionamento e puo' sbagliare sui pochi pacchetti slotted... o reimplemento alcune routine con l'uso corretto degli slot..

azz

grazie  :Wink: 

EDIT:togli quei cadaveri di atk  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

@fedeliallalinea

una cosa non mi e' chiara...

come fai ad avere due versioni di atk?

iin teoria atk usa solo lo slot 0...

cmq le routine sono da modificare...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> come fai ad avere due versioni di atk?

 

In che senso non ti seguo

----------

## xchris

sembra che tu abbia 2 versioni di atk.

```

etcat -v atk

```

cmq lasciala li...se c'e'  :Smile: 

Che proviamo il nuovo algoritmo appena sembra a posto. (in giornata e' pronto)

ciao

----------

## xchris

alpha13 out

Questa dovrebbe funzionare meglo con gli slot.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sembra che tu abbia 2 versioni di atk.

 

No ne ho solo una

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo e' il mio se puo' servire (unclepine -u -su -v)
> 
> ```
> !!! Psyco not enabled.If you are x86 emerge psyco to speed up ;)
> 
> ...

 

sembra che ci sia anche la 1.2.4

controlla in /var/db/pkg

e magari prova anche la nuova ver..quando hai tempo  :Smile: 

10x

ciap

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sembra che ci sia anche la 1.2.4
> 
> controlla in /var/db/pkg

 

Sono sicuro perche' quando ho dato emerge -C atk mi ha tolto solo la 1.6.1

----------

## xchris

 :Shocked: 

dai un occhio sotto /var/db/pkg...

unclepine satanico?  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> dai un occhio sotto /var/db/pkg...
> 
> unclepine satanico? 

 

Controllato non c'e' la 1.2.4

----------

## xchris

puoi riprovare con -v? e postare la parte iniziale?

10x

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora

```
# ./unclepine -u -su -v 

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-wm/kahakai-0.5.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/pango-1.2.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-meminfo-0.1.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-plugins/alsa-xmms-0.9.12

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-doc/qt-docs-3.1.2

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/cache/edb/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Packages that are unlinked: 9 

        * app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3

        * gnome-base/eel-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gail-1.6.6

        * sys-apps/eject-2.0.13

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r12:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r8:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * x11-libs/pango-1.2.3
```

Poi do un

```
# emerge -C eel
```

Pero dando un emerge -uD world vole rimetterlo

```
# emerge -uDp world --tree

[nomerge      ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-0.5.1  

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.0-r1  

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.3  

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/eel-2.6.2  
```

----------

## xchris

non capisco perche' hai quelle versioni-

pango 1.2.3...

prova un find /var/db/pkg -iname "*.ebuild" | grep pango

e magari un etcat -v pango  :Smile: 

10x

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
# find /var/db/pkg -iname "*.ebuild" | grep pango 

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/pango-1.2.3/pango-1.2.3.ebuild

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/pango-1.4.1/pango-1.4.1.ebuil
```

```
# etcat -v pango

[ Results for search key           : pango ]

[ Candidate applications found : 4 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  x11-libs/pango :

        [   ] 1.4.0 (0)

        [  I] 1.4.1 (0)

        [M~ ] 1.4.1-r1 
```

----------

## xchris

puoi vedere in /var/db/....pango

il file slot?

e' anomalo se hai 2 pacchetti con lo stesso slot installato.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Infatti hanno slot diverso

```
# cat /var/db/pkg/x11-libs/pango-1.2.3/SLOT

1

# cat /var/db/pkg/x11-libs/pango-1.4.1/SLOT 

0
```

----------

## xchris

kk

cmq sia penso sia deprecato il vecchio pango..

solitamente (non credo di sbagliarmi) gli slot sono incrementali.

domani studiero' meglio la situazione.

10x

ciao

EDIT:pure etcat sbaglia a rilevarlo..

----------

## dkmorb

Ciao xchris, l'output dello zio per me è:

```

unclepine -u -su -v

                *********************************************************

                * WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!     *

                * THIS IS AN ALPHA VERSION                              *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             ~ http://www.gechi.it ~

>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-db/firebird-1.0.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/unrar-3.2.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-www/apache-2.0.49-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-portage/gekit-0.1.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-java/ant-1.5.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-doc/qt-docs-3.1.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre3-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.1.90-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/imlib2-1.0.6-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libsamplerate-0.0.14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/faad2-2.0_rc3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/tiff-3.5.7-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/taglib-5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-mail/liberopopsd-0.99.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/liberopopsd-0.0.14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.21-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-p2p/bittornado-5.8.11

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/ruby

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-misc/fnfx-0.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-misc/synaptics-0.13.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.13.4.7.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/aspell-0.50.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/lib-compat-1.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.3.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/indent-2.2.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-cpp/gnomemm-1.2.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/amarok-1.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/madplay-0.14.2b-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/timidity++-2.13.0_rc2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.0_rc2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r1

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Packages that are unlinked: 174

        * app-admin/sudo-1.6.7_p5

        * app-arch/cabextract-0.6

        * app-arch/rar-3.2.0

        * app-arch/rpm-4.0.4-r5

        * app-arch/unrar-3.2.2

        * app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.13.4.7.4

        * app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17

        * app-cdr/kiso-0.4.2

        * app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.15

        * app-doc/chmlib-0.31

        * app-doc/qt-docs-3.1.2

        * app-emulation/bochs-2.1.1

        * app-emulation/wine-20040716

        * app-misc/fnfx-0.2

        * app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.3

        * app-portage/gekit-0.1.5

        * app-sci/klogic-1.61

        * app-sci/pcb-20040530

        * app-text/dgs-0.5.10-r1

        * app-text/htmltidy-4.8.6

        * app-text/sgmltools-lite-3.0.3-r7

        * app-text/texi2html-1.64

        * app-text/xpdf-2.03

        * dev-cpp/gnomemm-1.2.3-r1

        * dev-db/mysqltool-0.95-r3

        * dev-db/pgaccess-0.98.8

        * dev-db/sqlite-3.0.7

        * dev-dotnet/mono-0.31

        * dev-embedded/gpsim-0.21.2

        * dev-embedded/gputils-0.12.2

        * dev-embedded/xgpasm-1.0

        * dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.4.2

        * dev-java/jdbc3-postgresql-7.3

        * dev-java/jmf-bin-2.1.1e

        * dev-java/saxon-bin-7.8

        * dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05

        * dev-lang/fpc-1.9.4

        * dev-lang/ocaml-3.07-r1

        * dev-lang/swig-1.3.22

        * dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

        * dev-libs/icu-2.6

        * dev-libs/libcdio-0.64

        * dev-libs/lzo-1.08

        * dev-libs/tdb-1.0.6

        * dev-libs/ucl-1.01-r1

        * dev-ml/lablgl-1.00

        * dev-ml/lablgtk-1.2.6

        * dev-perl/Apache-DBI-0.92

        * dev-perl/Audio-Tools-0.01

        * dev-perl/Audio-Wav-0.02

        * dev-perl/CGI-3.00

        * dev-perl/Crypt-Blowfish-2.09-r3

        * dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.49

        * dev-perl/Data-Dumper-2.101

        * dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.33

        * dev-perl/ExtUtils-F77-1.14-r1

        * dev-perl/Filter-1.29

        * dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.34-r1

        * dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.03-r2

        * dev-perl/Inline-0.44

        * dev-perl/MIME-Base64-3.00

        * dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.02-r1

        * dev-perl/PDL-2.4.0-r1

        * dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent-1.94

        * dev-perl/Text-Balanced-1.95

        * dev-perl/URI-1.31

        * dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.4-r2

        * dev-perl/digest-base-1.05

        * dev-perl/gtk-perl-0.7008-r9

        * dev-perl/libnet-1.16

        * dev-perl/libvorbis-perl-0.04

        * dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.79

        * dev-ruby/ruby-config-0.2

        * dev-tcltk/tclx-8.3

        * dev-util/calltree-0.9.6

        * dev-util/tmake-1.8-r1

        * dev-util/wxglade-0.3.4

        * dev-util/xmingw-binutils-2.14.90.0.6

        * dev-util/xmingw-gcc-3.4.1-r1

        * dev-util/xmingw-runtime-3.3

        * dev-util/xmingw-w32api-2.5

        * dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2

        * media-gfx/freewrl-1.06

        * media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7

        * media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.6-r1

        * media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1

        * media-libs/faad2-2.0_rc3

        * media-libs/flac-1.1.0

        * media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0

        * media-libs/imlib2-1.0.6-r1

        * media-libs/jbigkit-1.4

        * media-libs/jpeg-mmx-1.1.2-r1

        * media-libs/ladcca-0.4.0

        * media-libs/ladspa-cmt-1.15

        * media-libs/ladspa-sdk-1.12

        * media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1

        * media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8

        * media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4

        * media-libs/libfame-0.9.0

        * media-libs/liblrdf-0.3.7

        * media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1

        * media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1

        * media-libs/libsamplerate-0.0.14

        * media-libs/mpeg-lib-1.3.1-r1

        * media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1

        * media-libs/netpbm-9.12-r4

        * media-libs/portaudio-18.1

        * media-libs/raptor-1.2.0

        * media-libs/speex-1.0

        * media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0-r2

        * media-libs/taglib-5

        * media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0

        * media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2

        * media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc2

        * media-libs/xvid-0.9.1

        * media-plugins/swh-plugins-0.4.2

        * media-plugins/xmms-arts-0.7.1-r1

        * media-plugins/xmms-jack-0.9

        * media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.0_rc2

        * media-sound/amarok-1.0

        * media-sound/audacity-1.2.1

        * media-sound/jack-rack-1.4.3

        * media-sound/madplay-0.14.2b-r2

        * media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r2

        * media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r1

        * media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r1

        * media-sound/timidity++-2.13.0_rc2

        * media-sound/timidity-eawpatches-12-r3

        * media-sound/timidity-shompatches-19960409

        * media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710

        * media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7

        * media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.1.90-r1

        * media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

        * media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre3-r5

        * media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111

        * media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2

        * media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0

        * media-video/transcode-0.6.10

        * media-video/vcdimager-0.7.19

        * media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4

        * net-dialup/wvdial-1.53-r1

        * net-firewall/iptables-1.2.9-r4

        * net-fs/samba-3.0.7-r1

        * net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r3

        * net-libs/wvstreams-3.70-r2

        * net-misc/liberopopsd-0.0.14

        * net-misc/smb4k-0.4.1a

        * net-p2p/bittornado-5.8.11

        * net-p2p/kmldonkey-0.10_pre3

        * net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.21-r1

        * net-print/foomatic-3.0.1

        * net-print/foomatic-db-20040302

        * net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.1

        * net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.1

        * net-www/apache-2.0.49-r3

        * net-www/nvu-0.50

        * sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

        * sys-apps/parted-1.6.6

        * sys-apps/qtparted-0.4.4

        * sys-apps/smartmontools-5.30

        * sys-fs/jfsutils-1.1.3

        * sys-fs/mtools-3.9.9

        * sys-fs/ntfsprogs-1.9.1

        * sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.3.9

        * sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.3

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r6

        * x11-libs/fox-1.2.6-r2

        * x11-libs/gtk+extra-0.99.17

        * x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.2.3-r1

        * x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30-r4

        * x11-misc/synaptics-0.13.3

        * x11-misc/xchm-0.9.5

        * x11-themes/gaim-smileys-20031002

        * x11-themes/mplayer-skins-0.2-r4

```

...e, per ciò che riguarda quello che mi avevi chiesto, uso 

```

Portage 2.0.50-r11 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.4.2, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.8-gentoo-r6)

```

Sono nella melma oltre il collo?   :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

no..

e'  che hai qualche casino con il world file. (o forse e' un bug...)

posta:

```

wc -l /var/lib/portage/world

wc -l /var/cache/edb/world

```

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

@fedliallalinea:

mi posti il file di nautilus sotto /var/cache/edb/dep/...

il file corrispondente alla tua versione  :Smile: 

mi fai anche 

etcat -v eel

etact -v nautilus

p.s.:sto emergendo gnome-light per testare meglio qui

ciao

----------

## [hammerfall]

```
>>> Resolving dependencies

!!! Error in dependencies files :qt:

!!! Cannot continue with corrupted /var/db/pkg
```

.. come posso risolvere questa cosa?? non so perche' ma ho n brutto

presentimento   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ultima release di unclepine

```
unclepine -u -su -v

[...]

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./unclepine", line 1043, in ?

    main()

  File "./unclepine", line 1026, in main

    show_advanced('Packages that are unlinked:',unlinked())

  File "./unclepine", line 671, in unlinked

    results.__delitem__(x)

KeyError: 'app-crypt/gpgme-0.9.0-r1'
```

Mi ha già dato problemi sto piffero di ebuild, cosa pensi si possa fare xchris?

----------

## xchris

@hammerfall: non ti preoccupare eccessivamente  :Smile: . posta + output con l'opzione -v

@deadhead:questo e' un errore che non dovrebbe esserci!Sto lavorando alla routine degli slot... penso che risolvera'...magari posta un po' di output in +

QUest'ultima versione e' un disastro  :Laughing: 

Purtroppo non e' cosi' banale la risoluzione.

Invito tutti a non cancellare pkt! 

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ok, qui c'è tutto

```
emerge info

Portage 2.0.51 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.5.3

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -funroll-loops -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fforce-addr"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config//usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -funroll-loops -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fforce-addr"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acpi acpi4linux alsa arts avi bitmap-fonts bonobo cdparanoia cdr crypt cups curl dga directfb divx4linux dvd encode esd f77 fbcon flac foomaticdb ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icc imagemagick imlib java javascript jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mbox mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis ooo-kde opengl oss pam pcmcia pdflib perl png pnp ppds python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype unicode usb videos wmf wxwindows x86 xine xml xml2 xmms xosd xprint xv xvid zlibvideo_cards_nvidia linguas_it"
```

```
        *********************************************************

                * WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!     *

                * THIS IS AN ALPHA VERSION                              *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             ~ http://www.gechi.it ~

!!! Psyco not enabled.If you are x86 emerge psyco to speed up ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/gkrellm-volume-2.1.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/gkrellmoon-0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.15

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/genkernel-3.0.2c

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/hardened-dev-sources-2.6.7-r9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-tex/latex2html-2002.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-tex/chktex-1.6.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xffm-icons-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-showdesktop-0.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-minicmd-0.2.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-systemload-0.3.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-toys-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfcalendar-0.1.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-netload-0.2.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-systray-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-themes-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-battery-0.2.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xfprint-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xfce4-base-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xfce4-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xfwm4-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: xfce-base/xffm-4.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.2.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/vte-0.11.11

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/pango-1.4.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.2.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/Xaw3d-1.5-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/startup-notification-0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-misc/xsnap-1.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-misc/superkaramba-0.33-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-terms/xterm-196

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.5-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-admin/gkrellm-2.1.28-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-admin/lcap-0.0.6-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-admin/superadduser-1.0.7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-admin/fam-2.7.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-admin/logrotate-3.6.5-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-admin/localepurge-0.2-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-dicts/aspell-it-0.53.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-dicts/aspell-en-0.51.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/gpgme-0.9.0-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.16-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/gnupg-1.2.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/hashalot-0.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/johntheripper-1.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-themes/xmms-themes-0.0.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-themes/baghira-0.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-themes/mplayer-skins-0.2-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-themes/fusionx-aqua-1.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/librsvg-2.6.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.8.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.6.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/gail-1.6.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.6.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: mail-mta/ssmtp-2.60.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/rar-3.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/unrar-3.4.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/cabextract-1.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/cpio-2.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r10

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/tar-1.14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/zip-2.3-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/gv-3.5.8-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/dos2unix-3.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/jadetex-3.12

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/ggv-2.6.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/gsview-4.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/ghostscript-afpl-8.14-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/opensp-1.5-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/sgmltools-lite-3.0.3-r7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/aiksaurus-0.15-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/gpdf-0.132

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.65.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/xpdf-3.00-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/rcs-5.7-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/dgs-0.5.10-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/mgv-3.1.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/acroread-5.09

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/psutils-1.17

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/recode-3.6-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/noweb-2.9-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/a2ps-4.13c-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-firewall/iptables-1.2.11-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-portage/genlop-0.20.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-portage/ufed-0.34

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-portage/esearch-0.6.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-portage/mirrorselect-0.84

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/bin86-0.16.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.6-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/libperl-5.8.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/gnuconfig-20040214

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/bc-1.06-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/bison-1.875

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/m4-1.4.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-devel/make-3.80-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/arts-1.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kde-env-3-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20021129-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-0.8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: mail-client/mailx-support-20030215

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre10

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-gfx/gphoto2-2.1.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-gfx/gwenview-1.0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.0.7.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-gfx/gqview-1.5.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-dns/libidn-0.3.7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-ftp/gftp-2.0.16-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-ftp/kbear-2.1.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-p2p/dclib-0.3.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-p2p/dc-gui-0.80

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-p2p/valknut-0.3.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-p2p/dctc-0.85.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-nds/portmap-5b-r8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-www/links-2.1_pre15

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-www/lynx-2.8.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.21

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-www/mplayerplug-in-0.91

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-www/netscape-flash-6.0.81

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0_pre-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libao-0.8.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.5-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/lcms-1.12

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/glut-3.7.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/t1lib-5.0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/netpbm-10.20

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/flac-1.1.0-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/openal-20040817

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/jpeg-mmx-1.1.2-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libungif-4.1.0.1b

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/faad2-2.0-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libdvdplay-1.0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/taglib-1.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libggi-2.0.1-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libpng-1.2.7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/xvid-0.9.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libexif-0.5.12-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.5-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libgii-0.8.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/musicbrainz-2.0.2-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libogg-1.1.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libmng-1.0.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/freetype-2.1.5-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libfame-0.9.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/tiff-3.6.1-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/at-3.1.8-r9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/pam-login-3.14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/less-382-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/man-1.5m-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/eject-2.0.13

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/sed-4.0.9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/vixie-cron-3.0.1-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/parted-1.6.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/cpufreqd-1.1.2-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/portage-2.0.51

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/speedfreq-0.7.2-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/acpid-1.0.2-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/acpi-0.06-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/x86info-1.12b

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/qingy-0.5.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/mdadm-1.6.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/shadow-4.0.4.1-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/ed-0.2-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/powernowd-0.90

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.4-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/baselayout-1.10.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/sysvinit-2.85-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/help2man-1.29

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/qtparted-0.4.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/cronbase-0.3.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/psmisc-21.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/hotplug-20040401

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/man-pages-1.67

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/util-linux-2.12-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/smartmontools-5.30

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/texinfo-4.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/dbus-0.22-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/lsof-4.68

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/fbset-2.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.0-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/file-4.10

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/hdparm-5.7-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/procps-3.2.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/which-2.16

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-boot/grub-0.94-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/pam-0.77

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/readline-4.3-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/db-1.85-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/slang-1.4.9-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/libaal-1.0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/pwdb-0.62

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-libs/liblockfile-1.03-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-libs/libsoup-1.99.28

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-libs/gnet-2.0.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-mail/mailbase-0.00-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-mail/mailwrapper-0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/wget-1.9-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/iputils-021109-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/openssh-3.8.1_p1-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/curl-7.12.0-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-print/hpijs-1.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-print/cups-1.1.20-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-print/foomatic-db-20040302

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-print/foomatic-3.0.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-office/lyx-1.3.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-office/openoffice-1.1.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-wm/xpde-0.5.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-java/java-config-1.2.10

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-lang/nasm-0.98.38

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-lang/icc-7.1.006

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-lang/tk-8.4.6-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-lang/tcl-8.4.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-lang/python-2.3.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-lang/perl-5.8.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/ucl-1.01-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libevocosm-2.5.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/lzo-1.08-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/glib-2.4.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libpcre-4.5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libcdio-0.64

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libol-0.3.14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libunicode-0.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libcroco-0.5.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/dbh-1.0.18

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/cdk-4.9.10.20020809

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.11

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.1.94

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libcoyotl-3.0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libusb-0.1.8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/atk-1.6.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-libs/expat-1.95.7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.02-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/Audio-Tools-0.01

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/Time-Duration-1.02

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.21

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/Test-Harness-2.30

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/Test-1.24

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/Audio-Wav-0.02

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/Storable-2.07-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.510

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/Event-0.87

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/gtk-perl-0.7008-r11

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-perl/libvorbis-perl-0.04

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/gtk-doc-1.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/dialog-0.9_beta20031002

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/colorgcc-1.3.2-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/screem-0.11.7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/anjuta-1.2.2-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/intltool-0.30

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/gperf-3.0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-util/cvs-1.11.17

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-python/pyrex-0.9.2.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-python/pygtk-2.3.94

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-benchmarks/acovea-4.0.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-editors/nano-1.3.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-editors/quanta-3.2.3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.35

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/ntfsprogs-1.9.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/reiser4progs-1.0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.18

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.6.13

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/progsreiserfs-0.3.0.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/raidtools-1.00.3-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/jfsutils-1.1.4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-fs/dosfstools-2.10-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-shells/sash-3.7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-shells/bash-2.05b-r9

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-fonts/corefonts-1-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-fonts/freefonts-0.10-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/esound-0.2.34

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r5

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.6

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.6a

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/lame-3.96.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/sox-12.17.5-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-sound/ogmtools-1.4.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/xvid4conf-1.12

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/transcode-0.6.11

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/vcdimager-0.7.19

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/dvdrip-0.50.18

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/xine-ui-0.9.23-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-extra/libgsf-1.9.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-extra/gal-1.99.11

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.6.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-extra/acme-2.4.2-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.0.10-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-dialup/pptpclient-1.3.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r14

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: games-misc/fortune-mod-it-1.51

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: games-misc/fortune-mod-bofh-excuses-1.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: games-misc/cowsay-3.03

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: games-util/uz2unpack-0.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-plugins/xmms-infinity-0.5.8

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-plugins/xmms-volnorm-0.4.1-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-plugins/xmms-status-plugin-1.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: net-analyzer/fping-2.4_beta2-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: games-action/bzflag-1.10.6.20040515-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: games-arcade/tuxracer-0.61-r3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: games-fps/ut2004-3323

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./unclepine", line 1043, in ?

    main()

  File "./unclepine", line 1026, in main

    show_advanced('Packages that are unlinked:',unlinked())

  File "./unclepine", line 671, in unlinked

    results.__delitem__(x)

KeyError: 'app-crypt/gpgme-0.9.0-r1'

```

[/code]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @fedliallalinea:
> 
> mi posti il file di nautilus sotto /var/cache/edb/dep/...

 

Non ho nautilus installato

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mi fai anche 
> 
> etcat -v eel
> 
> etact -v nautilus

 

```
# etcat -v eel

[ Results for search key           : eel ]

[ Candidate applications found : 6 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  gnome-base/eel :

        [   ] 1.0.2-r3 (1)

        [   ] 2.4.2 (2)

        [   ] 2.6.0 (2)

        [M~ ] 2.6.1 (2)

        [  I] 2.6.2 (2)

        [M~ ] 2.8.0 (2)
```

----------

## xchris

@fedeliallalinea:

sei sicuro?

quando hai postato emerge -Dupt si vedeva nautilus..

@deadhead: ma sei root??? come e' possibile che non trovi le dipendenze per tutti quei pacchetti..

ciao

EDIT:non serve neanche essere root... ma la dir /var/cache/edb/dep c'e'?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Errore mio

```
# cat /var/cache/edb/dep/gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.3

>=dev-libs/glib-2.3 >=x11-libs/pango-1.2 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.3 >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.7 =gnome-base/ee

l-2.6.2* >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.5.1 >=media-sound/esound-0.2.27 >=gnome-base/gconf-2 >=gnome-base/

libgnome-2.6 >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6 >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.2 >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3

.10 >=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.2 >=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.2 >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.0.1 >=gnome-base/

orbit-2.4 >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.5 dev-libs/popt app-admin/fam sys-apps/eject cups? ( net

-print/libgnomecups net-print/gnome-cups-manager ) !gstreamer? ( oggvorbis? ( media-sound/vorbis-too

ls ) ) gstreamer? ( >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.8 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8 mad? ( >=media-plugins/g

st-plugins-mad-0.8 ) oggvorbis? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8 >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vo

rbis-0.8 ) ) sys-devel/gettext >=dev-util/intltool-0.29 >=app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.11 >=dev-util/pk

gconfig-0.12.0 >=sys-apps/sed-4 !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

>=dev-libs/glib-2.3 >=x11-libs/pango-1.2 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.3 >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.7 =gnome-base/ee

l-2.6.2* >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.5.1 >=media-sound/esound-0.2.27 >=gnome-base/gconf-2 >=gnome-base/

libgnome-2.6 >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6 >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.2 >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3

.10 >=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.2 >=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.2 >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.0.1 >=gnome-base/

orbit-2.4 >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.5 dev-libs/popt app-admin/fam sys-apps/eject cups? ( net

-print/libgnomecups net-print/gnome-cups-manager ) !gstreamer? ( oggvorbis? ( media-sound/vorbis-too

ls ) ) gstreamer? ( >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.8 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8 mad? ( >=media-plugins/g

st-plugins-mad-0.8 ) oggvorbis? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8 >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vo

rbis-0.8 ) )

0

mirror://gnome/sources/nautilus/2.6/nautilus-2.6.3.tar.bz2

http://www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus/

GPL-2 LGPL-2 FDL-1.1

A filemanager for the Gnome2 desktop

x86 ~ppc alpha sparc hppa amd64 ~ia64 mips

libtool gnome.org debug fdo-mime gnome2 eutils

oggvorbis cups gstreamer mad debug debug

>=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.1.91 x11-themes/gnome-theme
```

```
# etcat -v nautilus

[ Results for search key           : nautilus ]

[ Candidate applications found : 7 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  gnome-base/nautilus :

        [   ] 1.0.6-r9 (0)

        [   ] 2.4.2 (0)

        [   ] 2.6.0 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.6.1 (0)

        [  I] 2.6.3 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.6.3-r1 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.8.0 (0)
```

----------

## xchris

prova a fare un emerge sync..

non riesco a capire..

ti manca la dipendenza eel ! e poi ziopino lo vuole rimuovere chiaramente.

perche' pero' portage poi lo rivuole mettere???   :Shocked: 

magari vedi se sotto /usr/portage nell'ebuild c'e' eel nelle dipendenze.

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @deadhead: ma sei root??? come e' possibile che non trovi le dipendenze per tutti quei pacchetti..
> 
> ciao
> 
> EDIT:non serve neanche essere root... ma la dir /var/cache/edb/dep c'e'?

 Si, sono root.

La cartella c'è e dentro c'è un time stamp e la cartella usr

sentro quella usr c'è local e portage e dentro quelle cartelle TAAANTI file.

L'unica cosa chè ho cambiato di recente è stata il portage, 2.0.51, che da ieri è stabile.

----------

## xchris

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sentro quella usr c'è local e portage e dentro quelle cartelle TAAANTI file.
> 
> 

 

urca...

una marea  :Smile: 

alpha14 out..

Non e' perfetta ma vorrei correggere alcuni errori grossolani di questa alpha13 (sfigata..che caso)  

ciao

----------

## dkmorb

Eccoti servito, xchris:

```

katzen root # wc -l /var/lib/portage/world

81 /var/lib/portage/world

katzen root # wc -l /var/cache/edb/world

81 /var/cache/edb/world

```

Grazie dell'interessamento!   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

di nulla  :Smile: 

sei pur sempre un tester no?  :Smile: 

controlla se i 2 file sono identici (o se addirittura uno e' un symlink dell'alto)

ciao

EDIT:magari postalo

----------

## dkmorb

Sti c***i, xchris: avevi ragione; guarda qui:

```

katzen root # ll /var/lib/portage/world

-rw-rw----  1 root portage 1528 Oct 21 13:35 /var/lib/portage/world

katzen root # ll /var/cache/edb/world

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root 23 Jun 19 16:11 /var/cache/edb/world -> ../../lib/portage/world

```

Come mi devo comportare?

Ciao

----------

## Raffo

finalmente ho trovato il tempo per testarlo...nn so se serve ma posto cmq l'output di unclepine -u -su -v:

```

                *********************************************************

                * WARNING!! EXPERIMENTAL! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!     *

                * THIS IS AN ALPHA VERSION                              *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             ~ http://www.gechi.it ~

!!! Psyco not enabled.If you are x86 emerge psyco to speed up ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.7_rc3

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/acl-2.2.13-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/musicbrainz-2.0.2-r2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-java/sun-java3d-bin-1.3.2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-cpuinfo-0.1.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-networkinfo-0.1.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-diskinfo-0.1.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/desklet-meminfo-0.1.4-r1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-lg3d/lookingglass-0.5

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Packages that are unlinked: 54 

        * app-admin/addpatches-0.2

        * app-admin/gkrellm-1.2.13:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * app-admin/sudo-1.6.7_p5

        * app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.16

        * app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14

        * app-shells/csh-1.29-r3

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2

        * app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

        * dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2

        * dev-java/avalon-logkit-bin-1.2.2

        * dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.1

        * dev-java/bsh-2.0_beta1-r1

        * dev-java/commons-logging-1.0.4

        * dev-java/jai-bin-1.1.2-r2

        * dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0

        * dev-java/log4j-1.2.8-r1

        * dev-java/sun-java3d-bin-1.3.2

        * dev-libs/libunicode-0.4-r1

        * dev-libs/nucleo-0.1

        * dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.33

        * dev-perl/ExtUtils-F77-1.14-r1

        * dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1

        * dev-perl/Filter-1.29

        * dev-perl/Inline-0.44-r1

        * dev-perl/PDL-2.4.0-r1

        * dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent-1.94

        * dev-perl/Test-Harness-2.30

        * dev-perl/Text-Balanced-1.95

        * dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.4-r2

        * dev-perl/digest-base-1.05

        * dev-perl/gtk-perl-0.7008-r11

        * kde-base/arts-1.2.3:  alternative unneeded package in system packages

        * media-gfx/gimp-1.2.5:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * media-libs/fnlib-0.5-r1

        * media-libs/hermes-1.3.2-r2

        * media-libs/mpeg-lib-1.3.1-r1

        * media-libs/musicbrainz-2.0.2-r2

        * media-plugins/xmms-find-0.5.1

        * media-plugins/xmms-shell-0.99.3-r3

        * media-sound/aumix-2.8-r2

        * media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r2

        * net-mail/mailwrapper-0.1

        * sys-apps/acl-2.2.13-r1

        * sys-apps/attr-2.4.7-r1

        * sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.6

        * sys-devel/pmake-1.45-r4

        * sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.7:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.8.1:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-libs/libtermcap-compat-1.2.3-r1

        * x11-lg3d/lookingglass-0.5

        * x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.2.3-r1

        * x11-misc/habak-0.2.1

        * x11-misc/xdaliclock-2.20

        * x11-terms/aterm-0.4.2-r9

```

----------

## xchris

 *dkmorb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come mi devo comportare?
> 
> Ciao

 

non ti allarmare... e' abbastanza normale

lascialo pure cosi'

magari postalo  :Smile: 

cia

----------

## xchris

@raffo:

non posso dire io se si comporta correttamente.

Dovresti vedere tu se spara fuori cose assurde o meno  :Smile: 

consiglio prima di rimuovere di fare un quickpkg... cosi' da non perdere tempo a rimetterlo poi  :Smile: 

magari confronatlo con un emerge -p --depclean (non saranno identici ma non dovrebbero dare risultati completamente diversi)

ciao

----------

## Raffo

posto l'output di xmerge -p depclean:

```
Calculating depclean dependencies ... done!

                                

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

                                

 dev-perl/ExtUtils-F77          

    selected: 1.14-r1           

   protected: none              

     omitted: none              

                                

 media-sound/mpg123

    selected: 0.59s-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/libreadline-java

    selected: 0.8.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/bsh

    selected: 2.0_beta1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/digest-base

    selected: 1.05

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/sun-java3d-bin

    selected: 1.3.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/libtermcap-compat

    selected: 1.2.3-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-mail/mailwrapper

    selected: 0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-admin/sudo

    selected: 1.6.7_p5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/avalon-logkit-bin

    selected: 1.2.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/xmms-find

    selected: 0.5.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-crypt/cryptplug

    selected: 0.3.16

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-misc/habak

    selected: 0.2.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/gtk-perl

    selected: 0.7008-r11

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-misc/xdaliclock

    selected: 2.20

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Text-Balanced

    selected: 1.95

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Filter

    selected: 1.29

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/xmms-shell

    selected: 0.99.3-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-admin/addpatches

    selected: 0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/PDL

    selected: 2.4.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/commons-logging

    selected: 1.0.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-python/pyxmms

    selected: 2.02

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/mpeg-lib

    selected: 1.3.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/jai-bin

    selected: 1.1.2-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Inline

    selected: 0.44-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/lm-sensors

    selected: 2.8.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libunicode

    selected: 0.4-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Test-Harness

    selected: 2.30

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/XML-Writer

    selected: 0.4-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/ant-core

    selected: 1.6.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/log4j

    selected: 1.2.8-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-shells/csh

    selected: 1.29-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent

    selected: 1.94

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/hermes

    selected: 1.3.2-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/File-Spec

    selected: 0.84-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/pmake

    selected: 1.45-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Digest-MD5

    selected: 2.33

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/fnlib

    selected: 0.5-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/sun-jdk

    selected: 1.5.0_beta2 1.4.2.06

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/aumix

    selected: 2.8-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-terms/aterm

    selected: 0.4.2-r9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/attr

    selected: 2.4.7-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/nucleo

    selected: 0.1

   protected: none

    omitted: none

 sys-apps/acl

    selected: 2.2.13-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/blackdown-jre

    selected: 1.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   557

Packages in world:    121

Packages in system:   66

Unique package names: 501

Required packages:    510

Number to remove:     45

```

a occhio mi sembrano molto simili, cmq ci guardo meglio  :Wink: 

ah, al momento mi sfugge cosa è un quickpkg, rinfrescami la memoria  :Laughing: 

p.s. ho postato la lista solo per completezza, se appesantisce troppo il topic dopo edito...

----------

## xchris

quickpg serve per creare un binario.

supponiamo che devo rimuovere lopster...

quickpkg lopster

crea il binario

se poi ti accorgi che non dovevi cancellarlo...

emerge -k lopster (--oneshot)

usa --oneshot se vuoi essere sicuro che non vada nel world file.

MI RACCOMANDO.

Unclepine e emerge -depclean sono molto sensibili al world file.

Se il world file e' incompleto puo' rimuovere pacchetti emersi in qualche modo  :Smile:  (tipo quelli emerge /usr/portage/-...../.../..ebuild

ADDENZIONE  :Very Happy: 

ciao

EDIT:la prossima volta use emerge -p --depclean | grep "/" (anche se si perde le versioni)

----------

## xchris

un consiglio...

forse e' meglio non mostrare proprio i pacchetti da rimuovere nel world file o system? (sarebbe + safe)

in realta se viene usata l'opzione -x non vengono cmq passati....pero' pero'...

che ne dite?

----------

## Raffo

nn c'è un modo per creare una lista dei pacchetti da rimuovere? nel senso magari ridireziono l'output di unclepine verso un file che modifico secondo le mie esigenze e poi do in pasto o allo zio o al solito xmerge -C per rimuovere i pacchetti...

----------

## xchris

certo..

ricorda che i pacchetti in world o system cmq non vengono passati.

unclepine -u -su -v -x > elenco

----------

## Raffo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> certo..
> 
> ricorda che i pacchetti in world o system cmq non vengono passati.
> 
> unclepine -u -su -v -x > elenco

 

ok questo si, ma per unmergere la lista dopo averla modificata?? dovrebbe bastare xmerge -C, ma come faccio a fargli leggere la lista??

----------

## xchris

puoi usare 

```

emerge -C `cat elenco`

```

ATTENZIONE!!! (scusa ma e' alquanto inportante)

ciao

----------

## Raffo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> puoi usare 
> 
> ATTENZIONE!!! (scusa ma e' alquanto inportante)

 

attenzione? a cosa?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

scherzo su   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> un consiglio...
> 
> forse e' meglio non mostrare proprio i pacchetti da rimuovere nel world file o system? (sarebbe + safe)
> 
> in realta se viene usata l'opzione -x non vengono cmq passati....pero' pero'...
> ...

 

A me piace così   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

```
root@INSPIRON8600 # ./unclepine -u -su -v

[C U T output inutile]

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Packages that are unlinked: 27

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r2

        * app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2

        * dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.1

        * dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

        * dev-libs/libunicode-0.4-r1

        * dev-perl/Audio-Tools-0.01

        * dev-perl/Audio-Wav-0.02

        * dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.02-r1

        * dev-perl/libvorbis-perl-0.04

        * dev-python/pyxml-0.8.3

        * dev-util/gtk-doc-1.1

        * gnome-base/gail-1.6.6

        * gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * gnome-extra/gal-1.99.11

        * gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.0.10-r1

        * media-libs/musicbrainz-2.0.2-r2:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.3

        * media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.6

        * media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r2

        * media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4

        * net-libs/gnet-2.0.5

        * net-libs/libsoup-1.99.28

        * net-mail/mailwrapper-0.1

        * sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.3 

```

 Almeno ora qualche cosa in output me lo da  :Smile: , dottò cosa ne pensa  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

ahem..

analizzare la tua box e' un impresa LOL

hai 3k pacchetti in Overlay  :Smile: 

cmq come dicevo prima... e' difficile per me dire se e' corretto o meno..

Dovresti essere tu a valutare se i risultati sono attendibili.

Potresti provare a rimuovere 1 pkt alla volta (facendo prima quickpkg) e provare poi con emerge -Dupt world se lo rivuole mettere.

Dura la vita dei tester  :Smile: 

Ringrazio tutti per le prove! 10x

ciao

----------

## xchris

ho installato l'ultimo portage...

penso che ziopino non sia contento.

a voi cosa da 

ls -l /var/cache/edb/dep

ma hanno spostato pure qui? 

piu' tardi correggo lo zio

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a voi cosa da 
> 
> ls -l /var/cache/edb/dep
> ...

 

```

gutter@morpheus ~ $ ls -l /var/cache/edb/dep/

total 4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    32 Oct 22 10:50 timestamp.chk

drwxrwsr-x  3 root portage 72 Oct 21 10:19 usr

```

----------

## xchris

esatto!

non so quando..hanno spostato tutto sotto.

Fra un po' uploado la versione corretta.

Attualmente legge le vecchie dipendenze (come faceva qualche alpha fa  :Smile: )

ciao

----------

## xchris

uploadata alpha15

ora mi spiego la sfilza di deadhead  :Smile: 

dovrebbe andare senza problemi su portage vecchio (ma buono) e il nuovo (no comment)

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: x11-plugins/wmnd-0.4.10

............tutti i miei pacchetti.....................

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: games-arcade/tuxracer-0.61-r3

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Packages that are unlinked: 5 

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r2

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r2

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10:  alternative unneeded package  in world file

```

A parte il fatto che docbook (tutte le versioni) è richiesto (emerge -pvDu lo rivuole se lo disinstallo), mi chiedo cosa siano tutti quelli  !!! "Switching to /var/db/pkg for"...

prima (ero rimasto alla 12 se non sbaglio) non me li dava (o me ne dava giusto due o tre), ora invece mi elenca praricamente tutti i pacchetti installati...

Cosa significa? Che succede? Come mai la 12 funzionava perfettamente mentre la 15 da questa roba?

P.S. uso x86 stabile, quindi ho da poco aggiornato al nuovo portage...

----------

## xchris

mi posti le righe iniziali?

dove dice "reading dependencies"

questo portage nuovo mi fara' impazzire...

hai lanciato emerge metadata?

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mi posti le righe iniziali?
> 
> dove dice "reading dependencies"
> 
> questo portage nuovo mi fara' impazzire...
> ...

 

```
>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files

```

Intendi queste righe iniziali?   :Rolling Eyes:  dopo questo comincia la sfilza che ti ho già postato e che sinceramente mi sembra troppo lunga per postare due volte   :Wink: 

A occhio e croce penso che siano praticamente tutti i miei pacchetti (se vuoi  posso fare un diff con qpkg -I per vedere quali eventualmente ne sono esclusi)

Cosa è questa dicitura "switching to" ? mi dispiace ma ultimamente sono stato un po' preso e non ho tenuto d'occhi lo sviluppo del tool troppo da vicino...  :Embarassed: 

Ho fatto il sync.... emerge metadata è quello che fa automaticamente dopo aver finito in sync vero è proprio no?

Comunque dopo aver installato il nuovo portage (ma nel frattempo è uscito anche un upgrade e ho fatto diversi sync) ho dato emerge metadata perchè era troppo lento...

----------

## xchris

guarda che non stai usando l'ultimissima...

quella riga nel alpha15 e' diversa...

 :Smile: 

ciao

EDIT:di default ora lo zio legge da /var/cache/edb/dep per le dipendenze... quando non lo trova va a leggere da /var/db/pkg

----------

## Cazzantonio

OOOPS!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

sorry, funziona più che bene...

Sai cosa? Visto che di utenti idioti (e chiedo l'attenuante della stupidità conclamata) ce ne sono tanti, non è che potresti far stampare la versione di unclepine quando lo esegui come prima riga? Costa una riga di codice e ti prometto che grazie a quella non sporcherò più questo thread con post inutili   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

non c'e' pb  :Wink: 

magari metto la versione appena parte almeno risulta + evidente  :Smile: 

quindi ora sembra coretto come output?

prova anche -sv -sw

ciao

EDIT:magari edita il post kmetrico e cancella un po' di righe  :Smile:  e mettici un bel CUT

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> uploadata alpha15
> 
> ora mi spiego la sfilza di deadhead 
> 
> dovrebbe andare senza problemi su portage vecchio (ma buono) e il nuovo (no comment)
> ...

 Adesso ho capito, anche io.   :Embarassed:  Effettivamente avevo anche provato a fare un giro con etcat, ma sparandomi fuori tutti quegli OVERLAY non ci avevo fatto caso. Mah...

----------

## xchris

quando poi hai tempo prova a rilanciare... e vediamo come va  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

La funzione -sw è molto carina, come avevo già visto in precedenza...

Se ci fosse stata qualche mese fa avrei evitato di perdere un pomeriggio a sfogliare il word file pacchetto per pacchetto...   :Very Happy: 

Soprattutto è ottimo perchè ordina alfabeticamente il world file che invece è parecchio mischiato di suo

La funzione -sv è invece fondamentale nel nuovo portage che non usa più il file virtuals 

Io sto continuando ad usare unclepine -du ogni volta che disintallo un pacchetto, e ancora non mi ha mai dato errori di sorta, come del resto la funzione -u (tranne quando mi ci metto io con la mia idiozia   :Laughing:  )

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

solo ieri dopo 1 mese (!!!) ho avuto modo di provarlo del tutto, e devo dire che ormai hai passato il limite della decenza  :Razz: 

scherzi a parte, ho fatto i miei soliti stress-test con cicli e menate simili, stranamente ha retto (strano dirai te), quindi per il momento nessun bug. se trovo cose strane stai sicuro che te lo segnalo.

e grazie per il lavoro che hai svolto finora (sto latitando, lo so.. colpa dell'universita'  :Sad: )

----------

## fctk

chiedo scusa ma non ho proprio il tempo di leggermi 17 pagine di 3d... ma vorrei lo stesso provare lo script...

ho dato questo comando:

```
# ./unclepine -u
```

e come risultato ottengo:

```

Packages that are unlinked: 24 

        * app-admin/fam-2.7.0

        * app-text/yodl-1.31.18

        * dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r1

        * gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

        * gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3

        * net-nds/portmap-5b-r8

        * net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.18

        * net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.8

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r14:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r7:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.3

        * x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2

        * x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

        * x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5

```

a prima vista non mi pare ci sia alcun pacchetto importante da rimuovere ma quel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 compare nella lista... e dato che uso quel kernel non voglio assolutamente rimuoverlo (anche se ce n'è uno + aggiornato). come posso fare?

----------

## xchris

@Cazzantonio: sono contento che almeno ad uno funzioni  :Smile: 

@Fonderia: non ti piace proprio la mucca eh  :Very Happy:  (cmq so che riuscirai ad inchiodarlo)

@fctk:

la prossima volta lancialo anche con -su (quasi quasi lo metto di default..disattivabile con -m)

Diciamo che e' un po' + conservativo con -su.

Per la questione dei kernel mi ero ripromesso di filtrare sui kernel..

cmq.. anche utilizzando la funzione -x per fare il pipe verso altri comandi esclude in automatico ogni pacchetto in system e in world. (in questi casi si deve fare a mano...visto la delicatezza)

In che senso non c'e' nessun pacchetto importante da rimuovere?

Sta fornendo risultati sbagliati?

ciao e grazie a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## fctk

 *xchris wrote:*   

> la prossima volta lancialo anche con -su (quasi quasi lo metto di default..disattivabile con -m)
> 
> Diciamo che e' un po' + conservativo con -su.

 

ecco cosa restituisce ./unclepine -u -su:

```
Packages that are unlinked: 25 

        * app-admin/fam-2.7.0

        * app-text/yodl-1.31.18

        * dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.8

        * dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r1

        * gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1

        * gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2

        * gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1

        * gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1-r1

        * gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

        * gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3

        * net-nds/portmap-5b-r8

        * net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.18

        * net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.8

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r14:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r7:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.3

        * x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2

        * x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

        * x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5
```

25 pacchetti invece di 24... ma non era + conservativo?  :Smile: 

 *xchris wrote:*   

> In che senso non c'e' nessun pacchetto importante da rimuovere?
> 
> Sta fornendo risultati sbagliati?

 

si mi sono spiegato male... volevo dire che guardando la lista di pacchetti che unclepine vorrebbe rimuovere non mi pare di riconoscerne alcuno indispensabile al sistema oppure installato personalmente...

----------

## xchris

 *fctk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 25 pacchetti invece di 24... ma non era + conservativo? 
> 
> 

 

in linea di massima si...

tieni conto pero' che un emerge sync tra i 2 potrebbe anche avere sbloccato qualche pacchetto.

magari provali di seguito..

ciao

----------

## xchris

alpha16 out

vento di novità..

aggiunta funzione -di (deps-inspect)

in un colpo solo mostra dipendenze dirette e inverse.

Se lanciato con + argomenti e' cumulativo.

Saranno mostrate 3 colonne.

1° dipendenze inverse

2° pacchetti specificati in input

3° dipendenze dirette

Ma la grossa novita'..e' la console.

-ic (--interactive-console)

E' in stadio alfa...ma di +  :Smile: 

Ho voluto cmq rilasciarla per avere un po' di feedback.

Funziona cosi...

Bisogna specificare in partenza i parametri fissi (tipo -su -cu -pd...)

e poi si possono usare le solite azioni.

Vantaggio?

La velocita'...se volete ispezionare dipendenze dirette,inverse il world o qualunque azione di ziopino sara' tutto eseguito in poco tempo perche' il database rimane in memoria.

Chiaramente se fate un emerge mentre la console e' attiva...lo zio (stupido) non puo' saperlo...quindi megliio bloccarlo e rilanciarlo.

le opzione -c,-nc,-x non hanno effetto se lanciate in console.

Fatemi sapere  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non ho ancora ben chiaro l'output di -di, a parte il fatto che serve uno schermo a 1280x1024 per vederlo tutto   :Smile:  (le colonne sono un po' larghine...)

L'interactive console è un ficata!!!   :Very Happy:  (solo c'è modo di uscirne a parte un ctrl-c?) Diventerà la mia feature preferita!

E grazie infinite per l'output della versione.... spero di non sbagliare più adesso...   :Embarassed: 

Non vorrei sembrare adulatorio, ma non pensi che unclepine sia già "quasi" stabile? Mi sembra che ormai di bug ne siano rimasti pochini (ha retto egregiamente anche l'aggiornamento di portage...). Di sicuro pochissimi rispetto ad altri tool "ufficiali" del gentoolkit (e non voglio fare nomi)

A me personalmente non ha ancora cannato niente, a parte gli errori causati dalla mie "distrazioni"

Io lo proporrei addirittura agli sviluppatori di portage per metterlo in gentoolkit!  :Wink: 

E' un tool esageratamente utile per fare mautenzione alla propria distro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non ho ancora ben chiaro l'output di -di, a parte il fatto che serve uno schermo a 1280x1024 per vederlo tutto   (le colonne sono un po' larghine...)

 

nel mezzo trovi la tua selezione (non serve a nulla...era solo per chiarezza)

Nella prima trovi i pacchetti che hanno bisogno della tua selezione (-db)

Nella terza trovi le dipendenze dirette (-df)

La dimensione delle colonne viene calcolata runtime proprio per limitare al massimo...(e' vero... lavoro con 1280x1024)

Potrei togliere la seconda colonna o togliere proprio la funzione.

Sentiamo anche altri pareri.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'interactive console è un ficata!!!   (solo c'è modo di uscirne a parte un ctrl-c?) Diventerà la mia feature preferita!
> 
> E grazie infinite per l'output della versione.... spero di non sbagliare più adesso...  
> ...

 

sono contento che ti piaccia  :Smile: 

e' molto giovane e c'e' da lavorare ancora.

(vorrei fare anche del logging su file esterno)

Al momento si esce con ctrl-c... magari metto un quit,exit

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non vorrei sembrare adulatorio, ma non pensi che unclepine sia già "quasi" stabile? Mi sembra che ormai di bug ne siano rimasti pochini (ha retto egregiamente anche l'aggiornamento di portage...). Di sicuro pochissimi rispetto ad altri tool "ufficiali" del gentoolkit (e non voglio fare nomi)
> 
> A me personalmente non ha ancora cannato niente, a parte gli errori causati dalla mie "distrazioni"
> ...

 

posso solo ringraziarti ...pero':

-verso l'alpha13 sono venuti fuori dei bei bachi sugli slot

-nel tuo caso...probabilmente non hai un installazione molto complessa e relativamente giovane.

-proporla agli sviluppatori mi sembra pretenzioso per uno script che loro avrebbero potuto fare in 1/6 del codice che io ho scritto. (perche' non ho usato le loro classi native...e mi sarei risparmiato grandi fatiche)

Attualmente lo zio usa solo 4,5 funzioni di portage..

Tieni conto che una parte delle routine ha ancora delle "assunzioni" per semplificarmi la vita.Queste mie "assunzioni" penso che influiscano in maniera molto limitata (entro il 2-3% dei casi)..pero' ci sono...(portano cmq a risultati conservativi)

alias... non e' perfetto.

Poi... lo ziopino si basa sugli ebuild.... e gli ebuild sono spesso cannati!

Tieni conto poi dell'utima cosa....

E' il mio terzo script python... di sicuro non e' il massimo della vita come codice.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' il mio terzo script python... di sicuro non e' il massimo della vita come codice.

 

Finchè funziona può anche essere scritto con i piedi...   :Wink: 

Comunque hai ragione a dire che la mia installazione è relativamente pulita.... e il merito è delo ziopino!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Finchè funziona può anche essere scritto con i piedi...  
> 
> 

 

si e no  :Smile: 

un sw scritto male e' difficile da mantenere e debuggare.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque hai ragione a dire che la mia installazione è relativamente pulita.... e il merito è delo ziopino!  

 

ok ok  :Smile: 

Sono contento!

P.S.:sto sistemando la console un po'... exit,quit l'help... qualche controllo in +...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> si e no 
> 
> un sw scritto male e' difficile da mantenere e debuggare.

 

Sono d'accordo poi se un giorno sara' qualcuno d'altro a mantenerlo? Con un codice pulito sara' facile

----------

## xchris

appena ho tempo per sistemare un po' la console  pensavo di passare alla beta1 e di darlo in pasto al forum internazionale..

che ne dite?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> appena ho tempo per sistemare un po' la console  pensavo di passare alla beta1 e di darlo in pasto al forum internazionale..
> 
> che ne dite?

 

Direi che se te la senti e' perfetto  :Very Happy:  . A me pare abbastanza stabile per proporlo

EDIT: fai anche un po' di pubblicita' del gekit quando passi alla beta1 io rifaccio l'ebuild con le nuove versioni

----------

## xchris

allora facciamo cosi'...

riorganizziamo il gekit e includiamo i nuovi tool.

Rimandiamo fino a quando non e' tutto pronto.

Non e' il thread giusto per discutere del gekit,magari vediamo cosa includere sul sito dei gechi (http://www.gechi.it).

Gli interessati si facciano vivi  :Smile:  http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24

ciao

EDIT:alpha17 out ... migliorata la console... non definitiva ancora...manca il log su file (ha un suo help ora e ha qc controllo in +)

----------

## xchris

al momento ho rilevato un bug sui pacchetti con slot...

e' un incubo...

se mi girano le balle non faccio piu' la rimozione di vecchi slot...

scusate lo sfogo ma portage mi prende pe' u culo.

indaghero'...

intanto occhio con le versioni slotted dei pacchetti...

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Non ti abbattere stai facendo un lavoro ottimo e utile. Molto utile!!

----------

## xchris

grazie per la fiducia ma io sto proprio impazzendo.

Ebuild scritti male.... dipendenze che vorrei sapere come risolve... (pensavo di aver capito ma ho casi analoghi che si comportano in modo diverso)

E' un disastro...

Aggiornano ebuild (della stessa versione) e cambiano le dipendenze...(e anche se in modo corretto) ..

se a quel punto rimuoviamo la dipendenza.....crack! il prog non parte +...

forse mi conviene switchare al vecchio comportamento...lettura da /var/db/pkg....

molto perplesso!

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Ebuild scritti male.... dipendenze che vorrei sapere come risolve... (pensavo di aver capito ma ho casi analoghi che si comportano in modo diverso)

 

Sarà il determinismo dell'informatica  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque non ti abbattere, se per farlo funzionare ritorni al vecchio metodo non lo vedrei certo drammatico!

----------

## xchris

il vecchio metodo ha pro e contro..

ma di sicuro non rompe dipendenze da librerie non + specificate nel ebuild...

il problema degli slot magari dopo lo espongo in un nuovo thread perche'  penso sia abbastanza interessante...e' il cuore di gentoo...e io non lo capisco ancora...

Grazie  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Aleksandra

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' un disastro....
> 
> molto perplesso!

 

E' colpa mia   :Embarassed:   quando si testano le cose sulla mia macchina xchris si abbatte   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

Nun fa' cussiiiiii' non e' colpa tua lo saiiiii, Devil Jenny lo fa per te   :Rolling Eyes:   cosi' trovi tutti i bug possibili   :Laughing:   e ti tempri  :Laughing: 

Dai dai  :Very Happy:  resistiiiiiii

----------

## xchris

no comment..  :Smile: 

stavo scrivendo un post km quando ho visto la luce (la luuuuceee.. che film vi ricorda?)

allora...

tempo fa  ho modificato unclepine per errore...

l'errore era nel ebuild.. non in ziopino  :Neutral: 

quanto prima lo rimetto in sesto con il vecchio /var/db/pkg e con bug-bug-fix

tra l'altro... avete presente quando da un giorno all'altro un Dup world vi vuole mettere un pacchetto come dipendenza di qualchecosa gia' compilato? bhe... con buona probabilita' non servira' a nulla! no comment

ciao e grazie per il supporto morale  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> stavo scrivendo un post km quando ho visto la luce (la luuuuceee.. che film vi ricorda?)

 

...John Belushi che inizia a fare le capriole?

----------

## xchris

 :Laughing: 

siii fantastico  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Soprattutto non ti scoraggiare per errori che non sono tuoi ma di portage...  :Wink: 

Se portage ha dei buchi (che ci vuoi fare... con più di 7000 pacchetti qualcuno te ne aspetti) non è che puoi impiccarti se ziopino non li corregge a dovere... tanto più che il tuo programmino fa qualcosa che ci si aspetterebbe facesse un tool di portage!   :Very Happy:  Quindi è già una patch per portage

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
casa01 ale # unclepine -db -su -v media-libs/divx4linux

---- ometto la mucca che prende troppo posto -----

~ Version 0.1_alpha17

>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/home/file_comuni/scripts/bin/unclepine", line 1217, in ?

    main()

  File "/home/file_comuni/scripts/bin/unclepine", line 1181, in main

    build_database()

  File "/home/file_comuni/scripts/bin/unclepine", line 1001, in build_database

    os.path.walk(pkg_dir,db_builder,'') 

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 290, in walk

    walk(name, func, arg)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 290, in walk

    walk(name, func, arg)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 282, in walk

    func(arg, top, names)

  File "/home/file_comuni/scripts/bin/unclepine", line 403, in db_builder

    data=retrieve_data(dirname)

  File "/home/file_comuni/scripts/bin/unclepine", line 345, in retrieve_data

    all_dependencies[x]=clean_or(devirtualize(flatten(dep_opconvert(dep_parenred         uce(all_dependencies[x]),uniq(use),[]))))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 398, in flatten

    for x in mytokens:

TypeError: iteration over non-sequence

```

che significa?

----------

## xchris

oggi uploado la alpha18 che sara' un po' sporca perche' non ho cancellato le vecchie routine (ma le ho solo disattivate)

Lavoriamo poi su quella nuova.

Cmq pure io ieri ho rilevato stranezze direttamente da portage.

(noti infatti che si inciofeca una routine di portage)

Questo non vuole dire che sia colpa i portage (potrei passargli un input non corretto) ma dopo quello che mi e' capitato ieri..... veramente ora inizio a pensare che il mio pc sia un entita' vivente...che fa quel c.... che vuole  :Smile: 

magari poi ci si sente in skype

ciao

EDIT:alpha18 out - bug fix - utilizzo vecchio /var/db/pkg per non togliere librerie importanti (ed e' qui che emerge --depclean sbaglia...)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Stesso identico errore anche con la nuova...

Sto sbagliando qualcosa? perchè ha problemi a dirmi le dipendenze di divx4linux? (che ti anticipo dovrebbe dipendere solo da mplayer)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi da lo stesso errore facendo qualsiasi cosa che non sia -h

Immagino che il problema sia mio... ma non capisco cosa

Non è che da qualche parte salva un database che si è corrotto per sbaglio e che se cancello riparte?

Mi pare che la prima volta che ha dato questo problema fu quando l'ho stoppato con ctrl-c

----------

## xchris

scusa se non ti ho risposto prima...ma senza notifiche del forum mi sono perso i tuoi msg.

Sentiamoci Lunedi..

Cmq e' mooolto strano.

ciao

P.S.:non salva nulla...

----------

## xchris

alpha19 out

non ho avuto tempo di sistemare l'errore riportato da Cazzantonio.

Semplicemente ignora il pacchetto! (quindi occhio se vuole rimuovere una dipendenza nota di windowmaker)

Lunedi cerchero' di capire dove sta l'errore.

aggiunta funzione --dep-check (controlla il nostro ebuild installato e quello nuovo in portage e mostra le differenze) ATTENZIONE perche' per funzionare bene dovete avere il sistema aggiornato.

migliorato --sw

ciao

----------

## fctk

non so se è un bug o qualcosa voluta ma quando lancio ./unclepine -sw mi scrive World file: 60 che non corrisponde al numero di pacchetti scritti nel file world quanto piuttosto al numero di righe che formano il file... ad esempio se commento con # qualche riga il numero rimane 60...

----------

## xchris

-sw mostra i file che "dipendono" dal world file.

mi spiego meglio..

Sono tutti i pacchetti del world (con tutte le versioni).

60 nel tuo caso non sono il numero di righe del file world... ma tutti i pacchetti conteggiando N per i pacchetti che hanno N versioni.

(ad es se hai gimp 1.2 e 2.0 te lo contera' 2 volte)

ciao

EDIT:ho letto male il tuo post...controllero'... grazie

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

pessime notizie: ho appena scoperto che i metabuilds di motaboy non vanno d'accordo con ziopino:

```

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/krdc-3.3.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.3.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdebase-applnk-3.3.1

!!! Switching to /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kio-locate-0.2.2

>>> Resolving dependencies

!!! Error in dependencies files :~kde-base/kde-env-3:

!!! Error in dependencies files :~kde-base/kde-env-3:

!!! Cannot continue with corrupted /var/db/pkg

```

da notare che un altro ebuild sempre dei metabuilds, ovvero krdc (che si vede poco sopra) non da problemi.

non so da cosa dipenda l'errore esattamente, principalmente perche non ho avuto modo di studiare lo ziopino a fondo, per cui christian non ti so aiutare piu di tanto.

gli ebuild in questione li trovi in questo thread.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@FonderiaDigitale: ammetto di averlo provato con dei metapacchetti di motaboy piu' vecchi ma a me ziopino ha funzionato bene.

----------

## xchris

@Fonderia:

controllero'.. cmq tu scarica l'ultimo zio disponibile perche' ne stai usando uno vecchio.

(magari ripostami l'errore con la nuova.. e' + semplice risalire al problema)

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

@fctk:

era un bug.

Ti sconsiglio cmq di commentare le entry in world file.

Ho notato che al primo emerge pkt che fai te li cancella.

Grazie cmq per la segnalazione.

Ciao

----------

## xchris

uploadata beta1

risolve i problemi con dipendenze scritte in modo poco standard 

risolve il bug rilevato da fctk

stavo pensando a questa funzione:

avete presente quando "a tutti i costi" si deve rimuovere un pacchetto?

Unclepine a volte lo impedisce perche' necessario ad altri.

Si potrebbe fare un --deep-unmerge-force che elimina tutti i pacchetti che dipendono dalla nostra selezione e tutti quelli che bloccano la rimozione.

Che ne pensate? inutile?

Sono passato alla fase di beta perche' a parte piccole migliorie e bug fix direi che la base ormai e' semi-stabile. (la stabilita' in questo caso e' utopica)

ciao

----------

## fctk

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @fctk:
> 
> era un bug.
> 
> Ti sconsiglio cmq di commentare le entry in world file.
> ...

 

evvai ho scovato un bug!!  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

comunque quando commento il world è solo per testare unclepine e non dover riscrivere il nome del pacchetto se mi accorgo di aver sbagliato ad eliminarlo... a prove concluse non rimane alcun #.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xcris wrote:*   

> uploadata beta1

 

Evviva evviva!

Stappiamo lo spumante? no, meglio tenerselo per la versione 0.1 stabile...   :Wink: 

--deep-unmerge-force non so a che potrebbe servire... se pensi possa essere utile...

Comunque se continui ad aggiungere opzioni tra un po' bisognerà fare direttamente una pagina man, l'help non basta più   :Very Happy:   (scherzo... vai avanti così che è perfetto)

Hai risolto anche il problema con windowmaker nuovo? Hai scoperto cosa era? Ora non posso provare, ma stasera a casa vedo un po'...

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *xcris wrote:*   uploadata beta1 
> 
> Evviva evviva!
> 
> Stappiamo lo spumante? no, meglio tenerselo per la versione 0.1 stabile...  
> ...

 

ahem direi che e' meglio aspettare  :Laughing: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --deep-unmerge-force non so a che potrebbe servire... se pensi possa essere utile...
> 
> 

 

capita ad esempio che voglio togliere gaim

Solitamente si installano anche altri pacchetti tipo gaim-smileys,gaim-festival,gaim-extra......

Se lanci un -du gaim non ricavi nulla  :Smile: 

uhm...A dire il vero e' suff fare:

```

unclepine -db gaim -x | xargs ./unclepine -du

```

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque se continui ad aggiungere opzioni tra un po' bisognerà fare direttamente una pagina man, l'help non basta più    (scherzo... vai avanti così che è perfetto)
> 
> 

 

effettivamente....

magari -du force lo scartiamo visto che e' simulabile...

L'idea del man non e' affatto male! Volontari?  :Laughing: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai risolto anche il problema con windowmaker nuovo? Hai scoperto cosa era? Ora non posso provare, ma stasera a casa vedo un po'...

 

si.

Era un problema di dipendenza scritto in modo non standard...ma cmq valido. (anche se non ho ancora ben capito perche' emerge lo digerisca visto che ziopino sfrutta alcune routine native)

bah  :Smile: 

prova e fammi sapere!

10x

ciao

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao! gia che scrivo ti ringrazio per averci donato zio pino...

pero c'è qulcosa che mi turba... 

zio pino mi da come da togliere gli ethemes e le dipendenze... giustissimo, io li volevo cancellare da tempo (e ho tolto il pacchetto da world).... solo che emerge non si sa bene dove legge perche ogni volta che li cancello me li segnala come da ri-installare! non so se mi sono fumato emerge ma comunque forse non legge gli stessi file di zio pino...

dal momento che non sono in grado di risolvere il mistero (ci ho provato, ma buco nell'H2O...) te lo pongo   :Wink: 

se vuoi che ti posti qualcosa dillo...

ciao nic

----------

## xchris

purtroppo e' possibile...

e ti spiego il perche'..

ziopino legge da /var/db/pkg per non lasciare il tuo sistema inconsistente (librerie mancanti e schifezze del genere...tipiche di emerge --depclean)

emerge per fare l'update usa /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage che  e' una versione di cache (particolare) del portage syncato.

ti consiglio di provare a sistema aggiornato la funzione di unclepine -dc

molto probabilmente vedrai la differenza in un pacchetto. (non solo uno...) che influenzera' proprio quello che ti vuole ripulire.

Volendo potresti riemerge il pacchetto incriminato e a quel punto hai una situazione consistente.

Sono riuscito a spiegarmi? uhm forse no  :Smile: 

se non hai capito provo a rispiegartelo in italiano  :Smile: 

ciao e grazie per i test

----------

## ultimodruido

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ti consiglio di provare a sistema aggiornato la funzione di unclepine -dc
> 
> molto probabilmente vedrai la differenza in un pacchetto. (non solo uno...) che influenzera' proprio quello che ti vuole ripulire.
> 
> Volendo potresti riemerge il pacchetto incriminato e a quel punto hai una situazione consistente.

 

Non è che ho proprio tutto chiaro... pero provo a fare quello che mi hai detto e se mi sembra che ci sia ancora qcosa di strano ti ricontatto...

intanto continuo a giocare con lo zio e vedo cosa mi suggerisce...

ciao grazie... perhce comunque in pratica mi risistemo il sistema   :Very Happy:  !

ciao nic

----------

## xchris

--deps-check (-dc) elenca le differenze tra le dipendenze lette e risolte usando /var/db/pkg  e /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage.

Le prime derivano dal nostro sistema installato.

Le seconde derivano dal portage syncato.

Capita spesso che gli ebuild cambino (anche della stessa versione) e quindi in questo caso si verificano discrepanze tra lo zio e emerge. 

In passato ho utilizzato le stesse informazioni usate da portage ma si e' rivelata presto una scelta infelice. (rottura di applicazioni per libs mancanti)

Quindi tornando a noi...con -dc dovresti rilevare l'ebuild che e' cambiato e che ti "forza" la ri-emersione.

Se lo riemergi...ziopino non rompera' + le scatole  :Smile: 

oppure e' un bug  :Smile: 

Fai il test quando il sistema e' aggiornato (con ethemes o quello che era...installato)

Fammi sapere  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Certo che oramai ti sei fatto una cultura sul funzionamento di portage invidiabile... dovrebbero proporti come developer   :Wink: 

A parte i complimenti e le facezie... volevo delucidazioni sull'output di unclepine -dc...

Mi elenca un fottio di pacchetti, ma non capisco bene il significato dell'output (i colori, che significano "current" e "new" etc... etc...)

Thanks   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Certo che oramai ti sei fatto una cultura sul funzionamento di portage invidiabile... dovrebbero proporti come developer  
> 
> 

 

suppongo che un developer sia un po' + advanced  :Wink:  (cmq grazie  :Smile: )

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A parte i complimenti e le facezie... volevo delucidazioni sull'output di unclepine -dc...
> 
> Mi elenca un fottio di pacchetti, ma non capisco bene il significato dell'output (i colori, che significano "current" e "new" etc... etc...)
> ...

 

si...

forse non e' chiarissimo.

Current: numero dipendenze dirette dirette correnti

New:numero dipendenze dirette corrette da portage syncato (cioe' dipendenze se riemerso)

+ (rosso) dipendenze aggiunte

- (blu) dipendenze rimosse

fa capire esattamente come siano stati aggiornati ebuild delle stesse versioni installate.

Spesso si tratta di correzioni semplici (nel senso che mancavano alcune dipendenze e sono stati poi aggiornati).

Altre volte si tratta di versioni con dipendenze riscritte che riflettono effettivamente compilazioni con nuove dipendenze. (ad es in molti dei miei pacchetti e' stato eliminata la dipendenza da libtermcap-compat)

Riflette effettivamente la differenza di lettura di dipendenza tra il vecchio unclepine (quando leggeva da var/cache/edb) e il nuovo (oppure il vecchissimo...) (ciooe' da va/db/pkg)

A questo punto spiego perche' sono ripassato alla lattura di /var/db/pkg facendo l'esempio di libtermcap-compat.

Avevo molti pkt dipendenti da libterm...

In molti nuovi ebuild e' stata eliminata la dipendenza da LTC (libtermcap-compat).

Se avessi continuato a leggere da /var/cache/edb lo ziopino mi avrebbe dette di poter eliminare LTC.

Ma questo mi avrebbe corrotto molti prg (quali mplayer ad es che si sarebbe trovato con un una libreria indispensabile mancante)

Con -dc ho la possibilita' di elencare i pkt eventualmente da riemergere per avere un sistema completamente syncato (alla perfezione direi).

Cmq ripeto... spesso si tratta di stupide correzioni e non ne vale la pena.

E' cmq interessante per evidenziare i problemi riportati da ultimodruido.

Si e' capita na mazza?  :Laughing: 

Scusate ma e' + semplice il funzionamento che la spiegazione  :Smile: 

ciao

EDIT:@cazzantonio: si blocca + su windowmaker?

----------

## Cazzantonio

No, su wmaker (stessa versione... nel frattempo non ho aggiornato) non si blocca più!   :Very Happy: 

Tuttavia volevo presentarti quello che, sebbene non sia certo un problema, potrebbe rappresentare un incongruenza:

Se ci sono delle dipendenze che vengono aggiunte da un sync del portage, non dovrebbe unclepine considerare tali dipendenze? 

Il fatto è che se tolgo le dipendenze suddette il prossimo aggiornamento di world me le richiederà

Mi è capitato con "app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd" richiesto da "dockbook-qualcosa" (tra l'altro ne richiede ben 4 versioni diverse...) le cui dipendenze erano state aggiunte a quanto pare dopo che avevo emerso il pacchetto...

Unclepine me li vedeva tutti e quattro, li ho tolti e emerge -pvDU world me li voleva rimettere...

L'incongruenza è che comunque quelle librerie andranno emerse prima o poi, o quantomeno è consigliato emergerle visto che l'ebuild sarà cambiato per chiudere qualche bug immagino...

Pertanto mi sembra un po' inutile che unclepine (che nei tuoi intenti vorrebbe essere conservativo) mi consigli di rimuovere tali pacchetti no?

Non so se mi sono spiegato bene, e nemmeno se ho detto una minchiata visto che sto cominciando a capirci qualcosa giusto ora del funzionamento di portage...  :Rolling Eyes: 

In sostanza il mio discorso si riassume così:

Ok che unclepine non mi indichi le dipendenze tolte (che però sono state compilate all'epoca perchè viste come dipendenze), ma non dovrebbe indicarmi nemmeno quelle aggiunte no? 

Ho detto una bicherata?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho provato a fare una cazzata, ed è il motivo per cui sto postando a quest'ora tarda (ok, anche perchè sono una fava... quello è un'altro motivo...   :Laughing:  )

Ho provato a riemergere una settantina delle librerie e pacchetti vari che mi indicava come "cambiati" con unclepine -dc

Il risultato (dopo un paio di ore di compilazione) è che unclepine ora mi vuole togliere libgtkhtml e gal, mentre world me li vuole rimettere

Il fatto è che potrebbero essere spariti dalle dipendenze di un pacchetto modificato che ho riemerso ma potrebbero essere ricomparsi come dipendenze di un pacchetto modificato che non ho riemerso!

(li ho scelti un po' "a caso"... nel senso che erano i primi a partire dalla fine dell'output di -dc ...)

Questo solo per fare un esempio dei falsi output che può dare unclepine se non considera anche le dipendenze aggiunte dal sync...   :Smile: 

Dici che è difficile implementare anche un controllo parallelo su queste dipendenze? Magari prende più tempo ma l'output è più sensato...

Ora comunque provo a riemergere anche tutte gli altri pacchetti indicati da -dc e poi ti faccio sapere.

Augura buona nottata di compilazione al mio pc   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

azz..

che tester  :Very Happy: 

ti avevo detto che spesso e' inutile  :Very Happy: 

cmq... stiamo  a vedere ormai.

No! non hai detto una bischerata.

Stavo gia' pensando ad un funzionamento misto per la routine -u.

Tieni cmq conto che i casi di unmerge - riemerge non sono molti.

Ritengo cmq + corretto il funzionamento di unclepine che quello di emerge --depclean (anche se apparentemente non fa questo scherzetto).

Domani implemento la routine -us (safe?) con il doppio controllo.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Su oltre 130 pacchetti che gli avevo dato a compilare ieri sera su quale mi fallisce? il 120°? no, l'ottavo...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

(p.s. ot: slocate dice che non riesce a crearmi il gruppo... qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?)

vabbe'... si riparte di compilazione   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

tempo 10 minuti faccio upload della beta2

cosa cambia?

al momento e' selezionabile (editando lo script all'inizio) la modalita' di funzionamento.

deps_mode='local' # oppure 'portage' 'mix'

la prima considera /var/db/pkg

la seconda /var/cache/edb...

la terza entrambe ed e' la + sicura

non metto uno switch tra le opzioni perche' ce ne sono gia' troppi!!!

cmq magari in futuro lascieremo solo mix....

ma e' carino lasciare l'opportunita'.... (io preferisco local perche' permette di rimuovere i pkt in modo consistente (cioe' non scassa il sistema) ed e' + aggressivo di mix mode (il + sicuro))

finisco un paio di controlli e uploado.

ciao

P.S.:bella rogna al 8°

EDIT:beta2 out!

di default e' settato il mix mode!Chi vuole provare puo' cambiarlo in portage (poco sicuro - puo' portare a risultati inattesi come emerge --depclean) local (puo' rimuovere pacchetti che emerge vorra' nuovamente,ma non rompe programmi rimuovendo librerie) (mix:+ sicuro,e conservativo.)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non metto uno switch tra le opzioni perche' ce ne sono gia' troppi!!!
> 
> cmq magari in futuro lascieremo solo mix....

 

Fossi in te per questa opzione lo metterei lo switch... magari di default fa il "mix" (che è il modo più sicuro) mentre con un semplice parametro uno può impostare il "locale" (o il "portage"); che ne dici?

Magari in futuro si fa una bella paginetta man con tutte le istruzioni del caso... (per la versione 0.1 stabile   :Wink:  )

----------

## xchris

direi per il momento di provare cosi'...

e' possibile che diventi il modo di default.

Lasciare pero' la possibilita' solo per utenti advanced mi sembra buona cosa.(se metti uno switch e' + probabile arrivare a risultati sbagliati)

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Solo una domanda:

I vari mode su quali funzioni influiscono?

solo su -u o anche su -db etc...?

Perchè altrimenti ci starebbe bene uno switch rapido per fare vari controlli... piuttosto che dover ogni volta editare unclepine.... (sono faticone...   :Wink:  )

----------

## xchris

influiscono su tutto. (tranne -dc ovviamente)

quando si crea il db il modo mix legge nei due modi e somma le dipendenze...

ciao

Hai provato a vedere se vuole toglierti roba che e' poi da riemergere?

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Diciamo che ho decisamente sfoltito la lista dei pacchetti "cambiati"... da oltre 200 sono diventati 10-15 (è che tra loro ci sono anche pacchetti come xorg e gcc che vorrei evitare di ricompilare a gratis)

Il problema è sparito sia con "mix" che con "local", segno che la dipendenza su quei pacchetti (citati qualche post sopra) era stata spostata da un'altra parte... (ma non era chiaro dove visto che non erano indicati esplicitamente dal -dc, forse erano dipendenze di secondo livello)

Local è molto aggressivo ma abbastanza sicuro, a parte questi casi limite per cui comunque un semplice emerge -vDu world rimette a posto tutto  :Very Happy: 

Mix è decisamente più sicuro, anche se magari ti lascia a giro qualche pacchetto di più   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

infatti.

E' per quello che io preferisco local.

Cmq ora si puo' scegliere  :Wink: 

Visto che solo l'utente advanced puo' essere interessato a un comportamento + aggressive meglio lasciare l'opzione nel codice stesso.

Dubito che la modalita' mixed porti a risultati completamente differenti.

Va pensato in niubbo mode!Quindi meglio lasciare Mix e chi ha voglia sperimenta local  :Smile: 

Mi sembra strano che -dc non l'abbia segnalato.Magari avevi gia' emerso il pacchetto in questione.

Ora vedro' di sporcare per bene la mia macchina...altrimenti non riesco a verificare  :Laughing: 

ciao e grazie ancora  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Guarda che io ho una macchina abbastanza pulita   :Wink: 

Il fatto è che determinati pacchetti non venivano riemersi da tempo (gnome) e gli ebuild erano stati cambiati...

Per quanto riguarda libgtkhtml e gal beh... forse erano dipendenza di qualcos'altro che a sua volta era dipendenza diretta di un pacchetto "modificato" che è stata spostata da un pacchetto ad un altro... macchiavellico?   :Rolling Eyes: 

unica curiosità, anche se forse è OT:

unclepine -dc vi vedeva un pacchetto come "maybe overlay", ma io non ho mai usato gli overlay... ho provato a vedere cos'era con esearch e non me lo trovava, emerge -pv non me lo trovava in portage, l'ho tolto con emerge -C e via... (non ricordo nemmeno cosa fosse di preciso... una qualche libreria sconosciuta...)

Probabilmente era un pacchetto che era stato rimosso da portage... ma i pacchetti rimossi che fine fanno?

Come si fa a vedere se ci sono con i tool di portage?

Se non c'è modo sarebbe carino implementare in unclepine un modo per trovarli... sarebbe quasi altrettanto utile che la -u !

Mi pare strano però che portage tolga dei pacchetti e non mi dica nulla...   :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> unica curiosità, anche se forse è OT:
> 
> 

 

diciamo che capita di rado...

non vale la pena scrivere altro codice.

(e cmq lo hai rilevato senza problemi con dc...anche se ti diceva altro  :Smile: )

Potrei al massimo modificare e rilevare se OVERLAY o inesistente...

ciao

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao con calma sto riaggiornando il sistema per cercare di raggiungere la condizione "consistente"... avevo dei blocchi sui linux-headers e non volevo fare pasticci. e siccome e da un po' che non lo facevo più ci mettera ancora un pelo... pero volevo informarti che ziopino dava anche a me i 4 (o giu di lì)  pacchetti docbook da togliere. L'ho fatto e guardacaso emerge li vuole rimettere come a cazzantonio.

Ora apetto che finisca poi paciocco ben bene... 

ciao grazie nic

----------

## xchris

ma anche la beta2 vuole toglierteli?

(usata in mix mode)

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao, ho fatto:

```
emerge -Du world

revdep-rebuild (2 volte)
```

ora il sistema secondo lui è consistente! Ho aggiornato lo zio e lo sto usando di default (mix) ottengo questi risultati (ho ancora ethemes in world)

un emerge depclean vuole questo:

```
 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.4.20-r6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/jadetex

    selected: 3.12

   protected: none

     omitted: none

```

lo zio con -u mi dice invece:

```
Unlinked Packages: 7

        * app-text/jadetex-3.12

        * dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r1:  alternative unneeded package in system packages

        * media-libs/xvid-0.9.1

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3:  alternative unneeded package in world file

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r6

        * sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2:  alternative unneeded package in system packages

```

e mi sembra molto più vicino di prima... xvid me lo vuole togliere perche ho installato una nuova verisione e l'hanno mesa in un nuovo slot, per questo depclean la salta, pero a dirla tutta preferisco come si comporta lo zio!

quello che invece non capisco e cosa dovrei trovare con l'opzione -dc lui mi spara una lista indefinita di programmi da cui non ho capito che info dovrei tirare fuori o cosa cercare... se me lo suggerisci provo! poi provo a togliere ethemes dal world file per veder come va

nic

----------

## xchris

direi che va bene come output.

Tieni conto che ogni entry con il commento di fianco (unneeded...) non viene passata con lo switch -x per evitare problemi. (devi farlo a mano)

-dc quando il sistema e' aggiornato mostra quali ebuild hanno diverse dipendenze.Mostra la differenza tra l'ebuild "installato" e quello nuovo (anche se della stessa versione)

Il piu' delle volte sono correzioni stupide...(e non vale la pena riemergere) a volte invece vengono modificati in modo radicale (e usano o meno una libreria per compilare)

In linea teorica un sistema su cui -dc non mostri nulla mostra gli stessi identici risultati in modo 'local' e 'portage'.

Diciamo che -dc e' + che altro informativo...e serviva di + quando non c'era la modalita' mix.

Quindi ora quei 4 pkt famosi non li vuole + rimuovere,giusto?

merito della beta2 o di una tua emersione?

ciap

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Quote:*   

> Diciamo che -dc e' + che altro informativo...e serviva di + quando non c'era la modalita' mix

 

Io ho invece scoperto che -dc è quasi fondamentale...   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

beta3 out

supporto preliminare per cascaded profiles.

(non funzionano gli exclude package "-*cat/app" ... cmq con -v vi avvisa)

magari conservate la vecchia perche' non e' stato testato molto.

Fatemi sapere se ha problemi!  :Smile: 

10x

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

A me sembra funzionare correttamente

Ho testato un po sia -db che -u...

----------

## xchris

bene...

poi con calma aggiungero' anche il supporto per i pacchetti -*cat/app nei file del profilo  :Smile: 

spero non aggiungano ancora molto altro  :Laughing: 

altrimenti non mi passa +  :Smile: 

ciao e grazie

----------

## Cazzantonio

a proposito... mi ero dimenticato di segnalarti una piccola sciocchezza (è veramente una minchiata ma comunque te la dico)

Unclepine -dc mi segnala sempre

```
* x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0  Current: 5 New: 4 

        - x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11

```

sia con la beta2 che con la beta3, e questo indipendentemente dal fatto che l'abbia provato a riemergere già due o tre volte...

Visto che con tutti gli altri pacchetti (>200) che venivano segnalati prima non ci sono stati problemi (l'unico che non ho riemerso è xorg... toppa rottura di balle spulciarsi i 200.000 etc-update...) immagino sia un problema dell'ebuild del pacchetto, non di unclepine

----------

## xchris

no no

fai bene a dirmelo.

controllo al + presto.

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ti stai facendo un mazzo incredibile per questo tool... magari ti si offre qualche birra se vieni a Firenze per il G-Day, ma ripagarti a forza di birre potrebbe essere dura per il tuo fegato... (te ne dovremmo offrire almeno un centinaio...)   :Wink: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *xchris wrote:*   

> merito della beta2 o di una tua emersione?

 

ciao! sono stato stupido a non salvare la lista dei pacchetti riemersi, ma credo che il merito sia dello zio:

```
./unclepine -db docbook-sgml-dtd

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r2

NEEDED BY:

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r2

NEEDED BY:

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r2

NEEDED BY:

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r2

NEEDED BY:

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12
```

E se non ricordo male docbook-sgml-util non lho aggiornato, quindi il pacchetto è sempre lo stesso e lo zio riconosce la dipendenza...

ciao nic

ps mi sorge spontanea una domanda... ma se uno fa unamodifica soswtanziale ad un ebuild, non dovrebbe aggiungerci un -r(n+1) in fondo?

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao sono di nuovo io... ho fatto un 

```
unclepine -db ethemes
```

e mi diceva sono da world, l'ho cancellato in world e lo zio me lo segnava da rimuovere insieme ai suoi temi (giusto no?) all'emerge -Dupv world vogliono invece tornare installati... credo pero che non sia un baco dello zio quanto piuttosto un paciocco che devo aver fatto io a suo tempo senza rendermene conto...

ciao nic

----------

## xchris

@Cazzantonio: alla birra non si dice mai di no  :Laughing:  Cmq tieni conto che mi sto divertendo a farlo... senza contare che intanto imparo sia python sia come gira portage. (anche se ho qc dubbio  :Smile: )

@Ultimodruido: 

magari prova a lanciare con emerge -Dupt world 

Cosi' vediamo chi lo vuole rimettere.

Sto riscontrando qualche stranezza (ad es qul mancato funzionamento di -dc) Non so perche' ma l'ebuild viene scritto male in /var/db/pkg!!!

Ho idea che devo chiedere a qualche developer di portage...

ciao

----------

## ultimodruido

Avevo provato anche io, è per questo che suppongo di aver fatto qualche pasticcio io a suo tempo:

```
emerge -Dupt world

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/ethemes-0.16.7

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-themes/etheme-BlueSteel-0.16.7.1

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-themes/etheme-Ganymede-0.16.7.1

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-themes/etheme-ShinyMetal-0.16.7.1

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-themes/etheme-BrushedMetal-Tigert-0.16.7.1
```

anche per emerge non dipende da nulla se non dalla sua entrata nel world file...  :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

 :Shocked: 

sei sicuro al 100% di non avere la entry nel world file?

portage nuovo e' veramente un mistero.....mbah

EDIT:

ti posto uno scriptino stupido che puoi eventualmente personalizzare (la dir..) per cercare il colpevole

script findbastard

```

#!/bin/bash

. /sbin/functions.sh

for x in `find /var/db/pkg/ -iname "*DEPEND"`

do

        RESULT=`grep $1 $x`

        if [ "$RESULT" ]

        then

                einfo $x

                echo -e "\n"

                cat $x | grep $1

                #cat $x

        fi

done

cambia la dir... magari :)

```

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao!!! sei troppo un capo!!! Problema risolto direi:

ho fatto eseguire il tuo scriptino:

```
./findbastard.sh ethemes

 * /var/db/pkg/x11-wm/enlightenment-0.16.7.1/PDEPEND

!nothemes? ( x11-themes/ethemes )
```

allora ho provato un:

```
emerge -pv enlightenment

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/enlightenment-0.16.7.1  -doc +esd +nls -nothemes* -xrandr 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/etheme-BrushedMetal-Tigert-0.16.7.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/etheme-ShinyMetal-0.16.7.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/etheme-Ganymede-0.16.7.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/etheme-BlueSteel-0.16.7.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/ethemes-0.16.7  0 kB
```

allora ho impostato nothemes in package.use e tutto è tornato a posto...   :Very Happy:  !

grazie mille per l'aiuto... comunque anche questo scriptino dimostra uqnto la sai lunga su portage!!!

ciao nic

----------

## xchris

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie mille per l'aiuto...

 

di nulla!

l'importante  e' risolvere  :Wink: 

ciao e grazie per i test  :Smile: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao sono ancora io a romperti le palle! solo una domanda su come funziona lo zio. ma se io do: 

```
./unclepine -u -m -pd -d -su -cu
```

vincono le su oppure le cu?

cioe che senso ha poterle dare insieme? spiego cosa volevo fare. Saputo qual'è il problema di ethemes (solo use flag) ho letto l'help dello zio.

io avevo compilato a suo tempo enlightenment probabilmetne con USE="nothemes" infatti il nuovo portage mi mette l'asterisco sulla useflag. lo zio legge le cu di default e quindi giustamente le voleva togliere, mentre probabilmente emerge non è cosi intelligente! Mi sono riportato alla condizione di prima e ho fatto un po' di prove, ti mostro i risultati:

```
./unclepine -u
```

le vuole togliere (anche prima)

```
./unclepine -u -m -pd -d -su
```

NON le vuole togliere

```
./unclepine -u -m -pd -d -su -cu
```

mi da gli stessi esatti risultati di -u e basta, con le opzioni di default!!!

io credo che almeno nel mio caso lo zio funzionasse a dovere, tutt'al più è emerge che dovrebbe integrarsi meglio con lo zio  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

ciao a presto nic

----------

## xchris

finalmente qc che usa la -m  :Laughing: 

cmq

cu: compile use --considera useflag utilizzate quando si e' compilato il pacchetto

su : system use -considera useflag correnti

sono cumulabili! cioe'...

di default usa sempre le cu (compile use)

nel tuo caso bastava unclepine -u -su (perche' -cu e' gia' incluso)

-m serve quando vuoi escludere tutti i parametri di default

quindi se avessi voluto solo considerare le useflag correnti dovevi fare:

unclepine -m -su -pd -d -u (e infatti l'hai fatto)

casino eh  :Smile: 

normalmente -m non viene mai usato...ma e' comodo a mio avviso,che ci sia. (in realta' sono nate quando c'erano routine - efficienti  :Wink: )

Piccola nota:

per chi vuole fare pulizia,magari per un livecd..

si potrebbe considerare solo il file RDEPEND e PDEPEND...

quindi:

unclepine -m -cu -pd -u

(un successivo emerge probabilmente cercherebbe di rimettere su pacchetti di sviluppo,non necessari per il funzionanmento)

ciao ciao

----------

## ultimodruido

Grazie per la spiegazione, ma la mia domanda era un altra, non capisco il senso di cumulabili. provo con due esempi:

1)

pacchetto AAA compilato senza GTK2

-su include GTK2

ziopino lo conta per AAA?

2)

pacchetto BBB compilato con GTK2

-su non include GTK2

zio pino lo conta per BBB?

io a intuito darei si come risp a entrambe le domande, tu?

----------

## xchris

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 1)
> 
> pacchetto AAA compilato senza GTK2
> 
> -su include GTK2
> ...

 

se usi solo -cu non considera gtk2

se usi anche -su considera gtk2

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> pacchetto BBB compilato con GTK2
> ...

 

se usi solo -cu considera gtk2

se usi anche -su considera gtk2 (perche' -cu lo forza)

se usi solo -m -su non considera gtk2

(in questo caso -su non aggiunge nulla)

Questa e' una delle differenza con emerge --depclean

Quando si fa emerge --depclean vengono considerate solo le systemuse... quindi e' facile rompere qualche prg! 

(lasciando unclepine sempre con -cu siamo sicuri che importanti useflags usate in fase di compilazioni non vengano ignorate)

Spero di essere riuscito questa volta..  :Smile: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Spero di essere riuscito questa volta.. 

 

Si, grazie e scusa se sono un po' tardo! Batto i pugni sul tavolo come fammo in uni qui in germania per dire che la spiegazione è piaciuta!!!

ciao nic

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao!!! Come va? mi piace sai lo zio? ora mi sto appassionando alla console, bella invenzione!!!

Ho visto che funziona anche con il portage overlay (si scrive cosi?) pero ti proporrei una nuova feature: quando emergo un pacchetto mi dice

```
cat scipy.list

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-23.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/f2py-2.39.235.1693  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atlas-3.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-sci/blas-config-1.0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-sci/blas-atlas-3.6.0  -doc 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-sci/lapack-config-1.0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-sci/lapack-atlas-3.6.0  -debug -doc -ifc 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/scipy-0.3.2  -fftw -wxwindows 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

mi mette quella nota simpatica che mi fa sapere che il pacchetto non è in portage, ma in overlay. E un casino farlo anche per lo zio? anche qualcosa di simile, non uguale...

Vedi tu... era solo un idea   :Idea: 

ciao nic

----------

## koma

Posso suggerire un topic split? 20 pagine da rilegere sono tante.. un breve riassunto e un secondo topic sarebbero graditi

----------

## xchris

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi mette quella nota simpatica che mi fa sapere che il pacchetto non è in portage, ma in overlay. E un casino farlo anche per lo zio? anche qualcosa di simile, non uguale...
> 
> 

 

Sono contento che ti piaccia  :Smile: 

Una volta installato un pacchetto in overlay viene trattato come un qualunque altro pacchetto ufficiale.(nel senso che viene segnato in /var/db/pkg)

Al momento solo quando fai unclepine -dc da un indicazione se e' in overlay o meno (ma e' solo un indicazione e non e' detto che sia esatto)

Al momento non e' previsto.. non e' detto che lo implementero' in futuro.

@koma: effettivamente e' diventato un po' dispersivo il thread..

cmq in prima pagina sono riportati gli switch da usare.

Eventualmente unclepine -h ti da l'help.Se poi hai problemi o dubbi puoi sempre postare e chiedere..

Eventualmente potrei rifare il primo post iniziale.... oppure un nuovo post... sentiamo magari l'opinione di un mod.

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Eventualmente potrei rifare il primo post iniziale.... oppure un nuovo post... sentiamo magari l'opinione di un mod.

 

Come vi viene meglio a voi. Se decidete di fare un nuovo thread possiamo anche bloccare questo epr "forzare" gli utenti ad andare nel nuovo....

P.S. Decisamente un thread di 20 pagine scoraggia i "nuovi tester", me compreso  :Razz: 

----------

## xchris

ok... appena ho un po' di tempo faccio un nuovo thread e ti mando un pm per bloccare questo.

Grazie Mille

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> VECCHIO THREAD
> 
> usate quello nuovo!
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=249828
> ...

 

Blocco il topic come richiesto.

----------

